# [Sammelthread] Phenom 2 (und andere 45nm AMD CPUs)



## Stefan Payne (15. Januar 2009)

*Allgemeine Informationen über den Phenom 2*​*
Version 0.9.1*​
*Was ist der Phenom 2?*
Der Phenom2 ist ein nativer Quadcore Prozessor von AMD.
Jeder Kern besitzt 64kiB Instruktions und 64kiB Datencache sowie 512kiB L2 Cache, die mit der Kernfrequenz des Prozessors arbeiten.
Alle Kerne können auf einen 6MiB großen L3 Cache zugreifen, der nicht mit der Kernfrequenz arbeitet.
Er besitzt 2 unabhängige Speichercontroller die jeweils DDR-2 und DDR-3 SDRAM unterstützen und im 'independent Mode', den AMD unganged Mode nennt, 2 Speicherkanäle mit je 64bit breite unabhängig voneinander benutzen. Und einen klassischen 'dependent Mode', der von AMD ganged Mode genannt wurd und dem klassischen Dual Channel Mode mit 1x 128bit breite.

*Wie ist denn der Takt beim Phenom 2?*
Beim Phenom 2 gibts verschiedene Taktfrequenzen.
Einmal den sogenannten Referenztakt, aus dem alles was es so gibt, generiert wird (bzw werden soll).
In der CPU selbst gibts einmal den Kerntakt, der meist angegeben wird und dem Takt entspricht, mit dem die Kerne getaktet sind.
Daneben gibts aber, im Gegensatz zu 'klassischen Prozessoren' noch einen weiteren Takt, der so genannte Northbridge Takt, mit dem der Speichercontroller und L3 Cache betrieben wird.
Nach außen hin gibts den HT Takt, der per Multi aus dem Referentakt generiert wird und den Speichertakt, der Phenom unterstützt hier Version 3.0 der Hyper Transport Spezifikation, die deutlich höhere Takte und damit auch einen deutlich höheren Durchsatz denn 1.0/2.0 erlaubt.
Der wird allem Anschein nach auch aus dem Referenztakt generiert (über nähere Infos wäre ich dankbar).
Im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger, dem K8, kann der Phenom den eingebauten Speicher auch recht gut ausnutzen, sprich wenn man den Teiler für 333MHz einstellt, dann hat der Speicher auch 333MHz.

*Welche Modelle gibts momentan?*

*Für Sockel AM2+*


Name| Kerne |Core Takt|NB Takt|L3 Cache|TDP|Multi nach oben offen
Phenom 2 x4 940 (BE)|
4​
|
3 GHz​
|
1,8 GHz​
|
6 MiB​
|125W|ja
Phenom 2 x4 920|
4​
|
2,8 GHz​
|
1,8 GHz​
|
6 MiB​
|125W|nein

*für Sockel AM3 (zu AM2+ kompatibel)*


Name| Kerne |Core Takt|NB Takt|L3 Cache|TDP|Multi nach oben offen
Phenom 2 x4 955|
4​
|
3,2 GHz​
|
2 GHz​
|
6 MiB​
|125W|ja
Phenom 2 x4 945|
4​
|
3 GHz​
|
2 GHz​
|
6 MiB​
|125W*|nein
Phenom 2 x4 910|
4​
|
2,6 GHz​
|
2 GHz​
|
6 MiB​
|95W|nein
Phenom 2 x4 905e|
4​
|
2,5 GHz​
|
2 GHz​
|
6 MiB​
|[highlight]65W[/highlight]|nein
Phenom 2 x4 900e|
4​
|
2,4 GHz​
|
2 GHz​
|
6 MiB​
|[highlight]65W[/highlight]|nein
Phenom 2 x4 810|
4​
|
2,6 GHz​
|
2 GHz​
|
4 MiB​
|95W|nein
Phenom 2 x3 720 (BE)|
3​
|  
2,8 GHz​
 |
2 GHz​
|
6 MiB​
|95|ja
Phenom 2 x3 710|
3​
| 
2,6 GHz​
 |
2 GHz​
|
6 MiB​
|95|nein
Phenom 2 x3 705|
3​
| 
2,5 GHz​
 |
2 GHz​
|
6 MiB​
|[highlight]65W[/highlight]|nein
Phenom 2 
*x2*
 550|
*2*​
| 
3,1GHz​
 |
2 GHz​
|
6 MiB​
|80W|ja
*Versionen mit niedriger TDP sind in Vorbereitung und vereinzelnd aufgetaucht.

*Welche Athlon 2 Modelle gibt es*


Name| Kerne |Core Takt|NB Takt|L3 Cache|TDP|Multi nach oben offen
Athlon 2 x2 250| 2 | 3GHz|2GHz|0MiB | 80W | nein
Athlon 2 x2 245| 2 | 2,9GHz|2GHz|0MiB | 80W | nein
Athlon 2 x2 240| 2 | 2,8GHz|2GHz|0MiB | 80W | nein
Athlon 2 x4 605e| 4 | 2,3GHz|2GHz|0MiB | [highlight]45W[/highlight] | nein


*Welche Modelle werden erwartet:*


 Name | Kerne |Core |CoreTakt | NB Takt | L3 Cache|L2Cache| Sockel| TDP | Launch 
Athlon x4 605e | 
4​
 | Propus |
2,3 GHz​
 | unbekannt | 
none​
 | 
4x 512 kiB​
 | AM3 | 45W | 2. Quartal 09
Athlon x4 615 | 
4​
 | Propus |
2,7 GHz​
 | unbekannt |
none​
 | 
4x 512 kiB​
 | AM3 | 95W | 2. Quartal 09
Athlon x3 405e | 
3​
 | Rana | 
2,5 GHz​
 | unbekannt |  
none​
   | 
3x 512 kiB​
 | AM3 | 65W | April
Athlon x3 405e | 
3​
 | Rana | 
2,5 GHz​
 | unbekannt |  
none​
  | 
3x 512 kiB​
 | AM3 | 45W | April
Athlon x2 xxx | 
2​
 | Regor| 
über 2 GHz​
 | unbekannt | 
none​
  |
2x1024 kiB​
| AM3 | unbk. |2. Halbjahr 09

*Worin unterscheiden sich die Modellnummern, welche Kerne wird es geben/gibt es*
Momentan gibt es nur den Deneb mit vollem L3 Cache, diese Prozessoren werden in die 900er Serie eingeordnet.
Die Denebs mit teildefektem L3 Cache (2MiB defekt, 4MiB aktiv) werden als Phenom x4 8xx verkauft werden.
Mit einem deaktiviertem Kern lautet die Verkaufsbezeichnung Phenom x3 7xx.

Daneben wird es auch einen L3 Cache losen Prozessor geben, der allerdings nicht als Phenom sondern Athlon X4 und Athlon X3 verkauft werden wird, basieren werden diese auf dem Propus Kern.
Nähere Details zu der Bezeichnung sind noch nicht bekannt.

*Welche lassen sich besonders gut übertakten?*
Aus 'gewissen Kreisen' ist zu hören, das die Phenom2 Prozessoren die nach der 50. Woche 08 gefertigt worden sind, besonders herausstechen.
Man kann mit diesen Exemplaren z.B. einen deutlich höheren Referenztakt und auch NB Takt (bis zu 3GHz sollen hier möglich sein, bei den früheren war deutlich früher schluss) fahren.

*Wie find ich raus, wann mein AMD Prozessor gefertigt wurde?*
Das steht in der 2. Reihe, nach dem "Buchstabensalat", quantenslipstream hat das bei seinem Phenom etwas hervorgehoben

*Was ist die Northbridge beim Phenom 2 und was bringt ein höherer Takt?*
In der NB beim Phenom 2 ist neben dem Speichercontroller auch der L3 Cache enthalten.
Des weiteren entspricht der Takt der NB auch dem HT Takt, so dass eine CPU mit 2GHz NB Takt auch einen 2GHz HT Link besitzt, sofern sie auf einem HT3 fähigem Board betrieben wird.


*Was bringt eine erhöhung des NB Taktes, bringt das mehr als der Core?*
Eine erhöhung des NB Taktes bringt etwas Performance, wieviel genau kann man im Artikel über den Phenom2 auf Planet 3DNow! nachlesen.

*Kann man die Cores gleich der NB Takten?*
Nein, aufgrund eines Fehlers im C2 Stepping ist es momentan nicht möglich, den Kern und die NB mit dem gleichen Takt zu betreiben.

*Was ist die Grundvoraussetzung für den Betrieb des Phenom2?*
Grundvoraussetzung ist, das das Board den Phenom 1 grundsätzlich unterstützt und ein AM2 Sockel.
Mehr braucht es eigentlich nicht.
Der Betrieb ist auch ohne angepasstem BIOS grundsätzlich möglich, _aufgrund möglicher Probleme ist das nicht empfehlenswert_

*Was ist beim Einsatz von PC2-8500 Speicher zu beachten?!*
Zu beachten ist hier einmal die Spannung mit dem der Speicher betrieben wird.
Der sollte 2.1V nicht überschreiten.
Es gibt leider sehr viele Speichermodule, die eine sehr hohe Spannung von 2.4V (und manchmal auch noch mehr) benötigen, um stabil mit 533MHz betrieben zu werden.

*Im Handbuch steht, das ich nur 2 Speicherriegel bei 533MHz verwenden darf, stimmt das?*
Ja, beim Phenom 1 und allen darauf basierenden CPUs.
Beim Phenom 2 ist das nicht mehr unbedingt zutreffend, hier kann man durchaus 2 Speicherriegel pro Kanal nutzen.

*Ist der Einsatz von PC2-8500U empfehlenswert?*
Nein, da der Preis dieser Module ziemlich hoch ist und es nur sehr wenige gibt, die mit einer geringen Spannung, die für Phenom Prozessoren unbedenklich ist, betrieben werden können.
Desweiteren ist die Qualität der Module nicht hoch genug, um die JEDEC Anforderungen zu erfüllen, generell kann man sagen, das der Einsatz von PC2-8500 Speicher heikel bis problematisch ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Januar 2009)

*Tipps zum Kauf*

*Allgemeine Tipps zum Kauf*​
*Welche Chipsätze sind besonders empfehlenswert*
Generell kann man sagen, das der 780G und 790GX besonders empfehlenswert ist, beim 790FX sollte man auf die SB750 achten.
Auch die nForces sind hier durchaus zu empfehlen.
Die haben Vorteile bei der Leistungsaufnahme (den nForce 780a nehm ich mal aus, da ich denke, das der nForce 200 Chip recht warm werden könnte), bei den Nachteilen hätte man nur 4 S-ATA Ports im IDE Mode, für mehr muss der AHCI (oder RAID Mode) des Controllers aktiviert werden, was bei einem Plattformumstieg nicht so ganz einfach ist.
*Welche Boards sind besonders empfehlenswert*
Mit AMD780G MSI KA780G und ASUS M3A78 PRO zu empfehlen.
Das MSI KA790GX ist nicht zu empfehlen, da baugleich mit dem KA780G.
Auch das MA78G-DS3H ist empfehlenswert.
Mit 790GX wäre das MSI DKA790GX (und Platinum) Preisvergleich besonders empfehlenswert, aufgrund der besseren Ausstattung des Platinums erhält das meine Empfehlung.
Auch Gigabytes MA790GP-DS4H ist eine gute Wahl, besonders, da es 6 interne S-ATA Ports hat.
Preistip wäre das A7DA-S von Foxconn für unter 75€

Mit nForce 750a wäre das MSI K9N2 Platinum für etwa 100€ zu empfehlen, das K9N2 Zilent, ein K9N2 SLI Platinum mit beigelegtem Zalman CNPS-9500, ist aufgrund des Preises nicht mehr zu empfehlen.
Mit nForce 780a gäbe es noch das MSI K9N2 Diamond und das deutlich günstigere ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe/HDMI.

*Werden AM3 CPUs auch DDR-2 SDRAM unterstützen?*
Ja, alle AM3 CPUs sind auch zum AM2 Sockel kompatibel, umgekehrt ist das nicht der Fall, AM2 CPUs werden nicht in AM3 Boards passen.

*Wird es AM3 Platinen mit DDR-2 und DDR-3 SDRAM Unterstützung geben?*
Es gibt momentan ein entsprechendes Jetway Board mit 790GX, AM2 Sockel sowie 2 DDR-2 und 2 DDR-3 SDRAM Sockeln, ob es das auch in Deutschland zu kaufen geben wird, ist hingegen fraglich.

*Welche Boards mit AM3 Chipsatz gibt es?*
Nähere Informationen zu diesen Platinen gibts im http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...melthread-am3-boards-fuer-den-phenom-2-a.html







[highlight]Links zu anderen Threads in diesem Forum zum Phenom II und Boards[/highlight]
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/39997-phenom-ii-x4-koepfen.html#post526621
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/39226-amd-phenom-ii-oc-ergebnisse.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...melthread-msi-dka790gx-dka790gx-platinum.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/mainboards-arbeitsspeicher/38109-kurztest-asus-m3a78-pro.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...dr800-auf-ddr-1066-lohnt-sich-das-phenom.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...melthread-am3-boards-fuer-den-phenom-2-a.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-asus-crosshair-ii-formula-nforce-780a.html

*Wichtige Links zu Postings zum Phenom 2 in Farbe* 
Phenom 940BE in Farbe (c) quantenslipstream
die Verpackung (c) quantenslipstream
und der Kühler (c)quantenslipstream
Phenom 2 bei PCGH

*Reviews, News über den Phenom2*
Übersicht Phenom 2 Reviews, bei Planet3DNow!
Phenom II X4 CPU-Test: AMD Deneb gegen Intel Core 2/Core i7 - Phenom II, Deneb, Intel Core 2, Core i7, CPU, Prozessor, AMD
Phenom II X4 für AM3 im CPU-Test: Phenom mit DDR3-RAM - Phenom II Test, AM3, DDR3, Deneb, CPU, Prozessor, AMD
AMD Phenom II im Overclocking-Test mit Trockeneis - Phenom II, Overclocking, OC, Übertakten, Trockeneis, CPU, AMD

Infos und Vergleichsmöglichkeiten für AMD Prozessoren

*Tools, Software und Downloads für AMD Phenom (2) Prozessoren und Chipsätze:*
AMD Fusion for Gaming 1.0, bei P3D
Support & Downloads, AMD.com
k10stat  - Tool zum ändern der Spannung und des Multiplikators während des Betriebes.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Januar 2009)

*Wichtiges zum Übertakten des Phenoms*



			
				Lee schrieb:
			
		

> Man mag es nicht glauben, aber auch nicht Black Edition Phenom´s lassen sich übertakten. Wer allerdings denkt, es hat sich seit dem Athlon 64 nichts verändert, der hat sich getäuscht.
> 
> *Ich möchte hier nur kurz die Besonderheiten beim Phenom hervorheben. Wie man dann schließlich vorgeht, Stabilitätstests, Erhöhen der Spannung, Troubleshooting etc..., ist im Forum bereits zur genüge erklärt.
> *
> ...


(c) by Lee


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Versionshistory:
15.01.0809, 23:47, Version 0.5 online.
16.01.09, 16:38 Links zu Software und Infos zu und über den Phenom2 hinzugefügt.
16.01.09, 16:54, Wie ist denn mit dem Takt beim Phenom 2 und Was ist der Phenom 2 hinzugefügt, nennens wir mal Version 0.5.5
18.01.09, 17:03, Was ist die Grundvoraussetzung für den Betrieb des Phenom2 hinzugefügt, update auf Version 0.5.6, Versionsinfo geaddet.
19.01.09, 22:55, Tipps zum Kauf (Posting #2) hinzugefügt, dadurch erhält der Thread die Versionsnummer 0.6.0
19.01.09, 23:01, Posting #3, Download und Links umgebaut, Bilder von CPU und Kühler innerhalb dieses Threads verlinkt
21.01.09, 19:27, Rächtschraibfehla korrigiert.
22.01.09, 18:40, Wann wurde meine AMD CPU gefergigt hinzugefügt, Version 0.6.3
29.01.09, 15:21, Geizhalslinks bei Tips zum Kauf hinzugefügt, Foxconns A7DA-S geaddet, Hinweis zum AM3 Board Sammelthread.
29.01.09, 15:30, Hinweise zu den 3 Kernern und Propus geaddet, Frage zur DDR-2 SDRAM Unterstützung bei AM3 Prozessoren, wird Version 0.7.0 genannt.
20.01.09, 20:13, Links innerhalb des Forums zum Phenom 2 und Boards hinzugefügt.
10.02.09, 00:24, Hinweise zum Übertakten (von Lee) hinzugefügt., Version 0.8
11.02.09, 12:14, Links zu PCGH Reviews zum und über dem Phenom 2 hinzugefügt.
11.02.09, 12:51, Tabelle zu verfügbaren/gelisteten CPUs hinzugefügt, Version 0.8.5
11.02.09, 16:58, Tabelle zu erscheinenden 45nm CPUs hinzugefügt
12.02.09, 20:22, Infos zu der NB geändert, Infos zu PC2-8500 hinzugefügt, Version 0.9.0
06.07.09, 20:47, Tabellen erweitert, unterscheide jetzt zwischen AM2+ und AM3, diverse Prozessoren hinzugefügt, Version 0.9.1
11.07.09, 19:16, Threadtitel geändert
Planned updates:

Not possible:
Tabelle zu CnQ States, da bei jeder CPU unterschiedlich o_O


----------



## Lee (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Gute Idee

Eigentlich seltsam, das es so etwas noch nicht gibt. Hier kann man dann schön gelassen über den PII diskutieren. Allerdings solltest du vielleicht noch in den Startpost schreiben, dass hier kein AMD Vs Intel stattfinden wird... Dafür haben wir schon genug Themen.
Und vielleicht das ein oder andere Bild könntest du noch reinpacken, damit es ein wenig besser aussieht


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

schön schön ein Sammelthread zu meinen geliebten Phenom...schade das er grade ausgetauscht wird(siehe Block) und ich vor dem Notebook hocken muss...


----------



## Green_Viper (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hi, ich bin hier neu und hab noch kein richtiges Fachwissen,
hätte aber trozdem mal ne Frage:
Ich hab noch AMD 6000+ und den AM2 Sockel > passt der Phenom II auch auf einen AM2 oder nur auf einen AM2+ Sockel ?

mfG Green_Viper


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Phenom II: Diese Boards unterstützen die neuen AMD-CPUs (Update: Mainboards von Asrock, Biostar und DFI) - Phenom-II, Phenom-II-Kompatibilität, 790GX

guck mal da vorbei ob dein Board dabei ist..


----------



## Green_Viper (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

thx, dann brauch ich ja doch kein neues Board !
Dann hätte ich gleich noch eine Frage, un zwar !
Wo bringen AMD-CPU´s mehr Leistung: Bei Geforce oder ATI Graka´s ?


----------



## orca113 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Versionshistory:
> 15.1.08, 23:47, Version 0.5 online.
> 
> Planned updates:
> Freitag 16.01.09 im laufe des Nachmittages einige wichtige Infos.


 
Stefan,das oben verstehe ich nicht.

Also





> thx, dann brauch ich ja doch kein neues Board !
> Dann hätte ich gleich noch eine Frage, un zwar !
> Wo bringen AMD-CPU´s mehr Leistung: Bei Geforce oder ATI Graka´s ?


 
Also da bin ich mir fast sicher das es keinen Unterschied macht ob grün oder rot.


----------



## Green_Viper (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

OK, naja hät ja sein können ! ? !
Trotzdem thx


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



orca26 schrieb:


> Stefan,das oben verstehe ich nicht.


Was?
Das ist 'ne Versionshistory 
Sprich in dem Posting (versuche ich) euch über Änderungen zu informieren.




orca26 schrieb:


> Also
> 
> Also da bin ich mir fast sicher das es keinen Unterschied macht ob grün oder rot.


 Würd ich auch so sehen, ums wirklich genau sagen zu können, müsste man das testen.
Denke aber nicht, das das einen Unterschied machen würde.


----------



## Nobody0815 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hi,ich denke er meint das Datum, Du hast *15.01.08* geschrieben,wir haben aber 09

Achja super Idee!!!


----------



## Saab-FAN (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Anmerkung zum Asrock K10N78hSLI-GLAN Mainboard: Mit dem Bios P1.30 wird der Phenom II X4 920 (280€ waren mir dann doch zu viel^^) als "Unknown Model" angegeben. Cool'n'Quiet funktioniert aber. Auch funktioniert der Core-Sensor für die Temperatur endlich wieder richtig. 

Beim aktivieren von Prime ist mit einem guten Gehör beim  K10N78hSLI-GLAN im sehr hohen Frequenzbereich ein leises Fiepen zu hören (wird bei Luftkühlung wahrscheinlich überhaupt nicht auffallen).


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Achso, das 
War gestern abend wohl schon etwas arg schläfrig, da ist mir das dann halt irgendwie durchgerutscht 

Gab übrigens ein etwas kleineres Update...


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Falls du mal ein Bild vom Phenom 2 brauchst.
Da ist er. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Öhm, ja, danke.

Hast noch ein paar mehr, gern auch vom Kühler und der Verpackung?


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

hast ja einen aus der 51 KW meiner war aus der 50 KW bevor er das Zeitliche gesegnet hat..


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Öhm, ja, danke.
> 
> Hast noch ein paar mehr, gern auch vom Kühler und der Verpackung?


 
Jep, kann ich machen und nachher posten.

Edit:
Hier, schon mal was von der Verpackung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hier gibts auch welche.

Phenom II: Retail-Version im PCGH-Testlabor - Bilder vom Boxed-Kühler und der Verpackung - Phenom II X4 920, Phenom II X4 940, AMD, Prozessoren


----------



## johnnyGT (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was?
> Das ist 'ne Versionshistory
> Sprich in dem Posting (versuche ich) euch über Änderungen zu informieren.
> 
> ...


Es kommt natürlich auch auf den jeweiligen Chipsatz an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ich habe jetzt noch ein paar Bilder vom Kühler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer hat eigentlich den Aufkleber raufgemacht? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Oh Mann,ich will auch so einen Phenom..... Meint ihr wenn Intel Montag Preise senkt zieht AMD mit?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



orca26 schrieb:


> Oh Mann,ich will auch so einen Phenom..... Meint ihr wenn Intel Montag Preise senkt zieht AMD mit?


 
Wenn ich mir den allgemeinen Run auf den Phenom 2 anschauen, dann kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.


----------



## alex0582 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

hab meinen phenom 2 heute auch bekommen und gleich mal ordentlich getestet also die leistung is geil einfach nur geil 17k bei 3dmark06 14k bei vantage

top teil


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



alex0582 schrieb:


> hab meinen phenom 2 heute auch bekommen und gleich mal ordentlich getestet also die leistung is geil einfach nur geil 17k bei 3dmark06 14k bei vantage
> 
> top teil


 
Vantage habe ich nicht ausprobiert, aber der Phenom II rockt meinen Q9450 locker weg, da nützt hochtakten auch nichts. AMD rules. 
Außerdem geht der Black ohne Probleme auf 3,6GHz hoch, nur mit Multi, den Rest kann man so lassen. Respekt.


----------



## Lee (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Wenn es doch nur ein Board gebe, was mein DFI ersetzen könnte...

Dann könnte ich mich vielleicht auch irgendwann einmal dazu durchringen. Vorerst aber nicht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Lee schrieb:


> Wenn es doch nur ein Board gebe, was mein DFI ersetzen könnte...
> 
> Dann könnte ich mich vielleicht auch irgendwann einmal dazu durchringen. Vorerst aber nicht...


 
Wie sieht es denn mit DFI und AM3 aus, schon mal was gehört?


----------



## Lee (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ich will erst mal kein DFI mehr 
Nach meinem UT Desaster bin ich erst einmal davon geheilt^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Lee schrieb:


> Ich will erst mal kein DFI mehr
> Nach meinem UT Desaster bin ich erst einmal davon geheilt^^


 
Andere Hersteller haben auch schöne Töch.. äh Boardchen.


----------



## Lee (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Naja ich suche halt ein Board das:
-Gut Aussieht
-Gutes OC ermöglich
-Stabilen Alltagsbetrieb ermöglicht...

Im Prinzip also mein DFI, nur soll es auch Abseits von Benchmarks richtig gut laufen können...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Nun, das M3A79-T Deluxe ist schon ein super Board, auch wenn das Bios mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten verdient hätte.
Das Bios des MIIF auf das Deluxe und es wäre perfekt. 
Ich muss mal sehen, ob man das flashen kann.


----------



## Falcon (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ich weiss zwar nicht ob es Unterschiede zwischen dem M3A32 und dem M3A79 gibt, aber was fehlt Dir bei dem Board denn an Einstellungsmöglichkeiten im BIOS?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Falcon schrieb:


> Ich weiss zwar nicht ob es Unterschiede zwischen dem M3A32 und dem M3A79 gibt, aber was fehlt Dir bei dem Board denn an Einstellungsmöglichkeiten im BIOS?


 
Dann vergleiche mal die OC Einstellungen beim MIIF und beim Deluxe.
Das Deluxe Bios sieht aus wie das des P5Q Pro.
Beim MIIF geht schon sehr viel mehr, auch genauer.
Aber da ich nicht der extreme Overclocker bin, reicht mir das schon, aber ich bin halt anderes gewohnt gewesen.


----------



## Uziflator (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Falcon schrieb:


> Ich weiss zwar nicht ob es Unterschiede zwischen dem M3A32 und dem M3A79 gibt, aber was fehlt Dir bei dem Board denn an Einstellungsmöglichkeiten im BIOS?



Der gröste unterschied liegt da drin die M3A32 haben noch die schlechte SB600,die M3A78(9) haben schon die gutedie SB750


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Der gröste unterschied liegt da drin die M3A32 haben noch die schlechte SB600,die M3A78(9) haben schon die gutedie SB750


 
Das ist schon klar, aber wir reden vom Bios und nicht von der Southbridge.


----------



## Uziflator (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar, aber wir reden vom Bios und nicht von der Southbridge.



Uups, hab mich wohl verlesen!


----------



## Falcon (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber da ich nicht der extreme Overclocker bin, reicht mir das schon, aber ich bin halt anderes gewohnt gewesen.



Wieso dann beschweren, wenn mans eh nicht braucht? IMHO sind da weit mehr als genug Optionen, auch für OC.



Uziflator schrieb:


> Der gröste unterschied liegt da drin die M3A32 haben noch die schlechte SB600,die M3A78(9) haben schon die gutedie SB750



Das ist mir schon klar, es ging ja nur ums BIOS 
Und schlecht ist die SB600 auch nicht. Hab mit der keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Uziflator (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Falcon schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar, es ging ja nur ums BIOS
> Und schlecht ist die SB600 auch nicht. Hab mit der keinerlei Probleme.


Na ja,ich Spame auch erst und dann wird gelesen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Falcon schrieb:


> Wieso dann beschweren, wenn mans eh nicht braucht? IMHO sind da weit mehr als genug Optionen, auch für OC.


 
Ich beschwere mich doch auch nicht, ich vergleiche das Bios des MIIFs nur mit dem des Deluxe. 
Ich kann den Phenom II auch mit dem "Bios für Hinterbänkler" () locker nach oben pushen, kein Problem.



Falcon schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar, es ging ja nur ums BIOS
> Und schlecht ist die SB600 auch nicht. Hab mit der keinerlei Probleme.


 
Weil du halt die Dinge nicht benutzt, die die SB600 erst schlecht macht. Ist wie mit dem MIIF. Wenn man den Marvell Controller nicht braucht, hat es eine gute Southbridge. 


Edit:


Uziflator schrieb:


> Na ja,ich Spame auch erst und dann wird gelesen!


 
Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor....


----------



## Falcon (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Was macht denn die SB600 angeblich so schlecht? Sicher, die USB Performance ist nicht die beste, das ist das einzige was ich bemängeln kann. Die RAID Performance soll auch nur oberer Durchschnitt sein, damit kann ich aber leben.


----------



## orca113 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Andere Hersteller haben auch schöne Töch.. äh Boardchen.


 
Ja aber irgendwie ist bei Asus blöd mit dem PCIe 1x Slot der bei mir verwendung findet aber bei vielen Asus Boards besch... angeordnet ist.

Ist es wahr das sich der PhII aus einer bestimmten Produktionswoche am besten OCen lässt?


----------



## MrNice1975 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Moinsen@all!
Beobachte das Hardwareforum nun schon ne ganze Weile und wollte doch nun auch ma zu euch stoßen!*Slime*
Da ich zeit gestern auch stolzer Besitzer eines Phenom2 920 bin, und in Hardwaredingen auch nicht unbedingt unerfahren bin, habe ich trotzdem mal eine Frage an andere Besitzer des *MSI-KA790GX*Mainboards!?

Hab das Baby gestern mit Prozzi eingebaut un BIOS auch auf Version 1.4 gebracht. System läuft auch echt rund und wird soweit von den Werten (Prozzitakt, FSB, Cachelevel usw.) richtig erkannt.
Nur zeigen BIOS und Vista die Meldung "Unknown Modell" an. Gleiches Spiel auch in CPU-Z??? Weis jemand Rat???

P.S. Sind alle auf neuster Version. Laß gleich mal 3D-Schwanzmark
durchlaufen, zwecks Werte.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mein System : Phenom II 920 @ 2,8Ghz; MSI KA790GX; 4 x 1GB OCZ DDR2 800Mhz; Samsung Spinpoint F1 500GB; Raedon ATI 4870 512MB;
OnBoard Realteksond; Windows Vista x32


----------



## orca113 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Willkommen in der PCGHX Truppe

Ja,hast du nach dem Zusammenbau des Boards/CPU/RAM mal ein Bios Update gemacht? CMOSCLR Knopf mehrere Sek. drücken


----------



## MrNice1975 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ja klar hab ich gemacht! Is auch auf Version 1.4 , is auch laut MSI die neuste.
Soweit läufts auch bestens, versteh halt nur nicht warum er gar nicht erkannt wird???
Werte vom 3D-Mark folgen sofort.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mein System : Phenom II 920 @ 2,8Ghz; MSI KA790GX; 4 x 1GB OCZ DDR2 800Mhz; Samsung Spinpoint F1 500GB; Raedon ATI 4870 512MB;
OnBoard Realteksond; Windows Vista x32


----------



## orca113 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

 merkwürdig. Na ja,vielleicht haben die anderen Plan. Aber wenn doch alles Rund läuft... ist doch gut. Werde auch alle Vier Kerne im Taskmanager angezeigt?



> *Welche lassen sich besonders gut übertakten*
> Aus 'gewissen Kreisen' ist zu hören, das die Phenom2 Prozessoren die nach der 50. Woche 08 gefertigt worden sind, besonders herausstechen.
> Man kann mit diesen Exemplaren z.B. einen deutlich höheren Referenztakt und auch NB Takt (bis zu 3GHz sollen hier möglich sein, bei den früheren war deutlich früher schluss) fahren.


 
Woran sehe ich ob es ein solcher ist?


----------



## MrNice1975 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hab jetzt die Ergebnisse von 3D-Mark Vantage TrialVersion: 
3DMark Score
P8733 3DMarks 
CPU Score
9549 
Graphics Score
8490 
CPUAMD Processor model unknown 
CPU Speed2800 MHz
Memory4096 MB

Was mich halt echt stutzig macht ist das er da auch net erkannt wird (liegt das daran das das BIOS ihn net kennt?).
Und wie sind die Werte einzustufen? Hat evtl. jemand vergleichswerte oder ähnliches Problem mit gleichem Board? Danke schonmal für alle Antworten und Anregungen!
-------------------------------------------------------------
Mein System : Phenom II 920 @ 2,8Ghz; MSI KA790GX; 4 x 1GB OCZ DDR2 800Mhz; Samsung Spinpoint F1 500GB; Raedon ATI 4870 512MB;
OnBoard Realteksond; Windows Vista x32


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



orca26 schrieb:


> Ist es wahr das sich der PhII aus einer bestimmten Produktionswoche am besten OCen lässt?


 
Habe ich auch gelesen, dass die Phenom II aus der 51. Woche 2008 sehr gut sein sollen, besser als die anderen.
Hier noch mal ein Bild von meinem mit dem Hinweis auf die Produktionswoche.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laut Audruck Baujahr 2008, die 51. Kalenderwoche. 
Habe meinen gestern noch mal kurz auf 4GHz hochgefahren, keine Probleme, total easy. Der Q9450 schafft das nicht.


----------



## MrNice1975 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



MrNice1975 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt die Ergebnisse von 3D-Mark Vantage TrialVersion:
> 3DMark Score
> P8733 3DMarks
> CPU Score
> ...


 
So Leuts,
hab das Problem wohl gelöst! BIOS-Update hat beim ersten mal wohl net fefunzt, obwohl im BIOS die Vers. 1.4 angezeigt wurde!?
Hab das ganze grade nochmal per LiveUpdate geflasht, und siehe da : "Es funzt!!!"

Danke an alle die geholfen haben!

-------------------------CLOSE!!!------------------------


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Falcon schrieb:


> Was macht denn die SB600 angeblich so schlecht? Sicher, die USB Performance ist nicht die beste, das ist das einzige was ich bemängeln kann. Die RAID Performance soll auch nur oberer Durchschnitt sein, damit kann ich aber leben.


Der S-ATA Teil ist noch nicht so ganz ausgereift.

Zum Beispiel funzt der M$AHCI Treiber von Vista nicht mit der SB600, auch gibts Berichte über Probleme mit ATAPI Geräten (DVD LWs)


----------



## orca113 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hey Quanti,das ist doch mal ne Antwort... auch wenn mich dein Bild neidisch macht. ...


----------



## Gast3737 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

die Produktionswoche könnte erklären warum mein Kleiner nur auf 3,8 ghz stabil zu benchen war..


----------



## Falcon (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Der S-ATA Teil ist noch nicht so ganz ausgereift.
> 
> Zum Beispiel funzt der M$AHCI Treiber von Vista nicht mit der SB600, auch gibts Berichte über Probleme mit ATAPI Geräten (DVD LWs)



Der AHCI Treiber von Vista funktioniert einwandfrei. Nur gab es im Installer ein Problem mit der SB600. Das wurde aber mit SP1 behoben.
Und AHCI + ODDs ist generell ein Thema für sich. Da ist die SB600 nicht die einzige die Probleme machen könnte.


----------



## CrashStyle (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Das mit der Kalenderwoche und batch ist doch Glückssache aus man kann beim Händler ein raussuchen.


----------



## Falcon (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Da die Boxed Schachteln so konstruiert sind, dass man die CPU bzw. den Heatspreader und dessen Aufschrift von aussen sieht, braucht man eben beim Händler nur solange zu suchen bis man die passende gefunden hat 

Mein Phenom2 wurde 50. KW hergestellt 
Aber ich hatte eh nicht vor den zu übertakten


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Falcon schrieb:


> Da die Boxed Schachteln so konstruiert sind, dass man die CPU bzw. den Heatspreader und dessen Aufschrift von aussen sieht, braucht man eben beim Händler nur solange zu suchen bis man die passende gefunden hat


 
Sofern der Händler gleich mal ein paar davon stehen hat, die er nicht als Paket gekauft hat. 
Ich habe meinen Online bestellt. 



Falcon schrieb:


> Mein Phenom2 wurde 50. KW hergestellt


 
Was ja auch nicht wild ist, der ist schon im Standardtakt superschnell.



Falcon schrieb:


> Aber ich hatte eh nicht vor den zu übertakten


 
Aber die Griffel zittern schon etwas, oder?


----------



## Falcon (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Naja, mehr oder weniger schon. Hatte mir im vorraus zum Kauf überlegt ob ich es nicht versuche, den Gedanken aber dann wieder verworfen. "Rock Stable" ist mir persönlich einfach doch lieber als der Nervenkitzel ein übertaktetes System zu haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Einen kleinen Leistungsplus bringt das schon, den 940 auf 3,6GHz hochzutakten, aber natürlich ist er von Haus aus auch nicht wirklich langsam, als dass man das machen muss.


----------



## Falcon (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Naa, besser als viel Leistung is immer noch mehr Leistung 
Aber wenn das ganze auf Kosten der Stabilität geht, ist das nix für mich. Will/Brauch ein absolut zuverlässliches System.


----------



## orca113 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Also ich habe meinen gestern bestellt und hoffe ebenfalls schon ohne OC einen Leistungschub zu meinem Kuma der auf 3,3Ghz tickt (inzwischen Stabil) zu sehen,ansonsten gibts wieder: setzen Sechs!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Falcon schrieb:


> Naa, besser als viel Leistung is immer noch mehr Leistung
> Aber wenn das ganze auf Kosten der Stabilität geht, ist das nix für mich. Will/Brauch ein absolut zuverlässliches System.


 
Dann kauf dir den 920 und vergiss das mit dem Übeertakten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hab noch Infos zum Betrieb des Phenom 2 hinzugefügt.
Ein wenig mehr Feedback zu Postings 1-3 wäre nett.

Was sollt noch (unbedingt) rein und was könnte man machen?


----------



## Kelemvor (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

was mir fehlt ist eine liste boards mit der der PII out of the box läuft, ohne bios update. oder startet jedes upgradefähige board erstmal mit einem alten bios ?


----------



## alex0582 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

also die meisten board sollen wohl starten mit dem phenom 2 er wird dann als unknown angezeigt aber startet


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Kelemvor schrieb:


> was mir fehlt ist eine liste boards mit der der PII out of the box läuft, ohne bios update. oder startet jedes upgradefähige board erstmal mit einem alten bios ?


kommt drauf an, was du meinst.
ootb _laufen_ tut der Phenom2 auf allen Boards, bei denen auch der Phenom 1 läuft, nur wird er _nicht korrekt erkannt_, was unter umständen Probleme verursachen kann.
Das hab ich im ersten Posting auch gemeint.

Wirklich 100%ig ootb läuft der Phenom 2 erst auf kommenden AM3 Boards, 2 ASUS M4A Boards sind ja schon gelistet...


----------



## Kelemvor (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

nein, es ggeht mir nur darum das es startet und ich das update bei installiertem PII machen kann. 

ich habe keine lust die sachen zu bestellen und dann noch rumzusuchen ob wern am2 prozessor zu verleihen hat 

ich weiss nicht ob ich mich bis zum erscheinen der Asus M4N noch zügeln kann.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Prinzipiell sollte das gehen, wenn der Hersteller keinen allzu großen Mist gebaut hat, geht das Updaten mit der CPU auch Problemlos...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Prinzipiell sollte das gehen, wenn der Hersteller keinen allzu großen Mist gebaut hat, geht das Updaten mit der CPU auch Problemlos...


 
Bei meinem Board wurde der Prozessor auch nicht erkannt (unkown Processor im Bios). Trotzdem konnte man problemlos Windows installieren und das Bios updaten.
Danach wurde der Prozessor einwandfrei erkannt.


----------



## alex0582 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

bei gigabyte geht es 100% ig


----------



## Kelemvor (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

ich habe leider bisher kein vergleichbares Gigabyte board gefunden. also < 100 € aktueller Nvidia chipsatz und hybridSli sollte es auch können.
momentan habe ich folgende ins auge gefasst :

Asus M3N78 Pro GF8300
Asrock K10N78hSLI-GLAN AM2 GF8200
Asus M3N78 NV-GF8200 
Asus M3N72-D NF750a < eigentlich schon zu teuer

das einzige GB board was passen würde, bis auf den unnötigen 2. PCIE Slot, ist das hier:
http://www.schottenland.de/preisvergleich/preise/proid_9338844/preis_GIGABYTE+GA-M750SLI-DS4
120€ sollte das teil nun wirklich nicht kosten.


----------



## Uziflator (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Kelemvor schrieb:


> ich habe leider bisher kein vergleichbares Gigabyte board gefunden. also < 100 € aktueller Nvidia chipsatz und hybridSli sollte es auch können.
> momentan habe ich folgende ins auge gefasst :
> 
> Asus M3N78 Pro GF8300


Upps! vertan

Warum eigentlich Hybrid SLi das funktioniert doch eh nich richtig?


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Kelemvor schrieb:


> ich habe leider bisher kein vergleichbares Gigabyte board gefunden.




wie sieht es mit dem Board aus:= http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...melthread-msi-dka790gx-dka790gx-platinum.html

@Stefan der 1 Post ist soweit ganz gut..wie sieht es mit dem 2. aus?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit diesem Board?


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> @Stefan der 1 Post ist soweit ganz gut..wie sieht es mit dem 2. aus?


Da hab ich noch keinen Plan, was ich damit mache.
'ne Liste mit Phenom 2 kompatiblen Boards wäre auch irgendwie Doof, da das eigentlich jedes ist und auch für einen 2. Thread im MoBo Forum ausreichen könnte...

z.B. recht hohe OC Ergebnisse wären möglich, aber auch das wäre einen weiteren Thread im OC Forum wert...

BTW, mal jemand mit über 3GHz NB Takt.


$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit diesem Board?


Naja, wird wohl nicht umsonst mit den Phenom2 Prozessoren an Redakteure verschickt werden.

NB Takt müsst man auch einstellen können...


----------



## Lee (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ich überlege gerade: Erst neues Board und dann später mal nen PII oder erst PII und dann neues Board...


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Naja, kommt unterm Strich aufs gleiche hinaus, ist halt auch die Frage, ob du noch bis zu den DDR-3 SDRAM Phenomen warten möchtest oder nicht.

Ich würd erstmal 'nen P2 nehmen.


----------



## Lee (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ram wechseln möchte ich vorerst nicht. Daher kommt ein DDR-3 SDRAM Board für mich nicht in Frage.

Ich tendiere momentan eher in Richtung Board, wobei hier das Problem ist, dass es auf dem Markt einfach noch nicht mein Traumboard gibt. Mein DFI wäre eines gewesen, wenn es nur auch alltagstauglich gewesen wäre. Aber defekt ist defekt...
Dann könnte ich halt mein jetziges Phänomen noch bis an seine Grenzen bringen und hätte damit auf jedenfall mehr Leistung als jetzt. Mit dem kleinen Asus geht leider gar nichts, sonst hätte ich es behalten.

Jetzt nen PII hätte allerdings den Vorteil, dass ich auch ohne OC und neues Board an mehr Leistung kommen würde. Später könnte ich auf mein Traumboard (wenn es denn mal kommt) aufrüsten und wäre glücklich. 

Wenn ich allerdings warten würde, würden neue Phenoms rauskommen oder die "alten" PIIer günstiger werden...


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Welches Board hast denn aktuell eigentlich drin?
Neustes BIOS drauf? *duck*


----------



## Lee (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Aktuell habe ich mein kleines Asus M3A78 Pro. Läuft soweit auch sehr gut, nur OC geht absolut nicht.

Mein Phenom schafft ohne Spannungserhöhung nur 200 MHz mehr und eine Spannungserhöhung über 1,3v lässt das Board nicht zu. Ich weiß, dass die CPU 3 GHz schafft. Zumindest hat sie das auf meinem DFI...

Neustes Bios ist natürlich drauf


----------



## Kelemvor (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> wie sieht es mit dem Board aus:= http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...melthread-msi-dka790gx-dka790gx-platinum.html
> 
> @Stefan der 1 Post ist soweit ganz gut..wie sieht es mit dem 2. aus?



leider auch kein NVIDIA board, und zu teuer.



> Upps! vertan
> 
> Warum eigentlich Hybrid SLi das funktioniert doch eh nich richtig?



wenn man asrock / asus glauben kann, mit nem akuten bios schon. 
jedenfalls will ich mir die hybridpower option auf jeden fall offen halten.
mittlerweile ist mir das wichtiger als 1-2% mehr leistung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Schau mal auf Planet3dnow!, da wurd das Foxconn Destroyer getestet.
In den Tiefen des Reviews verliert der MusicIsMyLife auch ein paar Worte über Hybridpower, die nicht gerade sehr positiv sind...

Kurzum: das funktioniert so unglaublich schlecht, das du es auch gleich lassen könntest...


----------



## Lee (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ich glaube ich lass das mit dem neuen Board. Zumindest für´s erste. Mein süßes Asus läuft gut und ich will nicht wieder ein Desaster mit einem neuen Board erleben...

Sobald die Deneb´s ein wenig günstiger geworden sind, schlage ich zu. Das wird wohl das klügste sein...

@Hybrid SLI Board Sucher
Wenn du eine GTX 200er Karte einsetzt, hast du bereits eine ziemlich wirksame Stromsparfunktion im IDLE. Sich wegen Hybrid Power (was nicht sehr praktisch ist) auf ein nForce Board fest zu legen lohnt sich nicht...


----------



## Kelemvor (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

danke für die hinweise soweit. der 3dnow test ist allerdings schon ein paar monate her, und die hersteller haben ja anscheinend was dran getan. jedenfalls bin ich mir nicht zu schade mich mal dafür zu opfern. wenns gut klappt schreib ichn erfahrungsbericht, wenn nicht schreibe ich 2 kurze sätze dazu  .


----------



## Falcon (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hab noch Infos zum Betrieb des Phenom 2 hinzugefügt.
> Ein wenig mehr Feedback zu Postings 1-3 wäre nett.
> 
> Was sollt noch (unbedingt) rein und was könnte man machen?



In Posting 3 sollte auf jeden Fall noch ein Link zum Download von AMD Overdrive rein, wenn schon das Fusion Utility drin is.
=> Drivers & Tools | GAME.AMD.COM


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Lee schrieb:


> Mein süßes Asus läuft gut und ich will nicht wieder ein Desaster mit einem neuen Board erleben...



so ging es mir auch mal..hatte von McZonk mal das P35-DQ6 gekauft eigent lich ein gutes Board aber blau(iihhh), dann habe ich mir das Asus P5Q-Pro gekauft(das Bios ist eine Katastrophe), bin dann zurück zum Gigabyte X38-DS4(war zu frieden, nur war es wieder blau)..und dann kam ja der PhenomII raus, hatte kurz ein DFI zum antesten da(Bios war oll, die Ausstattung mager und PCB blau und gelblich bunt, ihhh)
und dann fand ich mein Traumboard raus: das DKA790GX Platinum..in Tests super abgeschnitten es ist schwarz, hat diese lustigen Power, Reset und CLR-CMOS Schalter und das Bios ist übersichtlich, OC geht ab wie sau. was will der Rune mehr *schwärm*..


----------



## alex0582 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

ich sag mal so es gibt bessere boards für weniger geld aber ob die schwarz sind  du bist ja ne wunderblume  warum magst du kein blau


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

sicher gibt es bessere Boards aber Goethe sagte: "Nur Kinder und einfache Leute mögen lebhafte Farben"!

Hat jemand ausser mir schon ein paar PhenomII OC -Screens?


----------



## Uziflator (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Darf jemand löschen!BITTE


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

@RuneDRS
Wie schauts mitm NB Takt aus?
Kannst du den anheben?

Wenns ein 51er ist, solltest hier recht weit kommen, bei einem 49er oder 50er nicht so weit.


----------



## orca113 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> *reserved1*


 
@Stefan,mein Vorschlag wäre mal das man mal Erfahrunegn bezüglich der Temperaturen postet. Welche Temps beim Boxed Lüfter OCt/nonOCt...
Temps allgemein...


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

@Stefan was du mit der KW sagst kann ich nur bestätigen, hatte einen aus der 50 KW...der lief sowas von mies..naja..auf Sysp sind schon PhenomII zu sehen die mit 1,44v auf 4,0 ghz laufen..ich hoffe mein austausch Phenom kommt auch dahin, nur halt stabil für 24/7..


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



orca26 schrieb:


> @Stefan,mein Vorschlag wäre mal das man mal Erfahrunegn bezüglich der Temperaturen postet. Welche Temps beim Boxed Lüfter OCt/nonOCt...
> Temps allgemein...


 
Die Temps sind super.
Standardtakt im Idle 38° Last 46°
@ 3,6GHz Idle 44° Last 53°.
Alles mit dem Groß Clockner.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



orca26 schrieb:


> @Stefan,mein Vorschlag wäre mal das man mal Erfahrunegn bezüglich der Temperaturen postet. Welche Temps beim Boxed Lüfter OCt/nonOCt...
> Temps allgemein...


Ich hab 'ne kleine, grobe Kaufberatung hinzugefügt.
Erhebt keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit.


----------



## Lee (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ist gut so. Ich hätte allerdings hinter jedes Board noch den aktuellen Preis hingeschrieben...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Lee schrieb:


> Ist gut so. Ich hätte allerdings hinter jedes Board noch den aktuellen Preis hingeschrieben...


 
Da der aber häufig variiert, ist eine Pfege unumgänglich. Da es schon, wenn man einen Link zu einem der großen Onlinehändlern hat. Da kann man sich dann den aktuellen Preis holen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Morgen oder so verlink ichs aufm Geizhals...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Morgen oder so verlink ichs aufm Geizhals...


 
Alles klar.

Als Board Tipp kannst du aber ruhig noch das M3A79-T Deluxe mit reinnehmen. Für OC Fans ist das Board erste Klasse. Außerdem unterstützt es durch den FX Chipsatz 2x 16 Lanes.
Mein Deluxe ist jedenfalls super.


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Danke Stefan das du das DKA als besonders empfehlenswert einstufst, so wie ich auch!

Bei der Wahl der Boards gibt es zwei Fälle
1. den Spieler: dem sei das DKA790GX Platinum ans Herz gelegt es ist in fast allen Gamebenchmarks führend... 
2. dem OC-Fan dem sei das Gigabytes MA790GP-DS4H oder Asus M3A79-T Deluxe ans Herz gelegt. Wo bei man hier auch die Vorlieben zum Bios beachten sollte Gigabyte ist dafür besser geeignet, weil ich mit diesem Bios besser klar komme..der Rest geht ja meist über AOCT


----------



## Kelemvor (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

boar, ich bin sowas von hin und hergerissen. 

was haltet ihr von globetech ? der händler hat eigentlich schlechte kritiken, ist allerdings mt abstand der günstigste was board und cpu angeht. 
ich habe für mich entschieden die nvidia schiene zu versuchen. 
entweder :
PII 740 + MSI K9N2 SLI Platinum = 310€ + versand 

PII 740 +  Asus M3N78              = 269€ + versand 
schon heftig günstig, vor ein paar tagen gabs dafür gradmal den prozessor.

das SLi und übertakter kram des platinum brauch ich eigentlich nicht wirklich. wenn überhaupt würde ich ein bischen über den multi machen, da sollte das M3N78 doch reichen ? 
AM3 ready sind ja beide.

was tun sprach zeus ....


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

und wozu kaufst du dir eigentlich einen Phenom 940 wenn du den nicht übertakten möchtest(was ich nicht verstehe), da kannst du doch zum Phenom 920 greifen und dir Geld sparen..
Davon mal abgesehen das Nvidia Chip sätze nicht die besten Sind..mit einem 790GX fährst du um längen besser..und der nicht zu überschätzende Faktor ist die integrierte GPU, die dir bei defekter expliziter GPU den Hintern retten kann..

Ich würde nicht bei dem Händler bestellen..dann ehr bei www.Hardwareversand.de, www.KMelektronik.de, www.mindfactory.de, oder bei www.hpmcomputer.de


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Kelemvor schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von globetech ? der händler hat eigentlich schlechte kritiken


Dann finger weg!

Alles was schlechter als 2 ist aufm Geizhals kann man nicht mehr guten Gewissens empfehlen!!


----------



## MrNice1975 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Kelemvor schrieb:


> was mir fehlt ist eine liste boards mit der der PII out of the box läuft, ohne bios update. oder startet jedes upgradefähige board erstmal mit einem alten bios ?



Also ich hab zeit Freitag einen PhenomII 920, und als Untersatz das *MSI KA790GX* !
Board erkannte den Prozessor nach Einbau als "Unknown Modell" (genauso CPU-Z, AMD-Tool usw.). Nach Bios-Update auf Version 1.4 läuft alles bestens und wird auch erkannt.
Soll wohl bei allen AM2+ Boards ab Chipsatz 770 so sein!?!

Kann über den Prozessor nur sagen das er Leistung satt hat und sich auch Prima übertakten läßt (siehe Signatur).

******************WELCOME BACK AMD!!!*********************


----------



## Falcon (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> 1. den Spieler: dem sei das DKA790GX Platinum ans Herz gelegt es ist in fast allen Gamebenchmarks führend...
> 2. ... Asus M3A79-T Deluxe ans Herz gelegt....



Also, nach meinem Debakel mit dem MSI K9A2-FC und dem K9A2 Platinum waren das die ersten beiden und die letzten beiden MSI Boards... für immer 

Ausserdem hat das DKA790GX ja eben nur einen GX Chipsatz drauf, der keine 2x 16x Lanes bei CrossFire macht... 

Würde uneingeschränkt und jederzeit das M3A79-T Deluxe empfehlen, wie auch schon den Quasi Vorgänger das M3A32-MVP Deluxe 



RuneDRS schrieb:


> und wozu kaufst du dir eigentlich einen Phenom 940 wenn du den nicht übertakten möchtest(was ich nicht verstehe), da kannst du doch zum Phenom 920 greifen und dir Geld sparen..



Ich übertakte meinen 940er auch nicht. Und GRADE weil ich den nicht übertakte, nehm ich das schnellere Modell um möglichst viel Leistung zu bekommen, ausserdem sinds nurn paar € Unterschied.
Wenn ich übertakten würde, würde ich mir ein langsameres Modell mit besserem P/L Verhältnis suchen, dass sich auch hervorragend übertakten ließe. (Gut, momentan ist da bezüglich Phenom 2 nicht viel Auswahl  )


----------



## nyso (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hey Leute, ich hab mal ne Frage.
Und zwar hab ich heute meinen Rechner zusammengebaut, und anfangs liefs auch super.
Taskmanager zeigte 4 Kerne. Jetzt plötzlich nur noch einen, und CPU-Z auch nur einen! Woran kann das liegen, bzw. wie kann ich das beheben?
Ansonsten ist die Leistung ja nicht schlecht, hab mal probehalber Racedriver:Grid installiert und hatte alles auf High und Ultra, Auflösung 1280x980, 4xMMAA usw. Nur ein einziger Kleiner Ruckler am Start, sonst durchweg Leistung ohne Ende.


----------



## Hyperhorn (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

_Falls_ nicht nur Interesse an langweiligen Tests mit Standardspannung oder Prime-Orgien besteht, kann ich vom X4 920 mal das komplette hwbot-Programm (CPU-Z/ Super Pi 1M+32M/ Pifast/ WPrime 32M+1024M) hier posten. (Nein, bei hwbot zu gucken bringt nichts: Da sind die neuen Screens noch nicht anzutreffen. )
Eines kann ich schon einmal verraten: Mehr NB-Takt hilft bei mir zumindest in SPi 1M, Pifast und Wprime 32M nicht...


----------



## Lee (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hyperhorn, auf welchen Takt konntest du den 920er denn bringen?


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Falcon schrieb:


> Ausserdem hat das DKA790GX ja eben nur einen GX Chipsatz drauf, der keine 2x 16x Lanes bei CrossFire macht...


und ist es so wichtig? die meisten können sich eh keine zweite GPU leisten...zumal der 790FX eine Stromschleuder ist..und das ganz ohne die interne GPU..



Falcon schrieb:


> Würde uneingeschränkt und jederzeit das M3A79-T Deluxe empfehlen, wie auch schon den Quasi Vorgänger das M3A32-MVP Deluxe



ich nur für Weltrekord-OC für mehr taugt es meiner Ansicht nach nicht...zumal ich nach dem Bios-Desaster beim A7N8X Deluxe und bei dem P5Q-Pro, Asus gebrandmarkt bin so wie du bei MSI...das Bios von Asus ist für#s Klo



Lee schrieb:


> Hyperhorn, auf welchen Takt konntest du den 920er denn bringen?


3999,15 mhz@285mhz Revtakt..kann man alles bei HW-Bot lesen..


----------



## Hyperhorn (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> 3999,15 mhz@285mhz Revtakt..kann man alles bei HW-Bot lesen..


Es waren nur 3990.15 MHz. 
Das Ergebnis habe ich auch nicht mehr in Angriff genommen. Die "4" hätte ich zwar knacken können, aber für die wassergekühlten 4050 MHz des momentanen Spitzenreiters hätte es wohl mit der Lukü nicht mehr gereicht bzw. nur mit üblen Spannungen (>1,6 Volt). Alle anderen Ergebnisse bis auf Super Pi 32M habe ich allerdings wie gesagt noch nicht hochgeladen. Die Scores @ hwbot sind nicht mehr up to date, allerdings immer noch goldwürdig.


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

stimmt da habe ich mich wohl vertippt...was für einen CPU aus welcher KW hattest du?


----------



## errat1c (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

@nyso..:das ist ganz normal..sobald nicht so viel Leistung benötigt wird, dann werden drei Kerne abgeschaltet und es läuft nur noch ein Core..spart Strom..is` gut für die Langlebigkeit..


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Das Bios des M3A79-T Deluxe könnte etwas umfangreicher sein, aber solange es kein Gigabreit Bios ist, geht das noch.
MSI hat mich mal schwer abgeschreckt, ob ich noch mal MSI kaufen würde, weiß ich nicht.
Nach dem MIIF Desaster bin ich aber wieder glücklich, dass Asus doch noch gute Boards bauen kann.


----------



## Falcon (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> und ist es so wichtig? die meisten können sich eh keine zweite GPU leisten...zumal der 790FX eine Stromschleuder ist..und das ganz ohne die interne GPU..




Also mir ist es wichtig  Und Stromverbrauch interessiert mich nicht.




RuneDRS schrieb:


> ...zumal ich nach dem Bios-Desaster beim A7N8X Deluxe und bei dem P5Q-Pro, Asus gebrandmarkt bin so wie du bei MSI...das Bios von Asus ist für#s Klo



Was war denn am A7N8X Deluxe auszusetzen? Hatte das auch!?
Ich weiss nur noch, dass ich mal ein Board hatte mit nVidia Chipset von ASUS auf dem ein SiL SATA Raid Controller verbaut war, dessen BIOS Windowsinstallationen geschrottet hat (bei mir und bei meinem Bruder). Weiss nur nicht mehr, ob das mein nForce2 oder das nForce4 Board war...


----------



## Addyschranzer (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

hi ich hab auch einen AMD Phenom II X4 940 mit 3,8GHz und wollte ma wissen ob bei 3DMark06 5545P gut ist?


----------



## orca113 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Oh je,ich habe heute einen 940BE Chip aus der 50 Kw. bekommen... was meint ihr inwieweit habe ich da defizite habe? Wie hoch lässt sich so ein exemplar grob geschätzt ohne Drama pushen? 3,8? wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## MrNice1975 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Addyschranzer schrieb:


> hi ich hab auch einen AMD Phenom II X4 940 mit 3,8GHz und wollte ma wissen ob bei 3DMark06 5545P gut ist?



Also das sind meine werte ausm 3D-Schwanzmark (Standart Trial-Version ohne Hotfix)!
Die Werte sind wie folgt:
3DMark Score
 15313 3DMarks 
SM 2.0 Score 
5688 
SM 3.0 Score
 6464 
CPU Score
 5170 
OS Microsoft Windows Vista
CPU AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 920 Processor 
GPU ATI Radeon HD 4870 512MB
Memory4096 MB


----------



## Boti261980 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Addyschranzer schrieb:


> hi ich hab auch einen AMD Phenom II X4 940 mit 3,8GHz und wollte ma wissen ob bei 3DMark06 5545P gut ist?


 
Mit welchem OS?
Ich habe mit einem 9950 BE @ 3,3GHz folgende ergebnisse:
XP 32Bit = 4800pkt
Vista 64Bit = 4500pkt

@ all Phenom II OCler

versucht mal eure CPU NB anzuheben und vergleicht es mal mit Super Pi.
in der Regel sollten 2200MHz kein Problem sein!


----------



## Addyschranzer (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

ich habe den test unter XP 32bit gemacht und unter Windows 7 64Bit gemacht


----------



## MrNice1975 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Boti261980 schrieb:


> Mit welchem OS?
> Ich habe mit einem 9950 BE @ 3,3GHz folgende ergebnisse:
> XP 32Bit = 4800pkt
> Vista 64Bit = 4500pkt
> ...



Aber wie komme ich da auf 600Pkt. mehr, bei gleichem Takt mit nem Deneb 920???
Hab auch nix an der NB-Spannung gedreht!?!


----------



## Boti261980 (21. Januar 2009)

*@ MrNice1975*

Tja hast halt die neuere und auch bessere CPU 
Bilder und Verbesserungen gegenüber dem Phenom I wurden bereits auf PCGHW gezeigt:
Phenom II X4 CPU-Test: AMD Deneb gegen Intel Core 2/Core i7 - Phenom II, Deneb, Intel Core 2, Core i7, CPU, Prozessor, AMD

Das erste Bild einfach mal bischen Blättern.
Die IPC (Befehle pro Takt) wurde auch verbessert, 
nur gering aber bei höherem Takt wird der Unterschied deutlicher!


----------



## Addyschranzer (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

ich habe jetzt noch ma[Windows 7 64bit] 3DMark Vantage laufen gelassen mit 3,6GHz CPU test1: 710.65    CPU test 2: 107.29 CPU SCORE 26096Punkte


----------



## Boti261980 (21. Januar 2009)

*@ addyschranzer*

Hab auch ein Vantage screen, allerdings unter Vista 64Bit




EDIT: 
der userName vom Yahoo Messenger ist ein Nickname den ich selbst angelegt habe!
Also bemüht euch nicht den user zu finden...lol


----------



## MrNice1975 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: @ MrNice1975*



Boti261980 schrieb:


> Tja hast halt die neuere und auch bessere CPU
> Bilder und Verbesserungen gegenüber dem Phenom I wurden bereits auf PCGHW gezeigt:
> Phenom II X4 CPU-Test: AMD Deneb gegen Intel Core 2/Core i7 - Phenom II, Deneb, Intel Core 2, Core i7, CPU, Prozessor, AMD
> 
> ...



Ok, hast recht! Hätte ich Deinen Post ma richtig gelesen! 
War der Meinung das du auch nen PhenomII hast! Naja, wer im Forum streunt sollte auch lesen können!
Aber trotzdem nen super Ergebniss bei Dir!


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



orca26 schrieb:


> Oh je,ich habe heute einen 940BE Chip aus der 50 Kw. bekommen... was meint ihr inwieweit habe ich da defizite habe? Wie hoch lässt sich so ein exemplar grob geschätzt ohne Drama pushen? 3,8? wie sind eure Erfahrungen?



bis 3,6 denke ich geht er stabil! so war es mit meinem danach ist alles krampf...


----------



## Addyschranzer (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

also ich hab mein auf 3,8 GHz über den multi stabil bekommen.Am volltakt hab ich nichts gestellt.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=490293


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

aus welcher KW ist deiner?


----------



## Addyschranzer (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

also gekauft habe ich den am 15.01.09 es steht da noch bei Edition B


----------



## Uziflator (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Addyschranzer schrieb:


> also gekauft habe ich den am 15.01.09 es steht da noch bei Edition B



Er meinte in welcher *Kalenderwoche* deine CPU gefretigt wurde.


----------



## Addyschranzer (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

ok und wo finde ich das?


----------



## Uziflator (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Addyschranzer schrieb:


> ok und wo finde ich das?



Das steht auf der CPU!


Hier zum beispeil  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/490165-post16.html

Bei Quantis CPU steht zB 0851 also er in der 51 Kalenderwoche 2008 gefertigt.


----------



## Addyschranzer (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

das ist ja schlecht ich hab ja die cpu verbaut und ich baue net wieder aus^^

Ich habe noch ma grade 3DMark Vantage auf Windows7 64bit laufen lassen:
CPU Score 35742 Punkte


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Addyschranzer schrieb:


> das ist ja schlecht ich hab ja die cpu verbaut und ich baue net wieder aus^^


 
Deshalb macht man vorher auch ein Foto.


----------



## orca113 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deshalb macht man vorher auch ein Foto.


 
Joa,denke mal ich werde noch einen kommen lasssen und meinen wieder zurückschicken... drecks Ding.... jetzt ärgere ich mich weil ich soviel bezahlt habe... jetzt ist er bis zu 40€ billiger... 
Vielleicht ist der zweite ja dann von nach der 50sten Woche.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ich hab Quantens Postings zur Fertigungswoche mal im Posting #1 geaddet.
Noch irgendwelche Hinweise, Wünsche oder sonstiges fürs erste Posting?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich hab Quantens Postings zur Fertigungswoche mal im Posting #1 geaddet.
> Noch irgendwelche Hinweise, Wünsche oder sonstiges fürs erste Posting?


 
Du hättest das Bild aber auch direkt uploaden können und nicht mein Post verlinken.


----------



## Boti261980 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Addyschranzer schrieb:


> das ist ja schlecht ich hab ja die cpu verbaut und ich baue net wieder aus^^
> 
> Ich habe noch ma grade 3DMark Vantage auf Windows7 64bit laufen lassen:
> CPU Score 35742 Punkte


 
Ah, sehr schöne Pkt. Zahl, aber lass dich nicht blenden.
Die CPU Punkte werden nicht nur wegen Windows 7 so hoch!

Sondern auch wegen PhysX, welches sich in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung aktiviert bzw. deaktivieren lässt.

Da 3DMark Vantage, Physik nutzt um die CPU zu Testen, werden die Daten dann in der Graka und nicht in der CPU ausgeführt. 

Normaler weiße hat ein Phenom II ~13.000 pkt. ohne PhysX!

Gruss


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hättest das Bild aber auch direkt uploaden können und nicht mein Post verlinken.



Ich Bind bei Gelegenheit mal ein selbst gemachtes Bild ein, bei fremden Bildern bin ich eher vorsichtig, auf deinen Beitrag zu verlinken reicht ja...

By The Way, mal ein recht ordentliches OC Ergebnis:
Fast 4,2GHz Core und fast 3,2GHz NB, vom Monteboy ausm AF


----------



## orca113 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hey,ich habe gerade mit dem 940BE knapp über 15000 Punkte im 3d mark 06 geholt. Grafikkarte ist eine GTX260 XFX Black Edition und das Board ein MSI DKA790GX Pl.

Bin zufrieden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich Bind bei Gelegenheit mal ein selbst gemachtes Bild ein, bei fremden Bildern bin ich eher vorsichtig, auf deinen Beitrag zu verlinken reicht ja...


 
Genau, nur bei eigenen Bildern kann man sicher sein, dass man sie auch super mit Photoshop nachgearbeitet hat. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> By The Way, mal ein recht ordentliches OC Ergebnis:
> Fast 4,2GHz Core und fast 3,2GHz NB, vom Monteboy ausm AF


 
An meiner Northbridge habe ich noch gar nicht rumgespielt, da muss ich noch mal ordentlich testen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau, nur bei eigenen Bildern kann man sicher sein, dass man sie auch super mit Photoshop nachgearbeitet hat.


Nein, geht mir mehr ums Urheberecht...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> An meiner Northbridge habe ich noch gar nicht rumgespielt, da muss ich noch mal ordentlich testen.


Viel Glück dabei!
NB Takt ist ja genauso wichtig wie CPU Takt, mehr oder weniger...
Siehe die P3D Tests, wo der 3GHz mit 2,2GHz NB öfter am 3,5GHz Deneb vorbeiziehen kann.


----------



## riedochs (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Koennte mal einer der PII 940BE besitzer hier versuchen wie weit sich die CPU untervolten laesst? Ich bin am ueberlegen von meinem Xeon E3110 (= E8400) auf den PII zu wecheln.

Mit einer ATI4870 werde ich wohl mit meinem 330W NT nicht weit kommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, geht mir mehr ums Urheberecht...


 
 Gut, wenn du soviel Wert darauf legst, ist das OK. Mir selbst wäre es jetzt egal, ob ein anderer meine Bilder benutzt. Habe sie ja auch nicht extra Markiert, wie andere User.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Viel Glück dabei!
> NB Takt ist ja genauso wichtig wie CPU Takt, mehr oder weniger...
> Siehe die P3D Tests, wo der 3GHz mit 2,2GHz NB öfter am 3,5GHz Deneb vorbeiziehen kann.


 
Jep, werde ich am Wochenende mal ausprobieren.
Derzeit steht der Rechner in der Ecke und wartet auf seinen Einsatz. 
Auch wenn ich nicht der Hardcore Overclocker bin, interessiert es mich einfach, wo der 940 BE den Hahn zu macht.
Allerdings beschränge ich mich dabei auf Luftkühlung.
Ein Dauerzustand wird das nicht werden, der Phenom II soll bei mir eigentlich im Standardtakt laufen.


----------



## Addyschranzer (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ich glaube ich bin mit normal takte am ende 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyperhorn (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Wie angekündigt meine aktuellen Ergebnisse in Bildern.

Das sind die verbesserten Resultate, die gleich bei hwbot hochgeladen werden:
Super Pi 1M/ 3794 MHz: 18,406s
Pifast/ 3766 MHz: 29,22s
Wprime 32M/ 3752 MHz: 9,89s
Wprime 1024M/ 3654 MHz: 320,455s

Ältere Ergebnisse:
Super Pi 32M/ 3710 MHz: 19m 06,579s
Validation @ 3990,15 MHz

@RuneDRS: Ich weiß leider nicht, aus welcher Woche der X4 920 stammt.


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hast du deinen schon verbaut?

welche überraschung: mein Phenom ist da..schon wieder aus der KW50/08


----------



## Boti261980 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Addyschranzer schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich bin mit normal takte am ende


 
Hast die Graka auch übertaktet, wenn nein kannst noch ein paar Punkte raus holen beim CPU score...lol


----------



## Addyschranzer (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Das bringt auch nicht gerade die großen Punkte bei einer 8800GTS. Letzte CPU Einstellung: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=490499


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> welche überraschung: mein Phenom ist da..schon wieder aus der KW50/08



Das ist ja schon mal schwer ätzend. 
Aber ein Umtauschgrund ist das wohl nicht.


----------



## u22 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hier mal ein kurzer Test von SPI 1M.


----------



## orca113 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Hast du deinen schon verbaut?
> 
> welche überraschung: mein Phenom ist da..schon wieder aus der KW50/08


 

Weg damit!!!!! Geld zurück. Sag du hast sich derart geärgert und man könne sich gar nicht vorstellen was du mitmachen musstest.... dann kauf einen bei einem Händler wo viele gekauft wurden. Da kannst du sicher sein das sie die ersten abverkauft haben.


----------



## u22 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

so schlecht gehen die doch net

meiner ist ein 0850 DPBW


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



u22 schrieb:


> so schlecht gehen die doch net
> 
> meiner ist ein 0850 DPBW


 
Dafür brauchst du aber auch über 1,5 Volt Spannung, um auf 4GHz zu kommen, ich nicht.


----------



## u22 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

was hast du den für ein Batch?

morgen müsste mein anderer 940BE kommen, mal schauen was da drauf steht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



u22 schrieb:


> was hast du den für ein Batch?
> 
> morgen müsste mein anderer 940BE kommen, mal schauen was da drauf steht.


 
Hier, kannst du selbst nachlesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Oh je,jetzt ist mein neuer Phenom gekommen,dieser ist nun aus der 48sten Kalenderwoche.... ach du ******** und jetzt????


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



orca26 schrieb:


> Oh je,jetzt ist mein neuer Phenom gekommen,dieser ist nun aus der 48sten Kalenderwoche.... ach du ******** und jetzt????


 
Das ist ja richtig grausam.
Einfach umtauschen. 
Vielleicht klappt es ja.


----------



## u22 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Habe heute auch einen 0851APMW bekommen.


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



u22 schrieb:


> Habe heute auch einen 0851APMW bekommen.



Wo hast du den denn bestellt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Wo hast du den denn bestellt?


 
Er war im Laden und hat die Regal durchsucht, bis er einen von der 51. Woche gefunden hat.


----------



## u22 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ne bei Mix-Computer bestellt


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



u22 schrieb:


> Ne bei Mix-Computer bestellt



Aso, ich immer noch nich wo ich bestelle entweder bei MF oder HOH bei HOH hab ich irgendwie mehr vertrauen das ich eine after 50KW bekomme.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Mein Phenom II ist von hoh.


----------



## goliath (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hi,

ich habe unter diesem Link mal im OC-Forum einen Thread erstellt, wo wir die OC-Ergebnisse der Phenoms II mal übersichtlich zusammen tragen können.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...6-amd-phenom-ii-oc-ergebnisse.html#post511574

Gerade im Hinblick auf die Produktionswoche denke ich, ist das sehr interessant.

Ich hoffe auf ein reges Mitmachen. Danke !

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



goliath schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe unter diesem Link mal im OC-Forum einen Thread erstellt, wo wir die OC-Ergebnisse der Phenoms II mal übersichtlich zusammen tragen können.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...6-amd-phenom-ii-oc-ergebnisse.html#post511574
> ...


 
Habe mich da gleich mal reingeworfen, 
da mein 940 BE echt eine Höllenmaschine ist.


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mein Phenom II ist von hoh.



Dann wirs wohl HOH,dann komme ich auf einen gesamt Preis von ca.275,-inkl.neuen Kühler und versand.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Dann wirs wohl HOH,dann komme ich auf einen gesamt Preis von ca.275,-inkl.neuen Kühler und versand.


 
Ist doch super, für den Preis bekommt man heutzutage kein anständiges 1366 Mainboard.


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist doch super, für den Preis bekommt man heutzutage kein anständiges 1366 Mainboard.



Find ich auch!


----------



## goliath (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Habe mich da gleich mal reingeworfen,
> da mein 940 BE echt eine Höllenmaschine ist.



Hi, ja besten Dank fürs eintragen 

Ich hab mal eine Frage zu deinem Post in dem OC-Thread:
Wie kann man den Bus Takt denn verändern ???
(Du hast dann 4.0GHZ wie genau erreicht ?)

Sorry kenn das OCen bisher nur über Multi


----------



## goliath (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Dann wirs wohl HOH,dann komme ich auf einen gesamt Preis von ca.275,-inkl.neuen Kühler und versand.



Ich werde meinen wohl bei Mindfactory im MidnightShopping holen, dann kostet der aktuell nur 207,81 Euro und dann ohne Versandkosten 

Ich hoffe nur dann ist der auch von KW 51 oder später...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



goliath schrieb:


> Hi, ja besten Dank fürs eintragen
> 
> Ich hab mal eine Frage zu deinem Post in dem OC-Thread:
> Wie kann man den Bus Takt denn verändern ???
> ...


 
Du kannst doch den BUS Takt (Standard 200MHz) verändern, genauso wie den Multi, ist kein Problem.
Das mit dem NB Takt muss ich aber noch mal testen. 
Stefan ist der Meinung, dass das was bringen kann.

Multi mal Bustakt ergibt die Taktfrequenz.
Multi 15, Bustakt 266MHz ergibt 3990MHz. 
Da geht noch mehr, ich schätze mal, dass mit dem Clockner auf 4,2 oder sogar 4,4 drinne sind, danach wirds aber kriminell warm unter der Mütze. 
Bei 4GHz schon schlappe 48° im Idle. Beim Prime 57°.


----------



## Potman (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da geht noch mehr, ich schätze mal, dass mit dem Clockner auf 4,2 oder sogar 4,4 drinne sind, danach wirds aber kriminell warm unter der Mütze.
> Bei 4GHz schon schlappe 48° im Idle. Beim Prime 57°.



!!!! will au nen Deneb! Hoffentlich kommt der 945er oder der 950er als BE. Dann werd ich wahrscheinlich nur schwer widerstehen können . Aber aufjedenfall ein AM3 Phenom.


----------



## goliath (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst doch den BUS Takt (Standard 200MHz) verändern, genauso wie den Multi, ist kein Problem.
> Das mit dem NB Takt muss ich aber noch mal testen.
> Stefan ist der Meinung, dass das was bringen kann.
> 
> ...



Hi, aber werden denn wenn man den Bustakt erhöht nicht auch andere Komponenten mit übertaktet ??? RAM oder sowas ???


----------



## Potman (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Wenn man den Referenztakt erhöht wird der RAM Takt, HT Takt, und NB Takt mit erhöht. Da muss man dann entsprechend den Multiplikator/Teiler korrigieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Potman schrieb:


> Wenn man den Referenztakt erhöht wird der RAM Takt, HT Takt, und NB Takt mit erhöht. Da muss man dann entsprechend den Multiplikator/Teiler korrigieren.


 
So siehts aus, deswegen war bei mir auch recht schnell Schluss, weil die RAMs nicht mehr konnten.
Aber immerhin weiß ich, dass da noch Potential ist.


----------



## Potman (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So siehts aus, deswegen war bei mir auch recht schnell Schluss, weil die RAMs nicht mehr konnten.



konntest nicht den RAM Teiler "entschärfen" ? Ich hab bei meinem Board das Problem wenn ich den Ram Teiler von "DDR800" auf "DDR667" oder auf "DDR533" senke bootet das System nicht mehr. Nur mit der Einstellung auf "DDR400" bootet das System aber dann is der RAM viel zu niedrig getaktet. Also wenn ich mit dem Ref.Takt Übertakte dann macht mir nach 250Mhz Ref.Takt der RAM nen Strich durch die Rechnung..


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Das war auch bei mir das Problem, irgendwie geht der RAM nicht so, wie er hätte gehen können (oder sollte).
Deshalb, wenn ich mehr will, werde ich mir wohl anderen Speicher kaufen müssen.


----------



## Potman (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ich habe bei meinem M3A32-MVP Deluxe schonmal den RAM getauscht. Hab den OCZ von meinem Zweitrechner reigehauen. Aber damit hatte ich das selbe Problem.  Komisch... mein µATX MSI Board hat keine Probleme mit dem RAM Teiler, da kann ich den verstellen und das System bootet noch. 

anyway
Freu ich mich schon drauf nen Phenom II  mit meiner Wasserkühlung zu übertakten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Interessiert mich auch, wie er dann bei dir unter Wasser läuft.


----------



## Robär (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Potman schrieb:


> !!!! will au nen Deneb! Hoffentlich kommt der 945er oder der 950er als BE. Dann werd ich wahrscheinlich nur schwer widerstehen können . Aber aufjedenfall ein AM3 Phenom.



Jup nen schicker AM3 945 BE wäre echt ne verdammt schicke Sache, dann wird hier wieder umgebaut und die Bencher/Prime Uniform übergeworfen 

Bin dann echt mal gespannt wie die Dinger unter Wasser werkeln, also 4GHz müssen dann definitiv drin sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Robär schrieb:


> Jup nen schicker AM3 945 BE wäre echt ne verdammt schicke Sache, dann wird hier wieder umgebaut und die Bencher/Prime Uniform übergeworfen
> 
> Bin dann echt mal gespannt wie die Dinger unter Wasser werkeln, also 4GHz müssen dann definitiv drin sein.


 
Aha, die Sternenflottenbencheruniform ist also schon gebügelt und einsatzbereit?


----------



## Robär (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Jup fehlt "nur noch" CPU und nen Board was mir gefällt


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Mal sehen, welche AM3 Boards DFI rausbringen wird.


----------



## Robär (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich auf DDR3 umsteigen soll. Werd mal heute testen ob meine G.Skill die 1200 mitmachen, wenn ja dann werd ich nicht auf DDR3 umsteigen. Denk dann wird es nen Asus CIIF + Wakü.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Das Asus CIIF war auch in meiner Liste, habe mich aber trotzdem dagegen entschieden, da es mir einfach zu teuer war im Vergleich zum M3A79-T Deluxe.
Wenn Multi GPU, dann eh nur mit einer GTX295 oder 4870 X².


----------



## Potman (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Bevor nicht die neue 8er Chipsatzgeneration von AMD kommt, würd ich nicht auf Am3 Bretter umsteigen. 

Was meint ihr eigentlich welcher neue Phenom II als Black Edition erscheinen wird?
Der 945er, der 950er oder keiner von beiden?


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Wenn dann eher der 950er, war ja beim B2 Phenom ja auch so, da gabs 'nen 9600BE, beim B3 gabs nur 9850 und 9950 als Black.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Potman schrieb:


> Bevor nicht die neue 8er Chipsatzgeneration von AMD kommt würd ich nicht auf Am3 Bretter umsteigen.


 
Ist ein Argument, aber die aktuellen Chipsätze sind ja nicht schlecht.
Habe aber keine Ahnung, wann 880G/SB800 rauskommen.



Potman schrieb:


> Was meint ihr eigentlich welcher neue Phenom II als Black Edition erscheinen wird?
> Der 945er, der 950er oder keiner von beiden?


 
Ich hoffe mal, dass es beide als Black Edition geben wird.


----------



## u22 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

kennt einer nen guten Wasserkühler der mit dem Phenom II gut klar kommt?


----------



## Robär (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Schau dir mal diese an:

Alphacool NexXxoS XP Bold Highflow X2

Enzotech Water Block SCW-1 Rev.A Sapphire


----------



## Potman (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Oder den hier: 

EK-Water-Blocks-EK-Supreme-Acetal

mit Plexiglas:

EK-Water-Blocks-EK-Supreme-Plexi


----------



## orca113 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Sagt mal ist das normal das ich wenn ich den Takt des 940BE via Multi auf über 3,0Ghz also z.b. 3,2Ghz erhöhe und sonst alles default lasse(also Voltages und Teiler u.s.w.) der Rechner zuerst mal startet auch Stundenlang primestabil läuft dann jedoch nach herunterfahren und wieder einschalten nicht mehr startet(kein Bild mehr und Lüfter drehen voll pulle)? Dann hilft nur noch Cmos Reset....


----------



## siko (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Mein Gigabyte MA790GP-DS4H mit BIOS F3h erkennt meinen Phenom II 940 nur als "AMD Processor model unknown" !

Das F3h ist aber schon das neuste Bios ?!

Was kann ich da tun ?


----------



## orca113 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Was für einen PhII hast du denn? das gleiche problem habe ich gehabt mit einem aus der 48. Kalenderwoche 08` jetzt habe ich wieder den aus der 5osten drin und alles gut.


----------



## Gast3737 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



u22 schrieb:


> kennt einer nen guten Wasserkühler der mit dem Phenom II gut klar kommt?


Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - NexXxoS XP Bold Sockel 754/939/940/ AM2 Alphacool NexXxoS XP Bold Sockel 754/939/940/FX/Opteron/AM2 10026 der geht für den Geldsparfuchs wie mich auch..mit Collabry Liquid nur max 41 Grad unter Prime95


Edit: gibt es schon einen Erfahrungswert bzgl. dem NBTakt bin grade bei 2420 mhz..und 3dm05 ist etappenweise von 17000pt auf 21389 gestiegen(bei 2420 NBTakt..) wie weit könnte man gehen sind 2800 verträglich?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## siko (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



orca26 schrieb:


> Was für einen PhII hast du denn? das gleiche problem habe ich gehabt mit einem aus der 48. Kalenderwoche 08` jetzt habe ich wieder den aus der 5osten drin und alles gut.



******* das weiß ich nicht ! Kann man das irgendwie sehen ohne die CPU ausbauen zu müssen ?!


----------



## u22 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

das siehst du nur auf der CPU, das kann kein Prog, auslesen. Leider schreibts das AMD auch nicht auf die Verpackung drauf, bei Intel ist das so.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



siko schrieb:


> Mein Gigabyte MA790GP-DS4H mit BIOS F3h erkennt meinen Phenom II 940 nur als "AMD Processor model unknown" !
> Das F3h ist aber schon das neuste Bios ?!
> Was kann ich da tun ?


Bios Date 2009/01/13 (13.1.09)??
Oder 2008/12/23??


----------



## Potman (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hat eigentlich schon jemand nen Deneb unter Wasser laufen?? Mich würde mal interessieren ob man dann beim OCn Richtung 5Ghz Marke kommt. Oder schafft man das selbst mit ner Wakü nicht?


----------



## Gast3737 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

meine Erfahrung unter Wasser= Lukü


----------



## Robär (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Edit: gibt es schon einen Erfahrungswert bzgl. dem NBTakt bin grade bei 2420 mhz..und 3dm05 ist etappenweise von 17000pt auf 21389 gestiegen(bei 2420 NBTakt..) wie weit könnte man gehen sind 2800 verträglich?



Wenn sich die Spannungen im Rahmen bewegen hol raus was geht 

Ist ja im Prinzip ne Art FSB und da ist es ja auch Banane, solange die Spannungen im Rahmen sind und es stabil ist.


----------



## Gast3737 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

dieser FSB ist interm im CPU wenn du den zerlegst ist es Schluß mit cpu...aber gibt es nun schon Erfahrungen dies bzgl?


----------



## Uziflator (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hab ne News wo ein Am2+ baord DDR2 und auch DDR 3 unterstützen soll Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User is nur aus P3D von daher.


----------



## Hyperhorn (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

@siko: Ab F3m sollte es keine Probleme mit der Erkennung geben. Wie Stefan_Payne schon angedeutet hat brauchst du das neueste F3-BIOS von der Webseite: GIGABYTE - Support&Download - Motherboard - BIOS - GA-MA790GP-DS4H (rev. 1.0)
@RuneDRS: Die Retail-CPUs sollten 2.800 MHz mitmachen, allerdings bringt dir das jetzt auch nicht viel. Testen musst du es dennoch.  Leistungssteigerungen konnte ich wie gesagt in den hwbot-Benchmarks* nicht ausmachen, bei Spielen und Speicherbenchmarks/ Packprogrammen hilft es aber - reiner CPU-Takt bringt im Schnitt dennoch mehr.

*Vielleicht bringts noch was in SPi 32M, das habe ich noch nicht mit verschiedenen NB-Multis getestet.


----------



## orca113 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Habe das eben schon mal gefragt: Kann es angehen wenn ich den Takt des 940BE via Multi auf über 3,0Ghz also z.b. 3,2Ghz erhöhe und sonst alles default lasse(also Voltages und Teiler u.s.w.) der Rechner zuerst mal startet auch Stundenlang primestabil läuft dann jedoch nach herunterfahren und wieder einschalten nicht mehr startet(kein Bild mehr und Lüfter drehen voll pulle)? Dann hilft nur noch Cmos Reset.... 

Es kann ja nicht der Sinn der BE sein,via Multi anheben nur 200Mhz hoch zu kommen nur um dann doch wieder alle möglichen Parameter anpassen zu müssen. Meinen vorheriger 7750BE bekam man auch locker auf 3,3Ghz von originalen 2,7Ghz.Ok,da habe ich dann die Spannung anhehen müssen.


----------



## Falcon (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...thread-msi-dka790gx-dka790gx-platinum-vid.jpg



Ist das schon das AMD Overdrive 3? Wo hast Du das her?


----------



## orca113 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Also ich muß meine Beschwerde an der 940er BE zurücknehmen. Nachdem ich das Bios Update 1.5 gemacht habe kann ich via Multi erhöhen den Takt auf 3400Mhz setzen. Es läuft Primestabil und ohne Probleme. Im laufe der Woche werde ich noch höher gehen. merke hier mal an das ich für die jetzigen 3400Mhz nicht mal ansatzweise die Spannung anheben musste.


----------



## Gast3737 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Falcon schrieb:


> Ist das schon das AMD Overdrive 3? Wo hast Du das her?


http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspxhttp://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_overdrive.aspx?p=1 dort bekommst du es..


----------



## Falcon (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Drivers & Tools | GAME.AMD.COM dort bekommst du es..



Ähh, da gibt's ja genau nur die Version 2.1.5!?


----------



## The-GeForce (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hallo,

da dieser Sammelthread doch schon sehr lange geworden ist, hatte ich leider nicht die Zeit alles zu lesen. Aber ich möchte eine Frage zum kommenden AM3 Phenom Propus loswerden:

Wird dem seine EE Version einen Lv3 Cache haben, oder nicht?
Den ich habe auf PCGH eine Folie gefunden, die sagt, der Propus hätte in der Normalversion garkeinen Lv3 Cache, aber dafür in der EE Version 2 MB Lv3 Cache bei einem Maximaltakt von 2,6 GHz und 65Watt Verbrauch.

Kommende AMD-Quadcores im Überblick - AMD, Quadcore, Phenom, Deneb, Propus,

Und mal die generelle Frage:
Ich möchte mir bald einen möglichst stromsparenden Rechner zusammenbauen an dem viel gearbeitet wird aber auch mal die ein oder andere heftige Onlineschlacht stattfinden wird.

Wie wichtig ist der Lv3 Cache bei diesen CPUs? Ich weiß nicht ob man das vergleichen kann, aber mein jetziger PC hat immerhin 6 MB Lv3 Cache (Intel E8400). Und nach meiner Erfahrung ist der Cache bei den Intel-CPUs doch sehr wichtig. Da erscheinen mir 512Kb pro Kern bei AMD nicht sehr viel zu sein, wenn danach kein Lv3 Cache mehr kommt.
Stimmt das so? Kann man nur anhand des Cache etwas über die Spieleleistung dieser CPU sagen?

Den für mich stellt sich dann die Frage: Quad-Core ohne Lv3 Cache oder Triple Core mit Lv3 Cache.

Ist jetzt ein bischen viel geworden und vielleicht auch ein bischen durcheinander, aber ich hoffe dennoch, dass jemand ein paar Antworten für mich hat.



EDIT:
Es hat sich beim weiteren stöbern gerade noch eine weitere Frage aufgeworfen:

Ich habe eine weitere Folie gefunden, in der so ziemlich alle CPUs zu finden sind. Triple Cores, Quads etc.
Bei TDP steht bei allen Quad und Triple Cores immer die 95Watt.
Trifft das tatsächlich zu? Oder ist im Realen davon auszugehen, dass eine CPU mit einem Kern weniger auch weniger Strom verbraucht?

Und was mich noch mehr Interessiert: Ist es anzunehmen, dass ein Quadcore der nurnoch 4MB Lv3 Cache hat weniger verbraucht als 6MB?

Diese Fragen scheinen vll. dem einen oder anderen banal erscheinen, aber da ich kein Experte für sowas bin, frage ich lieber nach. Ich hoffe es gibt Leute, die es besser wissen als ich.


----------



## Potman (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Die TDP von CPUs wird dafür verwendet die benötigte Kühlleistung zuberechnen. Die 95Watt TDP bedeuten nicht das die CPU auch 95Watt verbraucht. Der Phenom II X4 940 hat zb. eine TDP von 125Watt und zieht in der Praxis vllt 80Watt aus der Steckdose.

Und der E8400 hat keinen L3 Cache! Die 6MB sind der L2 Cache. Der L3 Cache wurde bei Intel erst mit den Core i7 CPUs eingeführt.

Zu den Caches: Jeder Kern der CPU hat einen L1 und L2 Cache. Der L3 Cache wird von allen Kernen der CPU gemeinsam benutzt. Intel CPUs haben nen inklusiven Cache und AMD CPUs einen exklusiven, d.h. Alles was bei Intel CPUs im L1 cache steht, steht auch in L2 und ggf. im L3. Bei AMD ist jeder Cache seperat, alles was im L1 steht und in den L2 soll, muss dorthin geschrieben werden.  

Ich würde zu einer CPU mit L3 Cache raten! Da dieser ein wesentlicher Bestandteil der neuen Architekturen ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da dieser Sammelthread doch schon sehr lange geworden ist, hatte ich leider nicht die Zeit alles zu lesen. Aber ich möchte eine Frage zum kommenden AM3 Phenom Propus loswerden:
> 
> Wird dem seine EE Version einen Lv3 Cache haben, oder nicht?


Nein, da der Propus keinen L3 hat, das ist den Phenoms vorenthalten.
Ensprechend wird diese CPU als Athlon x4 angeboten.



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Denn ich habe auf PCGH eine Folie gefunden, die sagt, der Propus hätte in der Normalversion garkeinen Lv3 Cache, aber dafür in der EE Version 2 MB Lv3 Cache bei einem Maximaltakt von 2,6 GHz und 65Watt Verbrauch.


Dürfte wohl ein Irrtum sein.




The-GeForce schrieb:


> Wie wichtig ist der Lv3 Cache bei diesen CPUs? Ich weiß nicht ob man das vergleichen kann, aber mein jetziger PC hat immerhin 6 MB Lv3 Cache (Intel E8400).


1. das kann niemand genau sagen.
Es ist sogar möglich, das die CPU ohne L3 Cache in gewissen Situationen schneller sein könnte als die mit L3 Cache.
Hier bleibt dir nix anderes übrig als abzuwarten bis es Benchmarks von der CPU gibt.
2. Nein, der hat 6MiB L2 Cache, nicht L3!



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Und nach meiner Erfahrung ist der Cache bei den Intel-CPUs doch sehr wichtig. Da erscheinen mir 512Kb pro Kern bei AMD nicht sehr viel zu sein, wenn danach kein Lv3 Cache mehr kommt.


Naja, die AMDs haben ja 640k Cache pro Kern, der auch recht schnell ist (128k L1 + 512k L2), der L3 Cache ist (leider) aber nicht besonders schnell...



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Stimmt das so? Kann man nur anhand des Cache etwas über die Spieleleistung dieser CPU sagen?


Nein, nicht aufgrund der Größe!
Denn wie schnell der ist, ist auch nicht so ganz unwichtig und auch der Grund warum es mehrstufige Caches gibt.
Generell kann man sagen, das man kleinere Caches schneller hin bekommt.


The-GeForce schrieb:


> Den für mich stellt sich dann die Frage: Quad-Core ohne Lv3 Cache oder Triple Core mit Lv3 Cache.


Darauf kann dir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt niemand eine Auskunft erteilen, da es bisher keine Benches zum Propus gibt, zumindest sind mir keine bekannt...



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Ich habe eine weitere Folie gefunden, in der so ziemlich alle CPUs zu finden sind. Triple Cores, Quads etc.
> Bei TDP steht bei allen Quad und Triple Cores immer die 95Watt.
> Trifft das tatsächlich zu? Oder ist im Realen davon auszugehen, dass eine CPU mit einem Kern weniger auch weniger Strom verbraucht?


Nein, es wird wohl e Modelle geben, nur weiß bisher noch niemand wann genau das sein wird und in welche TDP die rutschen.
Die kleineren Quads dürften hier (bis etwa 2,5GHz) in die 65W TDP Klasse reinzubekommen sein.
Von den Propus scheinen gar 45W TDP Versionen geplant zu sein.

Die TDP bei AMD bedeutet auch nur, das die Spannungsregler des Boards diese Leistung bereitstellen müssen und der Kühler diese Leistung abführen können muss.
Die CPU selbst wird aber weit darunter bleiben.
(anders bei Intel, wo 130W TDP auch mal 150W realer Verbrauch bedeuten können)


The-GeForce schrieb:


> Und was mich noch mehr Interessiert: Ist es anzunehmen, dass ein Quadcore der nurnoch 4MB Lv3 Cache hat weniger verbraucht als 6MB?


Etwas, aber nicht sehr viel, da beidesmal ein Deneb Kern verwendet wird.
Beide haben also physikalisch 6MiB, nur sind beim einen nur 4MiB L3 aktiv.



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Diese Fragen scheinen vll. dem einen oder anderen banal erscheinen, aber da ich kein Experte für sowas bin, frage ich lieber nach. Ich hoffe es gibt Leute, die es besser wissen als ich.


Kein Problem ^_^

Ich werd dann auch mal die Codenamen der Kerne und als was sie verkauft werden werden hinzufügen.


----------



## Hyperhorn (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Was die Latenzen des L3-Caches betrifft: Hier kommt der Phenom II auf 55-57 Zyklen - je nach Test. (Zum Vergleich: 41-49 Zyklen sind es beim i7, allerdings mit inklusiver Cache-Hierarchie)
Erste und zweite Cache-Stufe kommen auf 3 und 15 Zyklen (i7: 4/10)

Die Zahlen sind allerdings nicht absolut zu sehen und lassen sich mit mehr NB/Uncore-Takt deutlich verkürzen.


----------



## Gast3737 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

au ja speziell beim L3 merkt man bei 3dm deutliche Punkte Anstiege! Beispiel bei mir für 3dm05 bin von 17000 3dm auf 21000 3dm mit höheren NB Takt und kleinerer Erhöhung des Normaltakt angestiegen!


----------



## The-GeForce (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Zunächstmal:
Danke für die kompetente Antwort. Und ich hatte mich bei meinem jetzigen E8400 verschrieben. Ich meinte natürlich, dass der Lv2 Cache hat.

Ich denke mal, dass ich mich nun auf die Triple Cores mit Deneb Kern freuen werde.
Mal davon ausgehend, dass die Benchmarks kein total anderes Bild liefern, gehe ich davon aus, dass ein Triple Core für meine Bedürfnisse eine super Lösung werden wird.
Stromverbrauch lässt sich durch drehen an der Takt und Spannungsschraube bestimmt noch weiter in den Keller fahren und Lv3 Cache ist auch an Board, damit bin ich sicherlich gut bedient. Die 45nm Fertigung sollte den Rest beitragen.
Außer die Quadcores bringen mit 4MB Cache bringen mehr Leistung bei kleinerem Preis. Dann wären auch die für mich interessant.

Ist zwar ein bischen in die Glaskugel geschaut, aber ich denke, dass es so kommen wird.
Würde mich irgendwie freuen, mal wieder einen AMD Prozessor im Rechner zu haben.


----------



## Hyperhorn (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

*Wie ihr vielleicht bemerkt habt, wurde der Sammelthread gerade angepinnt.* Stefan wird versuchen, den Thread aktuell zu halten. Dankeschön!
Im Umkehrschluss solltet ihr bei womöglich auftretenden Fragen erstmal versuchen, im Thread eine Antwort zu finden und keinen neuen eröffnen. Vielleicht steht die Lösung sogar schon hier drin. 
--> Das ist der Vorteil eines guten Sammelthreads gegenüber einem Haufen einzelner Threads.  (Ich ahne allerdings, dass der Hinweis bei denen, die ihn gerade hier lesen, von Haus aus überflüssig ist )


----------



## Falcon (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Brav @anpinnen 

Doof @Konzept vom Sammelthread: 
- Schlecht durchsuchbar
- Unübersichtlich
- Ständig wiederholende Fragen
- User haben keine Lust mehrere Dutzend Seiten zu durchforsten


----------



## Hyperhorn (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Es steht und fällt alles mit einem Pflege des Threadsanfangs: Dort sollten idealerweise häufig gestellte Fragen schon beantwortet werden. Erfahrungsgemäß scheitert es allerdings schon an der Stelle beim ein oder anderen Forennutzer. Da liegt es aber an der Mentalität, die sinngemäß so oder ähnlich aussieht: "Lieber suchen mir fünf helfende Deppen ohne Privatleben und unendlich viel Freizeit eine Info heraus, als das ich auch nur ein paar Absätze lesen oder gar eine Suchmaschine benutzen muss." 
Natürlich ist es utopisch zu denken, dass ein Sammelthread alle Probleme löst; bisher hat sich das aber ganz gut entwickelt und die Ausgangsbasis ist solide.
Es gibt auch noch einiges zu optimieren, weshalb ich mich mit Stefan bei Gelegenheit auch mal kurzschließen werde. Falls jemand eine geniale Idee hat, dann kann er sie uns ja jetzt schon einmal mitteilen.


----------



## der Türke (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Kommt auch eine Version raus wo es DDRRAM 2 unterstüzt?


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Die CPUs werden alle auch DDR-2 SDRAM unterstützen.


----------



## der Türke (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die CPUs werden alle auch DDR-2 SDRAM unterstützen.




Ne ich mein ein Board das AM3 und ddrram 2 unterstützt


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Siehe erstes Posting, habs gerad geaddet!
Außerdem ist das der falsche Thread zu den Fragen, zu AM3 Boards gibts http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...melthread-am3-boards-fuer-den-phenom-2-a.html

*Version 0.7.0 ist online, gab einige Updates*


----------



## der Türke (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Siehe erstes Posting, habs gerad geaddet!
> Außerdem ist das der falsche Thread zu den Fragen, zu AM3 Boards gibts http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...melthread-am3-boards-fuer-den-phenom-2-a.html
> 
> *Version 0.7.0 ist online, gab einige Updates*




ahhhhh
hmmm..........

wiso ist es falsch Thead zu den fragen zu AM3 Boards?


----------



## GoZoU (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Erfahrungsgemäß scheitert es allerdings schon an der Stelle beim ein oder anderen Forennutzer. Da liegt es aber an der Mentalität, die sinngemäß so oder ähnlich aussieht: "Lieber suchen mir fünf helfende Deppen ohne Privatleben und unendlich viel Freizeit eine Info heraus, als das ich auch nur ein paar Absätze lesen oder gar eine Suchmaschine benutzen muss."



Ich glaub es hackt, Hyperhorn hat es doch oben erklärt und Stefan hat den Thread sogar verlinkt. Stell deine Fragen bitte dort!

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## goliath (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Falcon schrieb:


> Brav @anpinnen
> 
> Doof @Konzept vom Sammelthread:
> - Schlecht durchsuchbar
> ...



Nabend !

Deswegen habe ich hier auch einen Thread NUR für OC-Ergebnisse eröffnet.
Dann sind die Infos auch sortierter und informativer 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...6-amd-phenom-ii-oc-ergebnisse.html#post511574


----------



## goliath (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hi,

also mein Phenom II 940er ist seit heute nachmittag von Mindfactory unterwegs in meine Arme 

Ich bin echt gespannt wie die CPU abgeht ?!

PS: Hoffe nur, dass ich die Produktionswoche KW5108 oder höher erwische


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



der Türke schrieb:


> wiso ist es falsch Thead zu den fragen zu AM3 Boards?


Weil es einen seperaten Sammelthread zu AM3 Boards gibt, in der alles über AM3 Boards besprochen werden sollte.
Da siehst du dann auch, was für AM3 Boards bisher bekannt sind, siehe meine Signatur.

Ganz ab davon könnt ich 'nen Posting im AM3 Thread brauchen, da ich ein paar Dinge geändert/hinzugefügt hab ^_^


----------



## der Türke (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ahh danke Stefan du bist meine erste Hilfe am PC wenn ich nicht mehr weiter Weiss 

wäre mal schön wenn du Mod wärst


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



der Türke schrieb:


> wäre mal schön wenn du Mod wärst


 
Ist leider kein Wunschkonzert. 

Sagt mal, Leute, kommen denn nun im Februar die ersten AM3 Boards raus und dann auch neue Phenom II?


----------



## der Türke (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist leider kein Wunschkonzert.
> 
> Sagt mal, Leute, kommen denn nun im Februar die ersten AM3 Boards raus und dann auch neue Phenom II?




Ja leida ich mag Gouzu nicht besonderes

AM3??

Laut meine Info kommt AM3 erst April raus


----------



## Uziflator (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist leider kein Wunschkonzert.
> 
> Sagt mal, Leute, kommen denn nun im Februar die ersten AM3 Boards raus und dann auch neue Phenom II?



So weit ich weiß 9.Februar!


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



der Türke schrieb:


> Ja leida ich mag Gouzu nicht besonderes


 
GoZoU ist ein super Moderator. Er gesteht einen Feher ein, wenn er einen gemacht hat und korrigiert dann sofort.
Dazu gehört viel Rückgrat.
Respekt. 

Kann also nicht nachvollziehen, warum du ihn nicht magst. 



der Türke schrieb:


> AM3??
> 
> Laut meine Info kommt AM3 erst April raus


 
Links hast du aber keine, oder?


----------



## der Türke (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> GoZoU ist ein super Moderator. Er gesteht einen Feher ein, wenn er einen gemacht hat und korrigiert dann sofort.
> Dazu gehört viel Rückgrat.
> Respekt.
> 
> ...




Leider 
hab ich grad keine lust zu suchen xD
aber ehm............

ich besorg ihn dir morgen 
er hat viel rückgrat?

hmm.........er hat mein Bruder rausgekickt xD was ich auch irre komisch fand weil wir ja die selben Ip nummern haben xD


----------



## Uziflator (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



der Türke schrieb:


> Leider
> hab ich grad keine lust zu suchen xD
> aber ehm............
> 
> ...


Wer war den dein Bruder?
Die lassen auch mit sich reden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



der Türke schrieb:


> Laut meine Info kommt AM3 erst April raus


hier gibts schon 2, kann also nicht mehr lang dauern


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> hier gibts schon 2, kann also nicht mehr lang dauern


 
Die beiden kenne ich schon, aber danke, Stefan.


----------



## der Türke (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

EL hune


----------



## Uziflator (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



der Türke schrieb:


> EL hune



Wat fürn Ei?


----------



## der Türke (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Wat fürn Ei?



Das soll wie heissen wie Der Hunne haha der tuppes


----------



## Potman (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Was mich eher interessieren würde ist wann kommen die neuen "Topmodelle"? Also der 945 oder der 950. Ich glaub die neuen Phenom II 8xx, 910 und 925 sollen im Februar kommen aber über 945 und 950 gabs noch keine eventuellen Releasedates. 

Doch genau auf die warte ich


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Musst mal auf Schottenland gehen und AM3 eingeben, da sind die x3 und kastrierten X4 schon gelistet, der 950 aber noch nicht.
Ebenso sind alle Boards gelistet, die ich auch gelistet hab.


----------



## Potman (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Danke dir. 
Ich hab mal reingeschaut, der 950er is auch gelistet! aber leider keine Releasedates.  
Bei Schottenland.de is der 945 als Black Edition gelistet und der 950 nicht. Wenn ich dem glauben schenken darf, werde ich mir dann wohl den 945er zulegen


----------



## Robär (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ich glaub der 945 soll aber erst im April erscheinen.


----------



## Potman (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Robär schrieb:


> Ich glaub der 945 soll aber erst im April erscheinen.



Naja bis April is zwar noch ein wenig hin. Aber damit kann ich leben  Hoffentlich gehen die Am3 CPUs besser im OC... Weil so begeistert war ich jetzt von den Am2+ Denebs nicht. 
Ich würde nen 945er schon gerne stabil auf 4-4,5GHz kriegen...(mit WaKü) *träum*


----------



## goliath (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hi,

mein Phenom II 940er ist gerade von Mindfactory gekommen...

Er ist von KW 0850 !


Ist das jetzt schon die "bessere" Produktionswoche oder die KW 51 ????

Was würdet Ihr machen ? Testen und dann evtl. zurückschicken (ist das überhaupt erlaubt ?) ODER direkt zurückschicken ????

PLZ Help


----------



## Lee (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Die KW 51 soll besser sein...


----------



## Potman (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



goliath schrieb:


> Was würdet Ihr machen ? Testen und dann evtl. zurückschicken (ist das überhaupt erlaubt ?) ODER direkt zurückschicken ????
> 
> PLZ Help



Du hast ja ein 2 Wöchiges Rückgaberecht ohne Angabe von Gründen. Ich weiß jetzt bloß nicht ob die Ware auch geöffnet sein darf aber ich denke schon.


----------



## goliath (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

So habe den Phenom II 940 mal verbaut, lecker Ding 

Bin grad dabei zu OCen, aber mein Speicher macht noch Schwierigkeiten, habe ihn jetzt auf DDR 1066 gestellt, aber in Prime kamen immer Fehler.

Hab nun den Speicher auf 2,1V gestellt, mal gucken obs jetzt funzt.

PS: Mein Cool´n Quiet funktioniert irgendwie nicht, ich vermute weil ich RMClock installiert habe...

Nur leider kann ich es nicht deinstallieren, weder im Programme noch über das Start Menü finde ich einen Eintrag dafür  echt Toll.....
Edit: Habs gefunden, jetzt läuft C´nQ zumindest schonmal

Hat jmd ne Idee ???


----------



## Uziflator (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Meiner is auch nur aus der 50KW


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Gibts überhaupt welche aus der 52. Woche?


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



goliath schrieb:


> PS: Mein Cool´n Quiet funktioniert irgendwie nicht, ich vermute weil ich RMClock installiert habe...


Schau mal nach dem Programm K10stat.

Das werd ich gleich mal im 3. Posting einfügen.


----------



## errat1c (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gibts überhaupt welche aus der 52. Woche?



Da is doch Weihnachten, wer arbeitet da schon


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



errat1c schrieb:


> Da is doch Weihnachten, wer arbeitet da schon


 
Ich habe da gearbeitet.


----------



## goliath (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Mmmhhhhhh, ich habe gerade mal Prime bei Standardtakt 3,0 GHZ laufen lassen.

Da hatte ich schon eine Temp von 60C nach 4 Min, habe dann abgebrochen weil es mir zu heiss wurde.

Boah wie kann dass denn ??? Habe doch nen vernünftigen CPU Kühler (Noctua NHU-12P) dran...

Habt ihr ne Idee woran das liegt ????
Habe 2 Gehäuse Lüfter laufen, also daran kanns eigentlich auch nicht liegen...

EDIT:
Ok mit offenem Case gehen die Temps runter auf ca 53C
Muss also die Gehäuselüfter wohl höher regeln...

ABER habt ihr auch so hohe Temps OHNE OC ???


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Dann stimmt was mit der WLP nicht.
Meiner wird bei Standard nur 32° warm.


----------



## der Türke (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Vll zu wenig Paste auf dem CPU


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



der Türke schrieb:


> Vll zu wenig Paste auf dem CPU


 
Oder zuviel raufgemacht. 
Ich würde den Kühler noch mal abbauen und nachgucken.


----------



## goliath (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hmmm ja denke auch dass es dann an der WLP liegen muss..

Denn der X2 5000 war vorher auch immer gut temperiert...

Die Frage ist nun, habe ich zuviel oder zuwenig drauf 

Wie auf dem Bild hatte ich die WLP auch wieder ungefähr verteilt...
Ist das gut so oder zuwenig ???


----------



## der Türke (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Zu viel


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Vorallem völlig ungleichmäßig verteilt.


----------



## goliath (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Vorallem völlig ungleichmäßig verteilt.



Ich habe das schon mit ner Scheckkarte versucht vernünftig zu verteilen, besser bekomme ichs irgendwie nicht hin...

Mit welcher Technik macht man das denn ???

Auch nen Foto wo ich mal sehen könnte wie es sein SOLL, wäre supi


----------



## der Türke (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



goliath schrieb:


> Ich habe das schon mit ner Scheckkarte versucht vernünftig zu verteilen, besser bekomme ichs irgendwie nicht hin...
> 
> Mit welcher Technik macht man das denn ???
> 
> Auch nen Foto wo ich mal sehen könnte wie es sein SOLL, wäre supi




Scheckkarte? ich habs mit meinem Uno karten gemacht ein Bild kann ich dir net geben weil ich nicht am meinen Computer bin aber du muss erstmal ein bischen reduzieren


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



goliath schrieb:


> Denn der X2 5000 war vorher auch immer gut temperiert...


Wenns ein 65nm war, waren die Temperatursensoren eh kaputt...


goliath schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nun, habe ich zuviel oder zuwenig drauf
> 
> Wie auf dem Bild hatte ich die WLP auch wieder ungefähr verteilt...
> Ist das gut so oder zuwenig ???


Viel zu viel.

Ein kleiner Klecks in der Mitte reicht, den Rest macht der Kühler!


----------



## Uziflator (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Neben dem PII X4 950 sollen auch noch 


> AMD Phenom II X4 960 (4 x 3,2 Ghz)
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 970 (4 x 3,3 Ghz)
> 
> ...


erscheinen. *   (Sind  Insider News!)*

Quelle:Neue Phenom II über 3 Ghz noch dieses Jahr


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hmm, 3,5GHz?
Weiß nicht, ob AMD so weit hochgehen wird.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Bis Ende 09 gibts noch ein größeres Update am Fertigungsprozess, so dass hier deutlich höher getaktete Modelle möglich sein werden...


----------



## Uziflator (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, 3,5GHz?
> Weiß nicht, ob AMD so weit hochgehen wird.



Die wollen wahrscheinlich guten OC eigenschaften ausnutzen.
Aber man weiss ja nie,was die noch vorhaben! Vlt 5ghz!


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Neben dem PII X4 950 sollen auch noch
> 
> erscheinen. *   (Sind  Insider News!)*
> 
> Quelle:Neue Phenom II über 3 Ghz noch dieses Jahr



Das war klar das AMD noch mehr Modelle rausbringen würde als nur den 940 (945) bzw. als nächstes den 950


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ist schon klar, dass sie das machen werden, aber warum plötzlich wieder an der Taktschraube drehen?
Das hat Intel auch schon mal versucht und ist schwer gescheitert.


----------



## der Türke (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Allso ich halte nix vom CPU Takten, weil die Lebensdauer schrumpft und ich bezahle doch nicht über 100€ um das teil bloss 2 jahre zu haben?
Dann ist mir das Geld viel zu schade


----------



## Uziflator (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



der Türke schrieb:


> Allso ich halte nix vom CPU Takten, weil die Lebensdauer schrumpft und ich bezahle doch nicht über 100€ um das teil bloss 2 jahre zu haben?
> Dann ist mir das Geld viel zu schade


Na ja Overclocker werden ihre CPU wohl auch kaum 2 Jahre behalten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Na ja Overclocker werden ihre CPU wohl auch kaum 2 Jahre behalten.


 
Die werden nach 2 Wochen ausgetauscht. 
Entwerder, weil sie abgeraucht sind, oder weil sie nicht höher kommen.


----------



## der Türke (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Na ja Overclocker werden ihre CPU wohl auch kaum 2 Jahre behalten.



Ich schon immer hin muss ich dafür hart arbeiten!
und ich brauch nicht immer das aller neuste es reicht wenn ich das alle beste spiel in der Höchsten auflö´sung spielen kann und das geht bis jetzt in alle Zockis von Crysis bis Far cry 2


----------



## Uziflator (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ich bin zwa kein wirklicher overclocker aber bei mir kommt spätestens alle 1 1/2 Jahre ein neuer!


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Ich bin zwa kein wirklicher overclocker aber bei mir kommt spätestens alle 1 1/2 Jahre ein neuer!


 
Was soll denn in 18 Monaten nach dem 940 BE kommen?


----------



## Uziflator (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was soll denn ich 18 Monaten nach dem 940 BE kommen?



Ein AM3! Vlt schon früher.


----------



## Falcon (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



goliath schrieb:


> Wie auf dem Bild hatte ich die WLP auch wieder ungefähr verteilt...
> Ist das gut so oder zuwenig ???



Zu wenig. Die Dicke passt, aber du hast viele Stellen frei gelassen. Einen Tick mehr drauf und besser verteilen.
Bei WLP mit geringer Viskosität klappts am besten mit 'ner Rasierklinge
Bei recht zähen WLPs (wie etwa die Titan Silver Grease die ich benutze) kann man das mit Finger und Taschentuch recht gut verteilen (Also nicht mit Finger rein tapsen, sondern Finger IM Taschentuch  )



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Viel zu viel.
> 
> Ein kleiner Klecks in der Mitte reicht, den Rest macht der Kühler!



Das ist keineswegs viel zu viel.
Und ja, einige bevorzugen den Klecks in der Mitte. Der hat aber ein Problem: Man kann die Menge nicht genau abschätzen und wenn es zu wenig ist, läuft die WLP logischerschweise nicht bis an den Rand.

Im übrigen kann man eigentlich gar nicht "viel zu viel" drauftun, da der Kühler eh alles was nicht Platz hat wegpresst... Gibt dann halt 'ne Sauerei auf dem Sockel bzw. dem Board wenn es zu viel war


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Ein AM3! Vlt schon früher.


 
Obwohl der Leistungsunterschied nur minimal ist? 
Ich brauche den Wow-Effekt, bevor ich den Phenom II wieder entsorge.


----------



## der Türke (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Falcon schrieb:


> Zu wenig. Die Dicke passt, aber du hast viele Stellen frei gelassen. Einen Tick mehr drauf und besser verteilen.
> Bei WLP mit geringer Viskosität klappts am besten mit 'ner Rasierklinge
> Bei recht zähen WLPs (wie etwa die Titan Silver Grease die ich benutze) kann man das mit Finger und Taschentuch recht gut verteilen (Also nicht mit Finger rein tapsen, sondern Finger IM Taschentuch  )
> 
> ...



Die Saurei wie du so schön schreibts  kann dafür sorgen das dein CPU durch brennt und dein Mainboard beschädigt wird


----------



## Uziflator (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Obwohl der Leistungsunterschied nur minimal ist?
> Ich brauche den Wow-Effekt, bevor ich den Phenom II wieder entsorge.



Bis dahin gibst doch bestimmt wieder ne neue Architektur ala K11!"

Aber erst ma abwarten und Tee rauchen.


----------



## der Türke (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Bis dahin gibst doch bestimmt wieder ne neue Architektur ala K11!"
> 
> Aber erst ma abwarten und Tee rauchen.



Tee rauchen? nun ja ich steh lieber auf Bäuteltee mit Kämilie Kräutern zum trinken


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Falcon schrieb:


> Das ist keineswegs viel zu viel.


Doch, ist es!


Falcon schrieb:


> Und ja, einige bevorzugen den Klecks in der Mitte. Der hat aber ein Problem: Man kann die Menge nicht genau abschätzen und wenn es zu wenig ist, läuft die WLP logischerschweise nicht bis an den Rand.


Muss es ja auch nicht!
Denn die Hitze wird etwa mittig erzeugt, bis zum rand muss die WLP garnicht sein, wir haben hier ja schließlich keine 'Open Die' CPU (mehr), wie es beim (Sockel) K7 und P3s der Fall war.



Falcon schrieb:


> Im übrigen kann man eigentlich gar nicht "viel zu viel" drauftun, da der Kühler eh alles was nicht Platz hat wegpresst...


Doch kann man!
Weil der Kühler das eben nicht wegpressen kann, dafür fehlt der Druck, siehe Dau Alarm...



Falcon schrieb:


> Gibt dann halt 'ne Sauerei auf dem Sockel bzw. dem Board wenn es zu viel war


...und 'ne dicke fette isolierschicht auf der CPU...
Denn der Druck des Kühlers reicht nur die Paste in einem kleinen Bereich zu verteilen, wirds zu viel, dann kanns nicht mehr 'weggedrückt' werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...und 'ne dicke fette isolierschicht auf der CPU...
> Denn der Druck des Kühlers reicht nur die Paste in einem kleinen Bereich zu verteilen, wirds zu viel, dann kanns nicht mehr 'weggedrückt' werden.


 
Dann ist es essig mit der Kühlung.

Nur wenig WLP benutzen, so verteilen, dass man die Schrift auf der CPU noch gut lesen kann, alles andere ist zuviel.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ganz genau!
Die Wärmeleitpaste soll ja nur die Unebenheiten der Oberflächen ausgleichen, deswegen ist sie notwendig, aber auch nur deswegen.

Entsprechend kann man hier ohne Probleme sagen, das weniger mehr ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Entsprechend kann man hier ohne Probleme sagen, das weniger mehr ist.


 
Ich habe auch schon CPUs gesehen, die völlig ohne WLP gelaufen sind und es gab nie Wärmeprobleme.
Waren allerdings auch keine Hardcore Overclocker Kisten.


----------



## der Türke (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon CPUs gesehen, die völlig ohne WLP gelaufen sind und es gab nie Wärmeprobleme.
> Waren allerdings auch keine Hardcore Overclocker Kisten.



JA da haste schon deine antwort weil sie nicht auf 100 ausgelasstet sind werden sie auch nicht so heiss


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Klar, warum solls auch nicht gehen?
Ehrlich gesagt betreibe ich meinen Athlon64/5000+ auch ohne Wärmeleitpaste, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
AUch den 2GHz Sellerie hab ich ohne betrieben.
Das ist auch nicht mehr so schlimm wie es zu Open Die Zeiten war, davor hat man auch die Kühler einfach so auf die CPUs geklatscht, WLP kannte man damals noch nicht, das ist erst später 'in Mode' gekommen.
Heutzutage braucht mans halt ab und an...


der Türke schrieb:


> JA da haste schon deine antwort weil sie nicht auf 100 ausgelasstet sind werden sie auch nicht so heiss


Das hat damit nix zu tun!

Es ist einfach so, das es CPUs gibt, bei der Wärmeleitpaste Luxus ist, insbesondere kleinere, bei anderen ists unbedingt notwendig.
Hier erinnere ich mal an die Benzium D Teile, die teilweise einen wirklich guten Kühler und gute WLP gebraucht haben, weil sie so derb am Limit waren.
Bei anderen CPUs, siehe weiter oben, ist das hingegen nicht weiter notwendig.

Beim Phenom 2 würd ich auch nicht den ganzen Deckel bestreichen, das ist einfach viel zu viel und vorallendingen unnötig, hier würd ich nur einen kleinen Klecks in die Mitte tun und den Rest dem Kühler überlassen.
Die meiste Wärme wird ja auch in der Mitte erzeugt, am Rand brauchts keine Paste, da sitzt schließlich auch kein Silizium...

€dit:
http://www.tweakpc.de/forum/cooling-kuehler-luefter-etc/64730-phenom-koepfen.html
Da sieht man mal einen alten Phenom mit ohne Deckel.


----------



## Lee (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User

Habe ich gerade gelesen... Das wird Dau Alarm geben, ganz sicher. Zumindest sobald es erste AM3 Boards mit DDR2 Only Unterstützung gibt, die dann für AM2 Boards gehalten werden...


----------



## der Türke (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

allso mein Pentium 3 hatte ein CPU sokel das fand ich witzig


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Lee schrieb:


> Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User
> 
> Habe ich gerade gelesen... Das wird Dau Alarm geben, ganz sicher. Zumindest sobald es erste AM3 Boards mit DDR2 Only Unterstützung gibt, die dann für AM2 Boards gehalten werden...


 
Da kann ich nur sagen.... Leute, Leute, Handbuch lesen.


----------



## Uziflator (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur sagen.... Leute, Leute, Handbuch lesen.



Das solltes du mal Bambi sagen nicht uns!


Auf die CPU mach auch nur einen Klecks WLP! Klappt ganz gut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Das solltes du mal Bambi sagen nicht uns!


 
Das Handbuch ist halt nicht so gut bebildert und auf dem Board hat so ein Jumper eine magische Anziehungskraft.


----------



## goliath (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Morgen,

danke schonmal für die vielen Tipps.

Also ich habe den Kühler mal abgenommen und das für Euch fotografiert:
So sah es mit der WLP aus.

Ich habe nun einen Tropfen WLP von ca. 5mm Durchmesser in der Mitte gemacht und den Kühler draufgesetzt.

Die Temps sind jetzt schon niedriger im Idle um ca. 5 C...

Aber der Bringer ist das jetzt nicht, d.h. ich habe im Idle bei 3,0GHZ ohne CnQ so 38C 
Das kann doch nicht sein.. ist doch viel zu hoch fürn Noctua...

Werd mal Prime anschmeissen und dann die Temps beobachten...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Im Idle hast du 38°?
Ist doch völlig normal, hängt auch immer mit der Umgebungstemeratur ab.
Board und Grafikkarte geben auch Wärme ab.
Die CPU kann ja nicht weniger haben als die Umgebungsluft.


----------



## goliath (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Im Idle hast du 38°?
> Ist doch völlig normal, hängt auch immer mit der Umgebungstemeratur ab.
> Board und Grafikkarte geben auch Wärme ab.
> Die CPU kann ja nicht weniger haben als die Umgebungsluft.



Morgen!

Yep Idle ohne CnQ so 38C rum.... Zimmertemp. bei ca. 25C schätze ich jetzt mal (Kein Thermometer hier ).

Prime bei 3,0GHZ so 56C jetzt.. 
Dann hätte ich kaum Luft für OC oder ???

Z.B. U22 hat im Idle bei 3,0GHZ nur 29C, ich habe da schon 10C mehr... Da kann doch was nicht stimmen... Aber was...


----------



## orca113 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



goliath schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Yep Idle ohne CnQ so 38C rum.... Zimmertemp. bei ca. 25C schätze ich jetzt mal (Kein Thermometer hier ).
> 
> ...


 
Also da kannste noch was draufhauen. Ich habe (allerdings mit einem IFX) auch ca. 58°C unter Prime @3,5Ghz. (alerdings ist mein IFX auch beschissen belüftet,werde ich mal ändern)

Wenn du jetzt noch ein oder zwei Gehäuselüfter im sys hast dann kannste dir noch Luft für OC machen.


----------



## Potman (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

@orca26: 
Hast du für die 3,5GHz die Vcore erhöhen müssen?


----------



## goliath (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



orca26 schrieb:


> Also da kannste noch was draufhauen. Ich habe (allerdings mit einem IFX) auch ca. 58°C unter Prime @3,5Ghz. (alerdings ist mein IFX auch beschissen belüftet,werde ich mal ändern)
> 
> Wenn du jetzt noch ein oder zwei Gehäuselüfter im sys hast dann kannste dir noch Luft für OC machen.



Ich hab grad mal bei 3,5GHZ bei 1,35V geprimt.. Hatte sofort schon 60C, habe dann erstmal abgebrochen... Lt. AMD darf die CPU ja max 62C heiss werden...

Das Problem ist, ich habe in meinem AntecP182 ja schon 2 Gehäuselüfter am laufen...

Und er Noctua CPULüfter läuft mit über 1000Drehungen...


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Stefan, wie wärs mit nem Link in Eingangspost zum PCGH-Test des 790GX?

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...HD-Video_und_schneller_Onboard-Grafik/?page=1


----------



## goliath (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Potman schrieb:


> @orca26:
> Hast du für die 3,5GHz die Vcore erhöhen müssen?



Hi,

bei meinem scheint 3,5GHZ ohne VCore Erhöhung drin zu sein.

Prime zeigt keine Fehler, habe aber auch noch keine Zeit für einen mehrstündigen Test gehabt.

Mein Phenom ist aus der KW 50, hatte auch erst überlegt diesen wieder zurückzuschicken, aber ich denke ich halte ihn wenn das mit den 3,5 so klappt.

Ich hoffe mit VCore Erhöhung ist auch noch mehr drin


----------



## goliath (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Update zu meinem Temp Problem:

Habe das Problem anscheinend gefunden.

Habe Prime mit 3,5GHZ am laufen und fast 60C gehabt, habe dann das Antec P182 mal geöffnet und die Temps beobachtet und siehe da:
Jetzt nur noch 52C ca...

Also liegts an den Gehäuselüftern, die nicht genug Luft rausscheffeln 

Jemand Tipps


----------



## The-GeForce (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Das Problem wird wohl weniger sein, dass die Lüfter zu wenig Luft rausbringen, sondern dass du auch noch einen Lüfter brauchst, der die Luft reinbläst. Das sollte für einen guten Luftstram sorgen. In meinem Antec 900 ist es praktisch so, als wäre das Gehäuse offen: 2 Lüfter in der Front die Luft reinziehen, einer in der Seite der die genau auf die Grafikkarte bläst (macht jedoch bei den Temps der Karte NULL Unterschied, der ist praktisch nurnoch da weil er so schön blau leuchtet...), 1 Lüfter in der Rückwand der Luft vom Prozessor rauszieht und einen riesigen 180mm Lüfter der die Luft von oben nach unten reinzieht. Außer bei meinem Hitzkopf von Grafikkarte (zur Zeit noch eine HD4850) sind alle Temps in meinem Gehäuse super. Da meine CPU undervoltet ist, könnte ich wahrscheinlich sogar den CPU Kühler ausschalten und alles meine Gehäuselüfter machen lassen.

Aber eines ist bei meinem Rechner klar: Durch so viele Lüfter und Öffnungen im Gehäuse ist es natürlich kein Silentlüfter mehr. Aber mich stört das leise Surren nicht.

Lange Rede, wenig Sinn: Ich würde an deiner Stelle versuchen, einen Luftstrom durchs gehäuse zu erzeugen. Also vorne rein, hinten raus. Das sollte helfen.


----------



## gorn (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ich hab ein paar Fragen:
Es gibt den Phenom II als AM2+ und als AM3-Versionen. Kann ich die AM3-Version auch auf meinem ASUS M3A78-T betreiben? Das ist eigentlich AM2+, aber AM3-ready. Und wenn ja, macht es Sinn? Bisher dachte ich Phenom II = AM3...

Und wie siehts inzwischen eigentlich aus mit den Produktionswochen? Wärs da noch besser einfach eine Weile abzuwarten oder werden die wieder schlechter?


----------



## Neozoa (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Das wurde aber schon öfters erwähnt das AM3 CPUs auf AM2+ Motherboards passen, gibt bestimmt genug Artikel hier im Forum


----------



## gorn (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ja aber warum gibts dann den gleichen nochmal als AM2+?


----------



## Neozoa (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Gleichen?

für AM3 + "AM2+"

AMD Phenom II X4 910
AMD Phenom II X4 810
AMD Phenom II X4 805
AMD Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition
AMD Phenom II X3 710 

für AM2+

AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition
AMD Phenom II X4 920


----------



## Potman (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

ich glaube AMD hatte zu Anfang ein paar Probleme mit dem DDR3-Controller. Deswegen sind die ersten beiden Phenom II anfang des Jahres als Am2+ Version, ohne DDR3 Controller gekommen.

Seit heute sind bei Geizhals.at Am3 CPUs gelistet, aber es gibt leider noch keine Liefertermine.

Edit:
@Neozoa:
Ich denke er meint die vorraussichtlich im April kommenden 925 und 945 CPUs


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



gorn schrieb:


> Ja aber warum gibts dann den gleichen nochmal als AM2+?



Wohl weil AMD Probleme mit dem Takt der NB hatte und die Chips, die die geplanten 2GHz nicht zuverlässig schaffen mit 1,8GHz als AM2+ CPUs weggehauen hat.


----------



## gorn (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ja ich mein zB den X4 940 und 945. Bis auf die Speichercontroller haben die ja die gleichen Daten.

edit@stefan:
Der Phenom II X4 945 hat aber 3GHz. Werden die AM2+ Phenoms dann billiger als die AM3? Und wie sind die OC-Unterschiede?


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Nein, 3/2GHz, der 940 hat 3/1,8GHz.


----------



## goliath (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Mal eine Frage zum OCen und CnQ:

Wenn man per BIOS übertaktet funktioniert CnQ bei mir leider nicht.

Darauf möchte ich aber nicht verzichten, da ich auch viel Surfe usw...

Also würde ich per BIOS alles auf AUTO belassen und dann beim Zocken o.ä. eben manuell per AOD übertakten.

Das funktioniert dann wiederum aber leider NUR, wenn ich in Vista über Energieoptionen auf Höchstleistung setze, also CnQ ausschalte...

Das ist ja voll nervig, wenn ich andauernd alles an- und wieder abschalten muss...

Wie regelt Ihr das so ???


----------



## Boti261980 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

@ goliath

Kannst ja mal K10stat versuchen, das ändert die P-States von C&Q:
k10stat

Es gibt 5 Profile (Pstates) zum Speichern in K10stat
Damit müstes du nur noch eine Verknüpfung machen:
z.B.GameMode
K10STAT.exe -loadpstate:1 -nowindow

Damit er auch wieder runter Taktet einfach ein weitere Verknüpfung auf den Dektop:
z.B. EnergieSave
K10STAT.exe -loadpstate:2 -nowindow

Nach dem Spielen ein Klick darauf und du sparst Energie.


----------



## Das Daub (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hi Leute.
Alles klar bei euch?
Ich hätte da mal eine Frage:
Wie wir alle mittlerweile wissen, passt ein AM3-CPU auf einen AM2+-Sockel.
Meine Frage ist aber, habe ich auch DDR3 unterstützung wenn ich einen AM3-CPU auf ein AM2+-Board haue?

SORRY wegen den Rechtschreibfehlern


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Mangels DDR-3 SDRAM Slots auf dem Board wohl eher nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Das Daub schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist aber, habe ich auch DDR3 unterstützung wenn ich einen AM3-CPU auf ein AM2+-Board haue?


 
Wozu, wenn du eh nur DDR2 Speicher auf ein AM2+ Board bauen kannst. 


Edit:
Verdammt, Stefan war schneller.


----------



## Das Daub (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ich danke euch für die schnelle Antwort.
Dann kommt ein Phenom 2 mit AM2+ drauf


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Eine gute Entscheidung.
Gönn dir ein 790GX Mainboard und eine schnelle Grafikkarte wie eine GTX260, dann rennt das Teil ohne Ende und zusammen bezahlst du weniger als für ein Core i7 Grundgerüst.


----------



## gorn (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, 3/2GHz, der 940 hat 3/1,8GHz.



Das versteh ich jetzt nicht so ganz.

Ist aber auch egal, mir gehts nur drum, ob ich einen AM3-Deneb oder AM2+-Deneb kaufe. Aktuell tendier ich stark zum AM2+ (940BE). Runde 3,0GHz sind mir sympathischer 

Nur die Frage ob ich sofort bestell oder noch warte bis die neue PCGH draußen ist, vllt kommt damit ja ne Erleuchtung.
Und ne GTX260 wollt ich mir auch noch holen... wird ne teure Woche


----------



## Das Daub (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ich habe schon ein AM2+ Board.
Das Asus M3A32 Deluxe.
Wechsel nur meinen 9750 gegen den AMD-P2 940 (3GHz).


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



gorn schrieb:


> Das versteh ich jetzt nicht so ganz.


Schau nochmal ins erste Posting, da stehts drin!

Vereinfacht gesagt:
EIn AMD K10 Prozessor hat 2 verschiedene Taktraten, einmal den bekannten Kerntakt, der nur die Prozessorkerne sowie L1 und L2 Cache betrifft (übrigens für jeden Kern seperat einstellbar!), der andere betrifft den I/O Teil sowie Speichercontroller und L3 Cache.

Wieviel das bringt, steht auch im ersten Posting


----------



## gorn (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ah, den ersten Post hätt ich vllt lesen sollen 

Dann bestell ich mir diese Woche zu 99% den 940BE.


----------



## Falcon (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Doch, ist es!



Nein, ist es nicht. Ich bastel seit über 10 Jahren an Rechnern und hab schon dutzende Rechner zusammen gebaut. Man kann sich vielleicht drüber streiten ob so viel unbedingt notwendig ist, aber auf keinen Fall ist es "viel zu viel".

Ich hab es bisher so gehalten und werde es auch weiter so halten: WLP auf CPU auftragen, hauchdünn über die ganze CPU verteilen, so dass man grade noch die Oberfläche leicht durchschimmern sieht.

Im Übrigen hängt das Ganze auch von der WLP ab. Gibt WLPs die so zäh sind, dass der Kühler die nicht ordentlich von innen nach aussen quetschen kann. (Zum Beispiel auch meine Titan Silver Grease)



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Beim Phenom 2 würd ich auch nicht den ganzen Deckel bestreichen, das ist einfach viel zu viel und vorallendingen unnötig, hier würd ich nur einen kleinen Klecks in die Mitte tun und den Rest dem Kühler überlassen.
> Die meiste Wärme wird ja auch in der Mitte erzeugt, am Rand brauchts keine Paste, da sitzt schließlich auch kein Silizium...



Siehe oben. Das ganze heisst ja nicht umsonst "Heat Spreader". Temperatur verteilt sich auch nach aussen, und wenn man schon die volle Auflagefläche hat, warum dann nicht auch ausnutzen!?



Lee schrieb:


> Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User
> 
> Habe ich gerade gelesen... Das wird Dau Alarm geben, ganz sicher. Zumindest sobald es erste AM3 Boards mit DDR2 Only Unterstützung gibt, die dann für AM2 Boards gehalten werden...



Wer eine CPU mit Gewalt in den Sockel drückt is doch selber Schuld.



Neozoa schrieb:


> Gleichen?
> 
> für AM3 + "AM2+"
> 
> ...



Hier fehlen zum Beispiel die AM3 Version des 940ers, der 945er. Und der 950er, bei dem noch nicht klar ist, ob der AM2+ oder AM3 sein wird.



gorn schrieb:


> Ja ich mein zB den X4 940 und 945. Bis auf die Speichercontroller haben die ja die gleichen Daten.
> 
> edit@stefan:
> Der Phenom II X4 945 hat aber 3GHz. Werden die AM2+ Phenoms dann billiger als die AM3? Und wie sind die OC-Unterschiede?



Der 940er und 945er sind sich noch ähnlicher. Der Speichercontroller für DDR3 is auch in den AM2+ Prozessoren drin. Sogar beim Phenom1. Lediglich die PIN Belegung ist unterschiedlich zwischen den AM3 und den AM2+ (Zumindest sofern bis jetzt bekannt)

Ich glaub kaum, dass die AM2+ unbedingt billiger werden. Die werden ja bereits in 5 Monaten eingestellt. Und es gibt sicher noch genug die unbedingt eine AM2+ CPU haben wollen, auch wenn AM3 CPUs theoretisch auch auf allen AM2+ Boards laufen. OC Unterschiede werden sich erst zeigen.


----------



## Drifter_usa (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Jeder so wie er meint das es richtig ist weil es ja schwer zu vergleichen ist in zwei verschiedenen Systemen


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Falcon schrieb:


> Ich hab es bisher so gehalten und werde es auch weiter so halten: WLP auf CPU auftragen, hauchdünn über die ganze CPU verteilen, so dass man grade noch die Oberfläche leicht durchschimmern sieht.


 
Habe ich mit meinen CPUs auch immer gemacht. Dafür empfinde ich die WLP als zu fest, als dass sich ein Klecks gleichmäßig verteilt nur mittels des Kühlers.


----------



## The-GeForce (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hat inzwischen irgendjemand etwas neues über den Releasetermin der AM3s gehört? Ich sitze nämlich so ein bischen auf glühenden Kohlen, mein Desktop liegt zur Zeit praktisch in Trümmern und ich warte nur, mir endlich die neuen Komponenten kaufen zu können...


----------



## Das Daub (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Wenn du auf DDR 3 verzichten kannst dann hol dir doch eine AM2+-Board


----------



## The-GeForce (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Der Punkt ist, dass ich einen AM3 will, nämlich einen Triple Core. Die AM2+ Quads haben außerdem eine deutlich höhere TDP. Es gibt aus meiner Sicht nur Nachteile bei den AM2+ Prozessoren.
Für meine Bedürfnisse reicht außerdem ein Triple Core. Der ist in der Anschaffung billiger und braucht weniger Strom.


----------



## goliath (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist, dass ich einen AM3 will, nämlich einen Triple Core. Die AM2+ Quads haben außerdem eine deutlich höhere TDP. Es gibt aus meiner Sicht nur Nachteile bei den AM2+ Prozessoren.
> Für meine Bedürfnisse reicht außerdem ein Triple Core. Der ist in der Anschaffung billiger und braucht weniger Strom.



Hi, klar haben die AM3 erstmal (!) weniger TDP, da sie auch zum Teil mit niedrigeren Taktraten kommen !
z.B. der X4 925 hat 2,8GHZ und TDP 95 usw usw

guckst du hier:
Phenom II: Erste AMD-CPUs auf AM3-Basis im PCGH-Preisvergleich - AMD, Phenom II, CPU


----------



## Das Daub (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist, dass ich einen AM3 will, nämlich einen Triple Core. Die AM2+ Quads haben außerdem eine deutlich höhere TDP. Es gibt aus meiner Sicht nur Nachteile bei den AM2+ Prozessoren.
> Für meine Bedürfnisse reicht außerdem ein Triple Core. Der ist in der Anschaffung billiger und braucht weniger Strom.


 
Die AM2+ Phenom2 X4 haben keinen höheren TDP als die AM3 bei gleicher Taktrate.
Wenn dir aber ein X3 reicht dann sparst du natürlich an TDP.
Ich denke das die diesen Monat raus kommen.
Sollten sie eigentlich


----------



## Das Daub (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Das Daub schrieb:


> Die AM2+ Phenom2 X4 haben keinen höheren TDP als die AM3 bei gleicher Taktrate.
> Wenn dir aber ein X3 reicht dann sparst du natürlich an TDP.
> Ich denke das die diesen Monat raus kommen.
> Sollten sie eigentlich


 
Sorry, der 2,8er hat weniger TDP.
Mein Fehler.


----------



## The-GeForce (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Mir ist schon klar, dass die Triple Cores im Vergleich zu den 3000MHz Quads etwas weniger Takt haben, reicht aber in meinem System absolut aus. Und wenns nicht reicht, sind 400Mhz übertakten sicher kein Problem. Aber eigentlich tendiere ich zum 2,8GHz Triplecore. Der scheint mir die beste Lösung zu sein.


----------



## Das Daub (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar, dass die Triple Cores im Vergleich zu den 3000MHz Quads etwas weniger Takt haben, reicht aber in meinem System absolut aus. Und wenns nicht reicht, sind 400Mhz übertakten sicher kein Problem. Aber eigentlich tendiere ich zum 2,8GHz Triplecore. Der scheint mir die beste Lösung zu sein.


 
Dann kauf lieber den 2,8 X4 AM3.
Gleicher TDP und ich glaube das der Preisunterschied nicht so hoch ist.


----------



## Wire_Damage (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Denn will ich mir auch Kaufen, dann aber mit AM3 Board, mir ist Bewußt das es immoment kaum Vorteil gegenüber DDR2 bringt, aber dann Kann ich Später noch Aufrüsten falls die nächste Plattform auch abwärtskompatibel ist 
was bei AMD zumindest nicht Ausgeschlossen ist. 
Ich Will endlich den Pentium raushauen, Spätestens im März wird aufgerüßtet


----------



## gorn (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Mein 940BE ist jetzt da, aber leider 0850 
Werd ihn vermutlich am Montag zurückschicken und bei DriveCity einen neuen bestellen, da gibts nachts auch keine Versandkosten.


----------



## Schneider (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hast du den 940BE mit 0850 auch bei DriveCity bestellt oder bei einem kleinen Händler?
Ich will mir heute Abend nämlich auch einen bestellen und auch keinen 0850 bekommen.

Und noch ne Frage da der Phenom ja BE ist,bleibt dann die Garantie erhalten wenn man ihn höher taktet?


----------



## gorn (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Den neuen hab ich noch nicht bestellt. Ich wart mal noch ein paar Tage ab. Wahrscheinlich bestell ich bei DriveCity, da hab ich dann auch keinen Verlust, wenn ich ihn zurückschicke, falls es wieder ein 0850 ist.


----------



## Lee (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

@Schneider
Beim Übertakten erlischt grundsätzlich die Garantie. Daran änder auch der Status Black Edtion nichts...


----------



## goliath (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hi,

also ich hab jetzt 1 Woche nen 940er von KW 50 laufen...

Bekomme 3,5GHZ stabil bei Standard V hin... Finde ich schon nicht schlecht

Ob mehr drin sitzt mit Bus OC muss ich erst noch ausprobieren, aber eigentlich reicht mir die Leistung fürs Erste...

In 2 Jahren oder so kauft man sich doch eh ne neue CPU die aufgrund der (hoffentlich) verbesserten Architektur mehr Leistung pro Mhz hat...

Denke da macht es kaum nen Unterschied ob ich bis dahin 3,5GHZ oder 3,7GHZ erreiche


----------



## Das Daub (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ich muß mir jetzt erst einmal eine neue Graka reinhauen.
Dann kommt aber auch der Phenom 2 .


----------



## gorn (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Meint ihr die OC-Fähigkeiten der nächsten Wochen werden genauso gut sein wie 0851, oder wirds wieder schlechter?

Dann würd ich einfach noch zwei Wochen warten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Wird garantiert nicht schlechter, eher besser, je neuer der Prozessor denn wird.

Solche Sprünge wie von 50. Woche zu 51. wirds wohl nicht geben sondern eher 'leichtere' Verbesserungen.


----------



## gorn (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Gut dann wart ich mal bis Ende Februar oder so. Mal schaun wie sich mein X2 6000+ solange mit der GTX 260 Amp² verträgt die nächste Woche kommt.


----------



## Falcon (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ich wollt mal so 'ne kleine Idee von mir in den Raum werfen...

Da ja die Phenoms (egal ob I oder II) nicht immer so ganz unproblematisch beim Einsatz von DDR2 1066er RAM (vor allem in Kombination mit manchen Boards) ist, hatte ich die Idee, ob wir da nicht mal einen Sammelthread zu starten sollten!?


----------



## Potman (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Falcon schrieb:


> Ich wollt mal so 'ne kleine Idee von mir in den Raum werfen...
> 
> Da ja die Phenoms (egal ob I oder II) nicht immer so ganz unproblematisch beim Einsatz von DDR2 1066er RAM (vor allem in Kombination mit manchen Boards) ist, hatte ich die Idee, ob wir da nicht mal einen Sammelthread zu starten sollten!?



Kommt darauf an ob du auch genügend Rückmeldung bekommst... nicht jeder hat 1066er RAM. Zum Beispiel ich hab auch "nur" 800er.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Potman schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an ob du auch genügend Rückmeldung bekommst... nicht jeder hat 1066er RAM. Zum Beispiel ich hab auch "nur" 800er.


genau wie ich


----------



## Falcon (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ich ja momentan auch noch. Nachdem ich nicht so tolle Erfahrungen mit meinem M3A32 und 1066er RAM von OCZ und Corsair gemacht hab.

Fehlt also quasi nur noch einer, der sich bereit erklärt nen Thread zu eröffnen (und den dann zu pflegen ^^)


----------



## f3rr1s (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Bei mir liefen 1066 meist Stabil nur die OCZ wollten uterm DFI 780GX nicht meine Aeneon schon. 
Aber ASUS M3N-HT und Croshair2 Laufen super mit 1066.


----------



## msix38 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hab mal was interessantes gelesen:
Gerüchte um neue Produkte von AMD


----------



## Potman (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ich glaube die neuen AM3 CPUs (X3 710, X3 720, X4 805, X4 810, X4 910) werden ab dem 12.02.2009 im Laden stehn.


----------



## Mitch (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

kannst du uns noch verraten, woher du diesen glauben nimmst?


----------



## Potman (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Im Preisvergleich www.geizhals.at/deutschland sind drei der CPUs gelistet und bei den Shops steht oft in kürze lieferbar oder auch ab 12.02.2009


Das NDA scheint ab heute auch vorrüber zusein, auf PCGH oder auch Planet3DNow! ist heute ein großer Bericht über AM3 CPUs zulesen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Bitte mal im ersten Posting die Tabelle anschauen und etwas Feedback dazu geben, danke.


----------



## Hyperhorn (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Mir auch *selbstlob*

Was ich aber gern machen möchte, wäre eine Tabelle mit den P-States von CnQ, der Phenom 2 hat hier wohl 4 verschiedene: volle Pulle und 2 'kleinere' sowie einmal 800MHz.

Das 'tolle' ist, das sich das bei den CPUs unterscheidet, das einzige, was bei allen gleich ist, ist der P4 State: 800MHz @ 1,025V...


----------



## Potman (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Nur ganz nebenbei: Die 7xx- Reihe sind Dreikerner!!!  (in der Tabelle...)


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

THX, behoben.
War wohl ein doofer CnP Fehler...


----------



## Kelemvor (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

@Stefan Payne
tippfehler im 2. post : 





> .....Mit nForce 750a wäre das MSI K9A2 Platinum für etwa 100€ zu empfehlen


K9*N*2 Platinum. der link ist korrekt 

...und ja ist zu empfehlen. bis auf den umstand das nach nem bios flash oder bios  reset sich jedesmal eine Cpu voltage von 1.8V statt der automatischen einstellung einschleicht. das muss ich jedesmal von hand wieder umstellen, sonst wird beim ersten darauffolgenden boot die cpu fast gegrillt.

der msi support hat mir dazu noch keine rückmail geschickt. 
kann ja nicht sein das jede cpu mit defaults auf 1.8volt laufen soll, oder?
gibt bestimmt einige die das mit qualm quitieren könnten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ah, THX.
Hab das korrigiert.

Und auch eine Tabelle zu erscheinenden CPUs hinzugefügt, in diesem Falle aber nur die mit 2 Stufigem Cache.


----------



## Potman (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Bei "Welche Modelle werden erwartet" könntest eigentlich auch den X4 925, X4 945 und den X4 950 dazu nehmen. Es ist ja sicher das die kommen werden....

Und die ersten Phenom II Tripplecores sind verfügbar. Unter anderen auch bei Alternate.de


----------



## Lassreden (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

hmmmmmmmmm................... 

Ich bin ein Gamer der sehr viel wert an Höchste auflösung leckt reicht meine AMD ATHLON 64 X2  5600+??

Hab windows XP PROF 64bit


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Lassreden schrieb:


> hmmmmmmmmm...................
> 
> Ich bin ein Gamer der sehr viel wert an Höchste auflösung leckt reicht meine AMD ATHLON 64 X2  5600+??
> 
> Hab windows XP PROF 64bit



Für GTA 4 z.b leider nicht mehr , bei höchster Qualität (siehe hier: GTA 4 (PC): Benchmark-Test mit 13 CPUs - GTA 4,CPU, Quad Core, Benchmark, Test Grand Theft Auto)


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Infos zur internen NB des Prozessors, Infos zu PC2-8500 hinzugefügt.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Sehr schick soweit!

Allerdings:



> Was ist die Northbridge beim Phenom 2 und was bringt ein höherer Takt?
> In der NB beim Phenom 2 ist neben dem Speichercontroller auch der L3 Cache enthalten.
> Des weiteren entspricht der Talkt


 Das soll bestimmt "Takt" heißen 





> der NB auch dem HT Takt, so dass eine CPU mit 2GHz NB Takt auch einen 2GHz HT Link besitzt.


Der NB Takt muss mindestens dem Takt des HT endsprechen, kann aber auch darüber liegen. Macht sich bemerkbar, wenn man ein PI oder PII auf ein AM2-Board setzt, das nur einen HT-Link von max 800MHz unterstützt.
Optimal ist, wenn HT und NB synchron getaktet sind. Unterschiede in der Taktung führen zu kleinen Leistungseinbußen.

MfG, Scorpioking78


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Habs geändert.
Nicht schön, aber du hast Recht, alte AM2 Boards hab ich hier vergessen zu erwähnen.

Wobei der Einsatz von Phenom 2 Prozessoren auf AM2 Boards auch nur eingeschrängt möglich ist, siehe Errata 378 vom Phenom 2...


----------



## Wire_Damage (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

kommt der 910 noch in den Retail Markt oder ist der OEM only?


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Der wird wohl mit den anderen 900ern für AM3 kommen, also frühestens nächsten Monat.


----------



## Namaker (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ist vielleicht der falsche Ort, aber egal:
Ich habe den Phenom 2 940BE und das DFI Lanparty DK790GX. Wenn im BIOS die Cool 'n' Quiet Option angeschaltet ist, dann werden die Multiplikatoreinstellungen von der CPU, Northbridge und des HT-Links ignoriert. Sobald ich C'n'C ausschalte, wird der Multi der CPU und der NB übernommen, der HT-Link bleibt allerdings wie gehabt. BIOS ist die neuste Verison und die CPU wird auch erkannt. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand eine Lösung.

Desweiteren wundert mich die hohe Temperatur, die liegt im Idle bei 3GHz und Standardspannung bei 58°C (Arctic Cooling Freezer 64).


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hm, funzt Overdrive denn??

Das was du beschreibst, klingt nach Käfer im BIOS vom DFI Board...


----------



## Namaker (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ja, per Overdrive lassen sich die Multis verändern, allerdings fällt dann C'n'C aus. Wenns ein Fehler im BIOS ist, dann hoffe ich auf eine schnelle Besserung...


----------



## coati (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Morgen oder übermorgen kommt mein neuer PC mit dem Deneb 940 

Kanns kaum abwarten den zu haben


----------



## Scorpioking78 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hallo,
also eine kleine Anmerkung habe ich noch. Und zwar zu:



> Im Handbuch steht, das ich nur 2 Speicherriegel bei 533MHz verwenden darf, stimmt das?
> Ja, beim Phenom 1 und allen darauf basierenden CPUs.



Ich weiß zwar nicht, warum man nicht 4x 1066er DDR2 Module mit dem P1 verwenden darf, aber möglich ist es (-> Anhang 1 hier sind es 4xDDR2 800 @ DDR2 1066, läuft seit 2 Tagen 24/7 mit BOINC).
Kann das daran liegen, das es nur 512MB Module sind?

MfG, Scorpioking78


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Kann das daran liegen, das es nur 512MB Module sind?


Ja, das betrifft nur 4 DS Riegel, du hast 4 Single Row Riegel.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

@Stefan Payne

Woran erkennst Du, dass sie Single Row sind?


----------



## Potman (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ich habe z.B. 4x1024MB DDR2-800 G.E.I.L. *Double sided* Reigel. diese 4 betreibe ich schon seit ewigkeiten mit meinem Phenom 9850 BE. Ich hatte die vier auch mal auf DDR-1000 übertaktet (mit 1,97V glaub ich), hatte die dann auch ca. ne Woche auf 1000Mhz laufen, eigentlich völlig stabil. Und mein Phenom lebt noch


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> @Stefan Payne
> Woran erkennst Du, dass sie Single Row sind?


Ich hab einfach mal vermutet das das so ist...


Potman schrieb:


> Ich habe z.B. 4x1024MB DDR2-800 G.E.I.L. *Double sided* Reigel. diese 4 betreibe ich schon seit ewigkeiten mit meinem Phenom 9850 BE. Ich hatte die vier auch mal auf DDR-1000 übertaktet (mit 1,97V glaub ich), hatte die dann auch ca. ne Woche auf 1000Mhz laufen, eigentlich völlig stabil. Und mein Phenom lebt noch


Das mag sein, das hab ich aber auch schon öfter gehört, das das funktionieren _kann_.
Ev. hat man hier im laufe der Zeit einiges verbessert...


----------



## coati (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Mein Deneb ist da und er ist aus der 52. KW


----------



## Scorpioking78 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich hab einfach mal vermutet das das so ist...



Nun, Single Sided sind sie ja aber das hat ja nix mit Single Row zu schaffen.
Z.B. ist ein DIMM Double Row (dabei können die Chips auch Single Sided verbaut sein), dann ist dieser eine DIMM vom MemoryControler wie zwei einzelne Single Row Dimms anzusprechen.

Ich habe mir gestern noch die Finger wundgegoogelt aber kein Tool bzw Datasheet gefunden, die mir die Frage, ob die Transcent-DIMMs Single oder Double Row sind, beantworten können.

@coati
Ja, ist doch schon mal was. Meiner ist leider 0850! 

Würde es sehr geil finden, wenn Du mal ein paar OC-Werte eines 0852 posten könntest.


----------



## balduin2 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Habs geändert.
> Wobei der Einsatz von Phenom 2 Prozessoren auf AM2 Boards auch nur eingeschrängt möglich ist, siehe Errata 378 vom Phenom 2...


1. "eingeschrän*k*t" 
2. Nur wenn kein passendes BIOS zur Verfügung steht. Dann läuft er mit 2,3GHz und 1,6Ghz NB. Mit passendem BIOS funzt ALLES.
3. 1200MHz HT und 1000MHz NB funktioniert ohne Probleme.

Ansonsten weiter so.


----------



## Falcon (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht, warum man nicht 4x 1066er DDR2 Module mit dem P1 verwenden darf, ...



Weil vom Phenom1 und 2 DDR2 1066 nur mit zwei Modulen unterstützt wird.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Falcon schrieb:


> Weil vom Phenom1 und 2 DDR2 1066 nur mit zwei Modulen unterstützt wird.



Der angehängte Screen an meinem Post zeigt zumindest für den P1 was anderes und die Ursache dafür ist mir nicht ganz klar.


----------



## davidenine (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Frage:
Ist der Phenom2 940 BE länger als bis Mai erhältlich oder kommt der weg?Welche kommen weg,durch was werden sie ersetzt?
lg davidenine


----------



## Wire_Damage (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

der 940 wird durch den 945 ersetzt sowie der 920 durch den 925. Außerdem kommt ein 950 wahrscheinlich als BE, des is aber noch nicht ganz abgesichert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



davidenine schrieb:


> Frage:
> Ist der Phenom2 940 BE länger als bis Mai erhältlich oder kommt der weg?Welche kommen weg,durch was werden sie ersetzt?
> lg davidenine


Wenn der 940BE 'wegkommt', dann wird er wohl durch einen gleichwertigen bzw etwas besseren 945 ersetzt, der auch noch etwas schneller ist.
Je nach Programm/Anwendung kanns hier sein, das ein 925 einen 940 schlägt, aufgrund der etwas höher getakteten NB.

Das dürft auch der Grund für die Einführung der 9x0 Prozessoren sein, das man die NB nicht so takten konnte wie mans wollte...

Übrigens haben schon die besten Agenas 2GHz NB Takt bekommen.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Übrigens haben schon die besten Agenas 2GHz NB Takt bekommen.



Ja, stimmt. Mein 9850 BE hat ein NB-Takt von 2,4GHz stabil mitgemacht.
Der jetzige PII ist mit 2GHz NB in manchen (meistens multithreadded) Anwendungen instabil.
Mal schauen, wie es aussieht, wenn ich denn endlich mal ein Board mit ner 750er SB habe.


----------



## davidenine (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Für welchen SOckel kommt der 945 dann?am2+?


----------



## Potman (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



davidenine schrieb:


> Für welchen SOckel kommt der 945 dann?am2+?



Nein alle Phenom II die jetzt erscheinen werden, kommen für AM3. Der 920 und 940 bleiben die einzigsten für AM2+

Edit: Nebenbei gesagt, die AM3 CPUs laufen auch auf Am2+ Boards


----------



## davidenine (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Aha,dann muss ich mich ja doch beeilen.Wielange hab ich noch Zeit?Mai?


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

nein, musst dich nicht beeilen, da es keine AM3 Prozessoren sondern AM2+/AM3 Prozessoren sind!

Die sind also abwärtskompatibel, momentan.


----------



## davidenine (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Reicht da mein Asus M3A78 Pro Board mit nem Bios Update oder brauch ich ein neues?Und ist neuer Speicher nötig(Momentan hab ich ddr2 800)


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Nein, das reicht, neuer Speicher ist auch nicht nötig, PC2-8500 macht momentan eher Probleme.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ein AM3 Board brauchst du nicht unbedingt.
Es werde aber sicher jetzt immer mehr rauskommen.
Wenn einer noch AM2 Board oder sogar 939 hat, der könnte schon eher auf AM3 gehen und nicht mehr AM2+.
Kommt aber darauf an, wie sich die Preise für DDR3 entwickeln.


----------



## rzrcop (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

der 940er hat doch gegenüber dem 920er abgesehen von den 200 MHz nur Vorteile für Overclocker oder?


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Genau so ists, für 'normaluser' lohnt der Aufpreis nicht zwangsläufig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Dass der 940 BE leicht zu übertakten ist, ist klar, aber für den normalen User reicht im eigentlich auch der 920.
Schießlich kann man den auch übertakten. 
Es kommt halt darauf an, welches Budget man zur Verfügung hat.


----------



## rzrcop (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

ok, danke!


----------



## Falcon (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Der angehängte Screen an meinem Post zeigt zumindest für den P1 was anderes und die Ursache dafür ist mir nicht ganz klar.



"Nicht Unterstützt" heisst nicht, dass es in der Praxis nicht funktioniert. Offiziell kanns der Phenom1/2 nicht.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Falcon schrieb:


> "Nicht Unterstützt" heisst nicht, dass es in der Praxis nicht funktioniert. Offiziell kanns der Phenom1/2 nicht.



Nur woher stammt denn diese Info?
AMD Speicherratgeber sagt nix von: "...non't use 4x PC2-8500 Memorymodules..."

http://www.amd.com/de-de/Processors/TechnicalResources/0,,30_182_869_15920^15363,00.html


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Kingston Homepage, MoBo Herstellern bzw Handbüchern (z.B. ASUS).


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Kingston Homepage, MoBo Herstellern bzw Handbüchern (z.B. ASUS).



Dann liegt es nicht an der CPU sondern an den MoBo-Herstellern und man kann nicht sagen, der PI/PII unterstützt das nicht.

BTW: Bei ASUS wundert mich das nicht. Viel Geld für kaum Leistung/Support.

Problem mit ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe im DDR2-1066 Betrieb (mit Phenom 9850) - Planet 3DNow! Forum


Diese Story lese ich nicht das erste mal im Netz.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Heute ist mein 940 gekommen samt MA790GP-DS4H.
KW52, bin noch am Testen. Bios schon geflasht.

Hat jemand auch folgendes "Problem":
Ich kann die Temperatur erst auslesen, wenn ich nach dem Hochfahren in S3 (Ruhezustand) und wieder zurück bin.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Hat jemand auch folgendes "Problem":
> Ich kann die Temperatur erst auslesen, wenn ich nach dem Hochfahren in S3 (Ruhezustand) und wieder zurück bin.


 
Das ist ja ein geiler Bug.
Nee, sorry, das ist mir neu.
Alle Treiber auch drauf?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein geiler Bug.



Naja, nach dem 10. Mal ist es nicht mehr so geil .



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Alle Treiber auch drauf?



Ja..


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Naja, nach dem 10. Mal ist es nicht mehr so geil .


 
Kann ich nachvollziehen, dass es irgendwann nervt. Sorry, Phil. 



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Ja..


 
Hmm, klingt aber ein wenig nach einem Treiberproblem.
 Benutzt du verschiedene Programme zum Auslesen?
Wie äußert sich das genau, zeigen die einfach nichts an, oder was genau?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, klingt aber ein wenig nach einem Treiberproblem.
> Benutzt du verschiedene Programme zum Auslesen?
> Wie äußert sich das genau, zeigen die einfach nichts an, oder was genau?



Coretemp schreibt: 0°C (?)

AMD Overdrive sowie Everest usw. zeigen immer nur 39/38 an, was sich aber bei Last nicht verändert.

Ich kümmer mich morgen mal genauer drum, vllt hängts ja auch mit einer Einstellung im Bios zusammen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Coretemp schreibt: 0°C (?)


 
Aber Core Temp kann doch nur Intel CPUs auslesen, nicht AMDs. 



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> AMD Overdrive sowie Everest usw. zeigen immer nur 39/38 an, was sich aber bei Last nicht verändert.
> 
> Ich kümmer mich morgen mal genauer drum, vllt hängts ja auch mit einer Einstellung im Bios zusammen.


 
Hmm, Einstellung im Bios... kann ich mir jetzt nicht vorstellen, aber klar, nachgucken ist immer besser.
Bei meinem verändern sich die Temperaturen auch nicht so extrem.
Zwischen Idle und Last liegen nur 5°


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber Core Temp kann doch nur Intel CPUs auslesen, nicht AMDs.



Doch



> Supported Processors
> 
> AMD:
> 
> ...



Nach dem S3 geht Coretemp ja auch


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Kann das am Bios liegen?
Welche Version hast du drauf?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ja denk schon, aber wie gesagt, ist schon geflasht, F3.

Naja ist nicht sooo tragisch.


----------



## Robär (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Würde da eher auf nen Bios Bug/Feature tippen. Ist ja sonst nicht wirklich zu erklären warum sonst nur mit S3.

@quanti

Wie kommst du drauf, dass AMD CPU's mit CoreTemp nicht gehen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Robär schrieb:


> @quanti
> 
> Wie kommst du drauf, dass AMD CPU's mit CoreTemp nicht gehen?


 
Ich habs mal in einer Readme Datei bei dem Programm gelesen, dass mait nur Intel CPUs ausgelesen werden können.
Hatte das mal mit meinem alten Athlon getestet und das ging tatsächlich nicht (zeigte immer 0° an).
Lag vielleicht auch daran, dass die Version damals nicht die neueste war.


----------



## balduin2 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



> Der HT Takt darf nich höher sein als der Northbridge Takt. In diesem Falle geht der PC einfach nicht mehr an


Woher habt ihr diese Information?


----------



## Robär (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ich hab nur gehört, dass es bei Abweichungen (Asynchronität) zu Leistungseinbußen kommt.


----------



## Lee (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Diese Information habe ich aus einem ausführlichen Bericht von Planet 3dNow!. Desweiteren wird Asus (und wahrscheinlich auch einige andere MoBo Hersteller) nicht ohne Grund eine Sperre eingebaut haben, dass der HT Takt nicht höher als der NB Takt ist.

Deshalb kann ich das für euch auch nicht reproduzieren...


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



balduin2 schrieb:


> Woher habt ihr diese Information?


AMD PDF, in dem die ganzen Fehler der Prozessoren genannt wurden und MoBo hersteller.

Dieser 'Fehler' ist auch nicht wirklich schlimm.


----------



## coati (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Hat jemand auch folgendes "Problem":
> Ich kann die Temperatur erst auslesen, wenn ich nach dem Hochfahren in S3 (Ruhezustand) und wieder zurück bin.



Also ich habe das selbe Mobo, die selbe CPU (sogar gleiche KW) und ich habe dieses Problem nicht!


----------



## Gast3737 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

gibt es schon Daten wann der 925er und 945er kommen wird. habt ihr schon gesehen? bei Schottenland ist ein 950 mit Preis gelistet und allem..


----------



## Arhey (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Der wird auf der CeBIT vorgestellt.
Ich vermute er kommt im April.


----------



## Gast3737 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

ähh von welchen redest du ich rede momentan von drei verschiedenen


----------



## gorn (1. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Meint ihr der 940BE wird billiger wenn die neuen PhenomII kommen? Und wie stehen aktuell die Chancen ne gute KW zu erwischen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



gorn schrieb:


> Meint ihr der 940BE wird billiger wenn die neuen PhenomII kommen? Und wie stehen aktuell die Chancen ne gute KW zu erwischen?


 
Beides ist schwer zu beantworten.
Ich denke nicht, dass der 940 BE jetzt schon unter 200€ geht, das dauert vielleicht noch, oder AMD nimmt ihn vorher vom Markt.
Wenn du Glück hast, dann sind die ersten Produktionen schon weg und du kriegst einen von diesem Jahr.


----------



## Arhey (2. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

@Rune
Ich vermute werden alle 3 vorgestellt 
Meinte damit Phenom II X4 AM3 der 9xx Serie an sich.


----------



## Ricardo Vega (9. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ich will mir einen Neuen Gamer - PC Zusammenstellen und als Grund - CPU will ich einen Phenom 2, weil mir der Core i7 viel zu Teuer ist. Nur weiß ich leider nicht welcher Phenom 2 der Stärkste ist. Aber eines Vorweg AMD hat wirklich Gute Arbeit geleistet muss man sagen oder nicht??


----------



## Uziflator (9. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Der stärkste ist momentan der X4 940BE(3Ghz)


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (9. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



coati schrieb:


> Also ich habe das selbe Mobo, die selbe CPU (sogar gleiche KW) und ich habe dieses Problem nicht!



Hm, komischerweise ist's jetzt wie von Geisterhand weg. Ich kanns mir nicht erklären.
Nein, ich haluziniere nicht .


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Hm, komischerweise ist's jetzt wie von Geisterhand weg. Ich kanns mir nicht erklären.


 
Das freud einen doch, dass es jetzt bei dir klappt. 



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Nein, ich haluziniere nicht .


 
Nicht immer so tief ins Glas gucken.


----------



## CeresPK (10. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Jepp mich auch 

da kanns ja jetzt ans Übertakten in hohen Maßen gehen 

auf was für einen "Alltagstakt" lasst ihr euren eig laufen?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (10. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Unübertaktet, eine 8800GTS 640 bremst wohl eher in 1920*1200


----------



## goliath (10. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hi,

also meiner läuft auch mit Standard Takt 3,0 GHZ bei C´n Q on...

Reicht selbst für GTA 4 mit 100% Verkehr locker aus 

Da bremst schon eher meiner HD 3870...
Warte aber bis die 5er Generation kommt *denke ich*


----------



## |seluso| (10. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Naja, dass ist natürlich fett  
Schon wäre aber noch zu sehen, wie sie zum Beispiel ein Q9550 in Games gegen die neuen AMDs schlägt. 

Hatte leider auf einen alten Post geantwortet, also musste ich das mal ein bisschen editieren


----------



## gorn (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hab grad zum zweiten Mal nen 940BE mit 0851 bekommen, bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich ihn zurückschicken soll und wo anders bestellen oder doch behalten... Irgendwie komm ich mir schon n bissl verarscht vor.

Edit: Mom... war 0851 nicht schon die erste "gute"? Falls ja nehm ich alles zurück.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Genau, der 0851 ist der erste wirklich gute, die davor sind nicht soo toll...


----------



## gorn (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Gut, danke, dann behalt ich den.
Muss ich Vista dazu neu installieren? Hab grad noch nen X2 6000+ drin.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Nee, eigentlich nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Du wirst den Prozessor im Geräte Manager aber nach dem Einbau entfernen müssen und dann neustartet, sonst wird er wohl nicht als 4 Kern erkannt.


----------



## gorn (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Thx 
Hab schon das schlimmste befürchtet


----------



## CeresPK (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

bei mir hat Vista gleich alle4 Kerne erkannt
kann aber auch daran liegen das ich dazu noch das MB getauscht habe


----------



## optisana (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Kann zum Phenom II ( X4 940 ) nur gutes sagen, mit einem Foxconn A79A-S ohne Biosupdate direkt erkannt ohne Probleme, läuft einwandfrei und übertrifft sogar die Erwartungen!


----------



## gorn (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ich hab ein Problem:
Mit dem 940BE bootet mein PC nicht, Lüfter laufen, aber sonst nix, auch kein Piepsen. Mit dem 6000+ läuft alles.
Gibts noch ne andere Möglichkeit als CPU defekt?


----------



## Uziflator (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



gorn schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Problem:
> Mit dem 940BE bootet mein PC nicht, Lüfter laufen, aber sonst nix, auch kein Piepsen. Mit dem 6000+ läuft alles.
> Gibts noch ne andere Möglichkeit als CPU defekt?



hast du das neuste Bios drauf? 
Und welches Board hast du?


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



gorn schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Problem:
> Mit dem 940BE bootet mein PC nicht, Lüfter laufen, aber sonst nix, auch kein Piepsen. Mit dem 6000+ läuft alles.
> Gibts noch ne andere Möglichkeit als CPU defekt?


Flash das BIOS auf aktuellstem Stand, das sollte helfen.

Tuts das nicht, hast ein Problem, dann ist deine CPU möglicherweise defekt, oder dein Netzteil reicht nicht aus.


----------



## gorn (12. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Stimmt, mein BIOS könnte ein Update vertragen. Aber wenn ich das Flash Tool starten will kommt nur ne Fehlermeldung, dass das Programm nicht mit meinem Vista kompatibel sei.


----------



## Uziflator (12. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Wie wäre es mit einem Flash direkt im Bios und nicht unter Windows?


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Was für ein Board hast? Kann das nicht ausm BIOS flashen?
Hast 'nen USB Stick?
Kannst den Bootbar machen und via DOS flashen?

Winflash Tools kann ich guten Gewissens NICHT empfehlen, hab selbst shcon zu viele negative Erfahrungen damit gesammelt...


----------



## gorn (12. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

So habs jetzt auf die neuste Version geflasht, aber leider läuft die CPU immernoch nicht.
Zu schwaches Netzteil glaub ich auch nicht (Enermax 425W), hab testweise auch mal die Grafikkarte ausgebaut, hat aber auch nichts geholfen (hab auch Onboard-Grafik).

Board ist ein ASUS M3A78-T.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



gorn schrieb:


> So habs jetzt auf die neuste Version geflasht, aber leider läuft die CPU immernoch nicht.
> Zu schwaches Netzteil glaub ich auch nicht (Enermax 425W), hab testweise auch mal die Grafikkarte ausgebaut, hat aber auch nichts geholfen (hab auch Onboard-Grafik).
> 
> Board ist ein ASUS M3A78-T.


 
Was für ein Bios hast du denn jetzt drauf.
Guck mal mit CPU-Z nach.


----------



## Klutten (12. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



gorn schrieb:


> So habs jetzt auf die neuste Version geflasht, aber leider läuft die CPU immernoch nicht.
> Zu schwaches Netzteil glaub ich auch nicht (Enermax 425W), hab testweise auch mal die Grafikkarte ausgebaut, hat aber auch nichts geholfen (hab auch Onboard-Grafik).
> 
> Board ist ein ASUS M3A78-T.



Ich habe in meinem Lesertest ja gerade so eine Kombination am Laufen gehabt. Ein zu schwaches Netzteil kannst du ausschließen. Ich habe selbst mit einer GTX295 und einem 450 Watt BeQuiet keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Klutten schrieb:


> Ich habe in meinem Lesertest ja gerade so eine Kombination am Laufen gehabt. Ein zu schwaches Netzteil kannst du ausschließen. Ich habe selbst mit einer GTX295 und einem 450 Watt BeQuiet keine Probleme gehabt.


 
Mein Tipp ist ja, dass das Flashen nicht richtig geklappt hat, daher auch meine Frage, welches Bios nun drauf ist.


----------



## gorn (12. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Habs direkt im BIOS geflasht auf 0802. Angezeigt wurde, dass alles erfolgreich war, danach waren auch meine Einstellungen wieder auf default, aber ich schau gleich nochmal ins BIOS was da steht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



gorn schrieb:


> Habs direkt im BIOS geflasht auf 0802. Angezeigt wurde, dass alles erfolgreich war, danach waren auch meine Einstellungen wieder auf default, aber ich schau gleich nochmal ins BIOS was da steht.


 
Jep, 0802 ist das aktuelle.
Dann sollte der Phenom II auf jeden Fall erkannt werden.
Wenn nicht, hast du entweder ein Problem mit dem Board oder der CPU.


----------



## gorn (12. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Im BIOS steht auch 0802. Mit dem 6000+ läuft ja alles. Also CPU defekt?


----------



## 2Stoned (12. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Der Stärkste dürfte im Moment der X4 940 BE sein


----------



## gorn (14. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Nur zur Info: Mein 940BE läuft jetzt doch, hab wohl bei einem der ersten Einbauversuche ein paar Pins verbogen.


----------



## Lynx (14. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Autsch, aber wenigstens fehler gefunden.


----------



## f3rr1s (14. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



gorn schrieb:


> Hab grad zum zweiten Mal nen 940BE mit 0851 bekommen, bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich ihn zurückschicken soll und wo anders bestellen oder doch behalten... Irgendwie komm ich mir schon n bissl verarscht vor.
> 
> Edit: Mom... war 0851 nicht schon die erste "gute"? Falls ja nehm ich alles zurück.



habe sogar ein 0852 aber besonders ist er jetzt nicht leider


----------



## Gast3737 (21. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

auf der Suche nach meinem neuen Prozessor dem 925 bin ich darauf gestoßen..Kann es mal sein das der 925er nur für Retailer kommen wird...gibt es Daten dazu?


----------



## II NeMeX II (24. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hallo,

Habe eine kurze Frage bzgl. der kompatibilität von dem AMD PHENOM II X3 720 BE und meinen Board.
Passt der o.a. Prozessor auf mein Board?

Habe in die Support-Liste geschaut,dort drin stehen tut er nicht, aber keine ahnung wie alt die Liste ist,bzw. das letzte mal geupdatet wurde.
Die älteren Phenoms wie der AMD Phenom Quad-Core                                                       9850 (B3) (95W) werden unterstützt. 
Wäre nett wenn mir jmd. die Frage beantworten könnte. 

Gruß


----------



## poKe (24. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> auf der Suche nach meinem neuen Prozessor dem 925 bin ich darauf gestoßen..Kann es mal sein das der 925er nur für Retailer kommen wird...gibt es Daten dazu?




laut der letzten pcgh wird der genau wie der 945 im april kommen und "Normal" zu kaufen sein....


in deinem sysprofil steht das du nen 940 be hast, also warum willst du dir dann einen 925 kaufen????


----------



## Gast3737 (24. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

sysp mal genauer lesen..habe übergangsweise nen 5600+ drin. der 940 steht nur wegen superPi noch drin..


----------



## poKe (24. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

hab nur das in deiner signatur gelesen....


----------



## Gast3737 (25. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

bei Schottenland wurde er wieder entfernt.. ich gucke ja Täglich mal dort rein(Lesezeichen) um da die Preise zu erfahren, listet diesen ein Händler ist es ja meißt zur Veröffentlichung nicht mehr weit.

möchte diesen Prozi haben weil ich mir davon bessere OC-Ergebnisse und die evtl. Option auf AM3 frei halten will...


----------



## 2Stoned (25. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Wird der 955 ne BE?
Und weiss man schon was über max. RAM Takt? DDR3?


----------



## mysteria@amd (25. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Will/Wollte eigentlich auf den AMD Phenom II 925 warten.
Aber der 720BE reizt mich schon irgendwie  , weil ich momentan noch einen 1 kernern habe und endlich in den genuss eines mehrkerners kommen will.

Nun die Frage: Wenn ich den 720BE auf ein AM3 Board packe (Gigabyte UD4P ) und da dann 8GB Ram draufbaue, also das MB voll bestücke, läuft der dann, oder muss ich den speicher von DDR3-1333 auf 1066 heruntertakten. Wenn es den fehler im 720BE noch gibt, wie sieht das dann mit dem kommenden 925 aus?

mfg


----------



## poKe (27. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> bei Schottenland wurde er wieder entfernt.. ich gucke ja Täglich mal dort rein(Lesezeichen) um da die Preise zu erfahren, listet diesen ein Händler ist es ja meißt zur Veröffentlichung nicht mehr weit.



bei schottenland findet man den prozi jedoch ist er bei keinem händler gelistet 
AMD Phenom II X4 925 | Deneb (Quadcore/2800MHz) - L2-Cache 2 MB/L3-Cache 6 MB - Bustakt 4.0 GT/s - Sockel AM3 Boxed (95 Watt) Preise und Daten im Preisvergleich


----------



## Joker (2. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hab nicht mehr warten können und hab mir gestern beim Hardwaredealer vor Ort einen X3 720BE (0904) geholt, sofort im Biostar TA790GX A2+ eingebaut im Bios ACC auf Auto gestellt und schon war der 4.Kern da. Kam bis jetzt zwar noch nicht schwer zum Testen aber Prime ist über Nacht mal durchgelaufen @3GHz bei 1,325v keinerlei Fehler. Werd mal in den nächsten Tagen die Taktgrenzen ausloten, aber bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Schauderwelz (2. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Laut neuer AMD Folie kommt der 925er im April...

Quelle:

ComputerBase - AMD: Propus und Rana auf August verschoben?


ich bin auch imemr kurz davor den X3 720 zu kaufen aber irgendwie is mir der x4 doch schon lieber 

Bin mal gespannt ob der preis gerechtfertigt ist, ich rechne mit 199 Euro.

Der X3 720 kostet ja nur noch 120 euro! schön wäre wenn der X4 925 bei 169 - 179 Euro anvisiert wird..


----------



## Astaroth (4. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Joker schrieb:


> Hab nicht mehr warten können und hab mir gestern beim Hardwaredealer vor Ort einen X3 720BE (0904) geholt, sofort im Biostar TA790GX A2+ eingebaut im Bios ACC auf Auto gestellt und schon war der 4.Kern da. Kam bis jetzt zwar noch nicht schwer zum Testen aber Prime ist über Nacht mal durchgelaufen @3GHz bei 1,325v keinerlei Fehler. Werd mal in den nächsten Tagen die Taktgrenzen ausloten, aber bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden.


Mit Small FFTs? Wenn ja, dann hat das keine wirkliche Aussagekraft.
Die Small FFTs laufen bei mir auch super @ X4, sobald ich aber die Large FFTs teste, schmiert der Rechner nach ein paar Minuten ab.


----------



## belle (6. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ich will auch mal meine Meinung zum PII abgeben. Habe ein M3A32MVP Deluxe und bin kürzlich vom 9550 auf den 920 umgestiegen. Ich habe schon einige Taktraten, auch in Bezug auf NB und HT Link, ausprobiert. Im Vergleich zum 9550 sind es aber Welten..., durch die höhere Taktrate  sind auch die GraKa's wesentlich schneller (GPU Punkte im Vantage). Habe bisher auch immer mit Small FFT getestet, werde mal Large durchlaufen lassen, besonders wegen meinen RAM Timings.


----------



## Nickles (6. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken einen Phenom 2 zuzulegen, allerdings bezweifle ich den nutzen, der wird doch nicht spürbar schneller sein als mein jetztiges system oder?

Bremst die graka?

Lohnt der Kauf, denn ich brauch ja nicht nur den Prozi sondern auch ein neues mobo!
(neues nt nicht oder?)

Insgesamt wären das ~300 euro!
für 2% mehr Leistung 

Was denkt ihr ?


MfG


Des weiteren steht noch der neukauf eines monitors bevor,FULL HD!

Das wird meine 4850 512 aber nicht mehr mitmachen können (denke ich)

Deshalb hat der aufrüstgedanke ne gtx 285 oder ähnlich, und dadurch wird halt auch ein neuer Prozessor fällig.


----------



## Jack_Steel (6. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> *Im Handbuch steht, das ich nur 2 Speicherriegel bei 533MHz verwenden darf, stimmt das?*
> Ja, beim Phenom 1 und allen darauf basierenden CPUs.
> Beim Phenom 2 ist das nicht mehr zutreffend, hier kann man durchaus 2 Speicherriegel pro Kanal nutzen.


Ist das korrekt? Das würde heißen man kann einen Phenom II mit 4 Modulen @ 533 MHz betreiben? Hier im Forum wurde doch schon oft genau das Gegenteil bewiesen. Mein Phenom II bootet auf einem GA-MA790GP-UD4H auch nicht mit 4 Modulen @ 533 MHz.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Jein.

Das Problem ist, das die Qualität der Speicherbausteine nicht hoch genug ist, um bei 533MHz wirklich JEDEC konform zu sein, daher kann man hier schon zwangsläufig von Problemen ausgehen.

Ganz hart ausgedrückt:
533MHz ist eine OC-/Friemel-Lösung, die funktionieren kann, aber nicht muss...

Gibt auch nur 'ne Hand voll Speicher Module, die wirklich brauchbar sind, Aeneons X-Tune zum Beispiel, Kingstons Value RAM, danach hörts aber auch schon fast auf.


----------



## Jack_Steel (6. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Gibt auch nur 'ne Hand voll Speicher Module, die wirklich brauchbar sind, Aeneons X-Tune zum Beispiel, Kingstons Value RAM, danach hörts aber auch schon fast auf.


Vielleicht bin ich da etwas blauäugig aber ich hab die Qualität von Speichermodulen bisher danach beurteilt, wie nahe sie an die JEDEC Vorgaben bzgl. Spannung kommen. Das heißt ich hab versucht Module zu finden die trotz hohem Takt möglichst gute Latenzen und so nahe wie möglich an den vorgeschriebenen 1.8V laufen. Ist das der falsche Ansatz?

Ich hab jetzt mit viel Aufwand, Wartezeit und Glück (Österreich ist anders als Deutschland was Verfügbarkeit betrifft und nicht nur ) 4 Stück A-DATA XPG + Series DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-6400U CL4-4-4-12 (DDR2-800) (AD2800E002GM(O)U2K) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich besorgt und bin bisher sehr zufrieden da sie mit 1.85V, den angegebenen Latenzen bei DDR2-800 stabil laufen. Das ist besser als der Hersteller angibt und damit könnte man doch meinen die Dinger wären gut?


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Nein, das hast du richtig gemacht, dein Ansatz ist hier nicht verkehrt gewesen.
Das Problem ist aber das die Last aufm Bus mit mehreren Modulen und größeren Chips höher wird, was teilweise dazu führt, das es instabil wird...
Bei 400MHz gibts aber eigentlich keine Probleme...


----------



## Jack_Steel (6. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, das hast du richtig gemacht, dein Ansatz ist hier nicht verkehrt gewesen.
> Das Problem ist aber das die Last aufm Bus mit mehreren Modulen und größeren Chips höher wird, was teilweise dazu führt, das es instabil wird...
> Bei 400MHz gibts aber eigentlich keine Probleme...


Dann sollte man diesen Hinweis aber deutlich genug hinzufügen, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass viele Leute sonst sündhaft teuren OC-RAM kaufen und enttäuscht sind, wenn sie ihn auf 400 MHz laufen lassen müssen... ich hätte das auch fast gemacht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

OK, mach ich.


----------



## Altair94 (10. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Frage: Wird ein Phenom 2 durch eine 8800GT ausgebremst??


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Die 256MiB Version kannst sofort an die Wand nageln, da ist sie besser aufgehoben als im Rechner.
Die 512MiB Version ist halbwegs brauchbar, die kannst erstmal weiternutzen, hat sie 1GiB VRAM ist sie durchaus recht OK und sollte noch bis zur nächsten Generation halbwegs ausreichen.


----------



## Altair94 (11. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ok danke. Ich hab die Version mit 512MB, weil es (leider) zu dem Kaufzeitpunkt noch keine 1GB Version gab.


----------



## kays (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Altair94 schrieb:


> Frage: Wird ein Phenom 2 durch eine 8800GT ausgebremst??



ich klinke mich mal mit ein, wie schaut es denn mit 2  8800gt 512MB aus ???? Sprich SLI ???


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Naja, optimal ist das nicht, egal ob eine oder 2 8800GT, der Speicher ist einfach zu knapp.
1024MiB hättens hier schon sein sollen.


----------



## coati (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Mal eine Frage:

Ich habe unter XP C&Q aktiviert, funktioniert soweit auch richtig. Aber in z.B. CSS taktet die CPU nur auf 1,8 GHz anstatt 3 hoch und dadurch wird das Game ein bisschen laggy. 
Kann man das Problem iwie beheben?


----------



## Jack_Steel (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Es gibt ein Tool mit dem man C&Q einfach per Mausklick in der Taskleiste abschalten kann. Google mal nach Cool & Quiet Switcher.


----------



## coati (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Danke für den Hinweis!

Man muss nicht einmal nen Programm downloaden. Einfach in Energieoptionen bei Erweitert nen Haken bei "Symbol in der Taskleiste anzeigen" machen


----------



## eVoX (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hey, ich hab auch mal eine Frage zu Cool 'n' Quiet, es ist im Bios aktiviert, die CPU taktet aber nicht runter im Windows idle, wenn ich aber EES starte, taktet der auch runter, durch EES hab ich aber immer Aussetzer, z.B. beim Schreiben werden ein paar Bustaben nicht mitgeschrieben, muss dan immer alles durchgucken und die fehlenden Bustaben hinzufügen.
Und der Mauszeiger springt immer, wenn ich den beweg, ohne EES läuft alles flüssig, hat einer einen Antwort darauf?


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Was ist EES??

Und von welchem OS sprechen wir?
Windows Vista? da sind keine "CPU Treiber" nötig.

Oder WIndows XP, da brauchst welche...


----------



## eVoX (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

EES=Easy Energie Saver, OS ist XP, CPU Treiber ist drauf.


----------



## ILAN12346 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

hi, ich hab nen komischen effekt bei meinem P2 wargenommen...
also ich dachte mir wenn 3.5 Ghz mit stock 1.35V stable sind kann ich ja auch @ 3GHz nur 1.25V einstellen, so gemacht, primestable (2stunden getestet) keine probleme.

ABER...

dann hat mein PC bzw mein OS massive probleme bekommen 

aufeinmal hatte ich krasse grafikfehler @ desktop, programme sind reihenweiste abgestürtzt,nurnoch knacken aus den boxen 
*reset drück*
ging wieder, hab mir nix weider bei gedacht..
dann 2 stunden später (ohne last) schonwieder 
ich wieder *reset drück*

dann ises immer mal vereinselt aufgedaucht (egal ob idle oder load)

dann hab ich wieder die 1.35V reingehauen und alles wieder norm.

also es lag 100% an der Vcore aber hat einer ne ahnung wiso das aufgetreten ist, ich dachte zu wenig spannung + CPU volllast = BS, frezze...

aber das is ja auch ohne last bassiert, hmm 

BTW ich hab auch @ 3.5 getestet das selbe problem, is zwar primestaple aber bei 1.35V dauchen auch die fehler auf (egal ob load oder idle) hmmm

eig ises NUR ihm lehrlauf passiert....

konnte 4 H crysis zocken aber nach 5 min @ desktop ...... naja

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## CeresPK (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich auch mal.
nur bei mir ist dann ständig der Soundtreiber abgekackt 
und das ist bei fast täglichem Skypen etwas nervig 

Hast du die Spannung auf Auto gestellt oder direkt auf 1,35?

mach einfach mal die Spannung auf 1,37


----------



## ILAN12346 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

naja hab auto, aber 1.35 tut auch super @ 3 GHz (auch 3.3) nur wenn ich 1.25 reinhaue kommen (hab nochmal überlegt) NUR im lehrlauf diese bugs

das prob is ja nu eh away denn ich hab wiedre auo, also stock 1.35V und 3.3 reicht, tut, alles top.

aber ich will eig nur wissen wie sowas zu stante kommt, das im IDLE (so sieds aus) die CPU Fehler macht. 

BTW.: lop an windows, Hab seit Neuem Mobo den win7 RC daruf hatte keinen BS bei den CPU-problemen, is hald nur alles abgestürtzt und extreme grafikfehler (alles lustig bund, flackern...) und sound eben

 wenn du sagst das dein soundtreiber downgegangen ist, vllt sind bei mir auch die treiber (graka, sound wasweißich) away gegangen.

aber kann sich jemand erglären woher das kommt?


----------



## CeresPK (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

naja nach einem Neustart war dann wieder alles normal bis dann der Fehler wieder auftrat.
Erklären kann ich es aber nicht wieso die CPU im unbelasteten Zustand Fehler generiert.


----------



## ILAN12346 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

hehe, ich bins nochmal 

hab ein kleines problem, also überall wird erzählt das 3.5 GHz @ stockspannung stable sein naja ich hab vorsichtshalber die Vcore auf 1.4 gedreht und multi @ 17.5.

so war auch stable @ 3Dmark 03/05/06 aber bei vantage war schluss, beim CPUwarmup hat mich ein BS begrüßt >....<

hab daraufhin Prime95 laufen lassen und nach ~ 20 sec war wieder soein schönes blaues bild mit weißem text da -....-

hab vorher kein stab.test gemacht (vor 3Dmark) ddenn alle sagen ja das das tut @ 1.35 jetzt die frage woran kanns ligen?

wärent den 20 sec Prime war die CPU nur 50° warm am mobo kanns eig. auchnicht ligen.

sind noch andere werte anzuheben auser Multi und Vcore (zb. NB oder HT volt, oder wasweißich?)

50° sin doch eig. auch noch gut


----------



## Jack_Steel (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Vielleicht hast du ja so ein Sample wie meines erwischt. Nach 4 Wochen OC Tests kann ich behaupten dass 3,5 GHz @ Stockspannung eine Illussion war. Ich komme mit 1,45V auf maximal 3450 MHz stabil. Alles andere stürzt mit Prime früher oder später ab (vor allem wenn nur 448K gerechnet werden).


----------



## ILAN12346 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

.______. 

also 3.4 tun @ 1.4V (primestable)

aber 3.5 sin nur bedingt benchstable



ich seh manchmal bei den P2 valis. das die trotz der BE den multi zb @ 17 machen und dann mit FSB den rest, is das stabiler?


----------



## orca113 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Das ist jetzt kein Quatsch,ich betreibe den PhII 940 BE mit 3,5Ghz Prim,Bench und alltagsstabil @ Standart-Spannung.


----------



## Jack_Steel (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Bei mir hat das keinen Unterschied gemacht, hab alle möglichen Kombinationen ausprobiert. Falls du wissen willst welche, hier eine Auflistung. Ich will dir ja nicht die Hoffnung nehmen aber ich hab inzwischen eingesehen dass es offenbar auch CPU's gibt die aus der Reihe tanzen und nicht so hohe OC Ergebnisse schaffen.

Dachte zuerst auch die 3,5 GHz stabil zu haben, musste zum Schluss dann aber sogar noch runtergehen und das wohl gemerkt bei 1,45V. Ich hab in Summe 320 Stunden reine OC-Tests gemacht und etwa 70 KWh Strom dafür verbraten...


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Öhm, Leute, für OC gibt es einen Thread im OC Forum.

Und das nicht alle CPUs gleich gut gehen sollte so langsam bekannt sein...
Also beim einen kann der Phenom 3,5GHz@Default erreichen, beim nächsten bleibts dann bei 3,375MHz...


----------



## ILAN12346 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

@ jack, THX für dein pdf...
 hast ja wirklich alles versucht .___.


@ orca, naja hast wohl glück gehabt...


@Stefan, sry


~Update~

Hab nu 3.5 Prime/allesstable

jack, du kannst ja mal die settings versuchen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und HT auf 2000 multis sin 17.5...

nochmal THX an alle 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## ILAN12346 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

hi, ich bins nochmal.

ja, diesmal nix mit OC  

Also Hab ja noch meine 800Mhz´er aus alten 6000+ zeiten  
so, hab mir gedacht das iwas >1000 besser zum rest des sys´s passt.
wolde mir nu die 1200MHz domis. bestellen hab aber nu iwo gesehen das der P2 nur bis 1066MHz DDR2 kann (offizielle spec.)....

ABER!! 

auf meinem mobokarton steht 1200+ DDR2...
so das is ja nu ein Eindeutiges AMD Mobo. (AM2+  ).
nu meine logische frage, wenn ich mir die domis hohl, werden die auf 1200 MHz laufen, oder werden die auf 1066 begrenzt??   

aso, und jetzt bitte nicht mit anfangen das ich mir doch geich das die AM3 vers. hohlen häten können und dann bis 1600 MHz DDR3 kommen würde 

schonmal THX


----------



## goliath (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



ILAN12346 schrieb:


> hi, ich bins nochmal.
> 
> ja, diesmal nix mit OC
> 
> ...



Soweit wie ich das weiss, werden die 1200er nur bei bestimmten Modulen vom Mainboardhersteller unterstützt!

Schau also mal einfach auf der HP des MD-Herstellers nach, dann kennst du schon die Antwort !

Ansonsten hilft nur auf eigenem Risiko zu testen


----------



## HalbesEi (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Mein Prozessor läuft Standardmäßig auf 800 Mhz(Multiplikator 4) und unter Last manchmal auf 1,6Ghz (Multiplikator 8)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte ihn auf 3,2GHz laufen lassen, was sollte ich jetzt am besten machen?(Bzw was hab ich bis jetzt falsch gemacht?)

Ins Bios gehen und einfach den Multiplikator erhöhen? 

prozessor: AMD X4 955 BE
Graka: Geforce GTX 285
MB: GIGABYTE GA-MA790XT-UD4P (AM3)
RAM: 4GB 1333er
Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2


----------



## coati (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ich hab das selbe Problem, dass der manche Spiele nicht als Last "ansieht" und nicht hochtaktet.

Ich hab mir einfach unter Start/Systemsteuerung/Leistung und Wartung/Energieoptionen/Erweitert einen Haken bei "Symbol in der Taskleiste anzeigen" gesetzt.

Immer wenn ich ein Spiel starte, stell ich dann Desktop ein. Und wenn ich aufhöre wieder Tragbar/Laptop.

Etwas nervig aber nen anderen Weg hab ich noch nicht gefunden


----------



## HalbesEi (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Problem gelöst!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Einfach ein BIOS update machen, dann wird er problemlos erkannt

PS:Wenn man es flasht und der Computer nach dem Einstellen vom BIOS neu startet, kann die Nachrichtkommen, dass die Boot-Partition im Eimer ist.
(bei mir war das so... )
Nach dem neuinstallieren kam die Nachricht immer noch...
Dann hab ich den USB-Stick rausgezogen und dann lief es problemlos, nur dass ich jetzt 2 Wondows auf dem System hab.


----------



## ILAN12346 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

hmmm, du hast ja fun mit deinem PC xD

naja das 1. prob war sicher nu "cool and quite" *in bios geh und ausschald*

das 2. is wol gewesen das bei der bootreinfolge "removeble divice" oder so stand^^

hast ja bios updatet ---> alle settings weg (bzw. @ stock)

naja, am besten is einfach mal dein win neu/frich aufsetzten und die partitionen löschen.

MFG ILAN12346 *hab endlich 3.6 Primestable  >..< 1.525V*


----------



## ILAN12346 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

mal ne fraga an alle, bei intel c0 is doch 100°C die Tmax, was is die offiziele bei nem P2 @ c2 

hab mal was von 62°C gelesen, in soner PCGH auflistung aller cpu´s, finde die aber nichtmehr .__.

mfg ilan12346


----------



## Uziflator (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



ILAN12346 schrieb:


> mal ne fraga an alle, bei intel c0 is doch 100°C die Tmax, was is die offiziele bei nem P2 @ c2
> 
> hab mal was von 62°C gelesen, in soner PCGH auflistung aller cpu´s, finde die aber nichtmehr .__.
> 
> mfg ilan12346


Müsste die Aktuelle PCGH sein  und ja es sind 62Grad (PII920-PII 955)


----------



## SLIKX (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

alles schön erklärt


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Dazu muss man noch sagen, das das tCase ist, also die Temperatur des Deckels, nicht des Kerns...


----------



## ILAN12346 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

aso, hmm also was solte das max sein das tools, wie zb. Coretemp anzeigen?


----------



## noname545 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

tach erstmal findet ihr den AMD Phenom II X3 gut (122€) ? will den nähmlich zulegen weis aber net ob er vile Power hat weil besitze ne HD 4670 512mb von Ice Q HIS möchte damit paar action spiele zocken. bitte mit Motherboard vorschlagen 
schonmal danke


----------



## Xylezz (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Soo mein Phenom 2 940 BE hat gerade seinen Weg aufs MoBo gefunden(samt neuen RAM )

Noch ist der Boxed Lüfter drauf aber das ändert sich bald 

Aufjedenfall muss ich sagen sehr angenehm, deutlich schneller als mein alter Phenom 9500 (das sind ja Welten 0o)

MfG Xy


----------



## ILAN12346 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

hehe, Xylezz

ich hatte zuerst nen x2 6000+ (@3.3 GHz) das sind welten xD

MFG ilan12346


----------



## coati (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

und ich vor meinem 940er einen SingleCore mit 2,1 GHz (XP2800+)


----------



## eVoX (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hey, gibt es Programm für den Phenom 2 940 BE, womit ich nicht im Bios sondern auf dem Desk das Cool 'n' Quiet aus- bzw. anmachen kann?


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

K10stat


----------



## eVoX (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ah, danke, habs grad hinbekommen

Edit: Läuft doch nicht wie erwartet, wie mach ich das den richtig?


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig ... 
Und zwar : Ist ein spürbarer Unterschied zwischen dem 810 und dem 905e zu merken ?! 
Der 905 hat ja soweit ich weiß 2,5 GHZ und der 810 2,6 GHZ aber dafür braucht der erstere weniger Strom.


----------



## n0stradamus (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hi,
soweit ich weiß hat der 905e eine weitaus geringere TDP als der 810er,
nämlich 65W anstelle der 95W des 810. Insofern werden die 100Mhz recht teuer erkauft 
Ich hoffe ich habe deine Frage beantwortet^^

Jetzt zu meiner Frage:
Wenn ich bei meiner CPU bei Volllast nach der Vcore schaue, sind bei Stock-Frequenzen (C'nQ an) 1,35V bei einem Phenom II X4 955 normal ?

Gruß


----------



## ILAN12346 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

joup^^

1.35V is beim P2 920-955 normal

ich hab manhmal auf 1.55 Für 3.7GHz 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Lindt (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Gibts immoment eine Woche mit der man den 4./3+4 Kern freichalten kann. Also x3 710/720 oder x2 550?


----------



## ILAN12346 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

hm, soweit ich weiß geht das beim x2 550/x3 710 Garnicht und beim 720 waren das die wochen (sry, steht in der PCGH ausgabe 6/09 und die ligt zuhause, bin grade auf arbeit. wenn ich daheim bin guck ich mal schnell)

aso braust ja auch ein board Mit AAC (790FX/GX) ich glaube die neueren Nforce chipsätze können auch sowas.

ich bin zwar nicht der erste/einzig der dir das mal gesagt hat. aber denk darüber nach ob du das wirklich so machen willst^^

denn fakt is, es gibt ja nen grund wiso AMD den 4. core deaktiviert hat.

anm besten du kaufst dir kleich nen schönen quaddi 940/945 oder 955.

es gibt zwar leute die glük haben und den 4. core 100% nutzen/belasten/ocen können aber das is sicher die minderheit. 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Havenger (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

ja der kühler ist zwar laut aber auch leistungsfähig (zumindest für geringes oc) hab den auch noch und verwende ihn noch trotzdem würde ich gern mehr aus meinem rausholen kennt ihr da perfekte lüfter mit preis unter 75€ 100 würden auch noch gehen !


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Lindt schrieb:


> Gibts immoment eine Woche mit der man den 4./3+4 Kern freichalten kann. Also x3 710/720 oder x2 550?



Darauf solltest nicht spekulieren, die sind idR nicht grundlos abgestellt, die Kerne.
Nur selten gehen alle 4e...


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ich hab noch ne frage bezüglich dem 905e.
Und zwar sind 60€ den Aufpreis wert (wenn man vom 705e ausgeht)?!


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Kommt drauf an, was du machen willst und warum du das ausgeben möchtest.

Der 905 ist ja ein  speziell energiesparender Prozessor, wenns das nicht unbedingt brauchst, würd ich eher einen 925 oder ähnlich nehmen...


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Nein ich will schon einen 705 oder 905.
Bis auf paar Spiele und sehr viel Internet/Musik mach ich nix...
CoD4,Assassins Creed (II),Call of Juarez,Anno 1701+1404 und paar ältere Titel sollten laufen. Diablo 3,Risen,Guild Wars 2 auch 
Sollte bei einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 und ner HD4850 ja möglich sein!?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Da ist auch noch viel mehr möglich.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Was soll mir das jetzt sagen 
Was meinst du genau.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Na ja, du kannst mit jedem heutigen Prozessor alle Spiele absolut super spielen. Und da der ganze neue Krempel im Spielebereich sowieso nur noch auf Konsolengames basiert, wird das auch erst mal so bleiben.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Also rentieren sich die 60€ nicht?!
Wenn nicht dann würd ich den 705 nehmen.


----------



## Stingray93 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Also rentieren sich die 60€ nicht?!
> Wenn nicht dann würd ich den 705 nehmen.




STOP!

du willst dir doch nicht für 160€ den 905er holen wenn es für das gleiche geld das momentane Topmodell 955 gibt?
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (HDZ955FBGIBOX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ich will keinen 955 
Ich will ein Energiesparmodell.
Schließlich läuft bei mir tagtäglich der Pc stundenlang.

Hab mich jetzt ehh für den 705e entschieden.


----------



## Stingray93 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Naja es wäre aber trotzdem eine klügere investiotion im gegensatz zum 905er gewesen, den 955 könntest du einfach runtertakten und er würde genau so viel verbrauchen wie der 905er. Allerdings hättest dann eben auch noch die möglichkeit wieder hochzutakten falls du mehr Power bräuchtest. 

Aber da du dich ja eh entschieden hast, viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Prozessor!


----------



## ILAN12346 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

@Stingray93, es soll leute geben die nicht nur auf pure power setzen wie ich und du^^

es gibt auch leute die Energieeffizient bzw die energiebewuster leben und ihre stromrechnung nicht unnodig in die höhe dreiben wollen 

@DarkMessjah29, auch viel spaß mit deiner neuen CPU 


MFG ILAn12346


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Ich will keinen 955
> Ich will ein Energiesparmodell.
> Schließlich läuft bei mir tagtäglich der Pc stundenlang.
> 
> Hab mich jetzt ehh für den 705e entschieden.


 
Sehr gute Wahl. 



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Naja es wäre aber trotzdem eine klügere investiotion im gegensatz zum 905er gewesen, den 955 könntest du einfach runtertakten und er würde genau so viel verbrauchen wie der 905er. Allerdings hättest dann eben auch noch die möglichkeit wieder hochzutakten falls du mehr Power bräuchtest.
> 
> Aber da du dich ja eh entschieden hast, viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Prozessor!


 
Dann wirst du den 955 aber schwer runtertakten müssen. 
Wenn der 955 das Verbrauchsniveau des 705e erreicht hat, ist er sicher nicht mal mehr so schnell wie ein Sempron. 
Da lobe ich mir die Stromspar CPUs.
Sind ja nicht grundlos teurer als normale Modelle.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hab die Tabelle der aktuell erhältlichen CPUs etwas aktualisiert.
Ich hoffe, ich hab nicht zu viel vergessen.

Bitte mal das erste Posting anschauen, ob das auch alles so stimmt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bitte mal das erste Posting anschauen, ob das auch alles so stimmt.


 
Wird erledigt, mein Meister. 


Edit:
Du könntest meinen Namen mal korrigieren, und zwar dort:
*Wichtige Links zu Postings zum Phenom 2 in Farbe* 
Da ist dir ein Buchstabe im Namen zuviel reingerutscht.

Ansonten sieht es sehr gut aus.


----------



## Procompsognathus (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

DU könntest ja mal aus der 2 eine II machen,das sieht besser aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Procompsognathus schrieb:


> DU könntest ja mal aus der 2 eine II machen,das sieht besser aus


 
Ich hätte eher hingeschrieben, ob der Multi frei wählbar ist oder nicht.
Ungelockt klingt so Denglisch.


----------



## Havenger (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

hätte da mal ne ganz dumme frage : wie kann man den phenom eig so übertakten das danach das cnq auch ohne tools wie k10 stat noch ganz normal funzt ? hab den fsb derzeit auf 215 und den multi bei 15 nur würde ich schon gern die 3,6 ghz haben ohne große spannungsanhebungen des fsb kann mir da einer nen tipp geben wie mans machen kann ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Sobald du im Bios die Taktfunktionen auf Manuell stellst, schaltet sich CnQ ab.
Sofern ich das noch weiß.


----------



## Havenger (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

naja net ganz wenn ich es auf manuell nehme dann passiert noch nicht das si nur wenn ich den cpu multi verändere dann läuft der dann z.bsp permanent auf 3600 mhz und dann wirds bei mir wie in ner wüste nur das eben der sand fehlt ( sehe aber bestimmt net schlecht aus ringsum den pc sand, hinter mir ne kleine oase ) naja und k10 stat erfordert admin rechte nach dem starten so wie jedes tool was hardwareeinstellungen vornehmen will ... das beste wäre es wenn man den mikrocode um schreiben könnte nur das geht ja niccht mit hausmitteln ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Wenn ich das bei mir im Bios auf manuell stelle (aber sonst nichts verändere) geht CnQ bei mir nicht mehr.


----------



## Havenger (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

hab das gigabyte board ga-ma770-ud3 und da gehts hab auch nur den fsb angehoben sowie die fsb-nb spannung aber sonst nicht und everest sagt das cnq noch aktiv wäre und das merke ich auch denn wenn der ne stunde unter last is dann steigt die temp bei mir im zimmer auf gefühlte 35° an


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Wenn CnQ aber noch geht, sollte die CPU runtertakten.
Schon mal mit CPU-Z geguckt ob das stimmt?


----------



## Havenger (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

ja die taket auch runter nur eben wenn ich den multi anhebe dann nicht mehr das ist das problem und den fsb will ich net wirklich auf 240 hochknallen


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Dann muss der Multi wohl auf "auto" stehen, damit CnQ bei dir geht.
Anders als mit dem Bus Takt gehts dann wohl nicht.


----------



## Havenger (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

hmm schade da hilft dann wohl nur eins : neuer kühler damit nicht mehr gar so heis wird und dann eben den multi erhöhen


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Havenger schrieb:


> hmm schade da hilft dann wohl nur eins : neuer kühler damit nicht mehr gar so heis wird und dann eben den multi erhöhen


 
Ich habe den CnQ Krempel auch nicht mehr am Laufen und meine CPU wird im Idle 37° warm und unter Last 43°.


----------



## ILAN12346 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

._. ich hatte es nie an und hab 38/47° (also @ 3.3GHz)

>....< FU! stromrchnung, ich muss die nachzahlung zahlen

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ich muss meinen Strom eh selbst bezahlen, da kommt es auf die paar Euro auch nicht mehr drauf an.
Wenn ich daran denke, wie oft der Trockner läuft.


----------



## Havenger (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

der läuft bei mir mir refernz kühler schon um die 50° obwohl alles richtig eingebaut und draufgesetzt is ...


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

öhm, welchen FSB?!


----------



## ILAN12346 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Havenger schrieb:


> der läuft bei mir mir refernz kühler schon um die 50° obwohl alles richtig eingebaut und draufgesetzt is ...


 
Naja der ref.kühler is hald nicht so der bringer 

Naja ich hab die CPU/NB Voldage von 1,375 (M4a79 Deluxe) auf 1.1V (M4a79T Deluxe) gesetzt das sind knap 5° weniger @ CPU ^^

ist auch abs. stabiel hatte mit 3.6GHz 5 Stunden Prime laufen ohne fehler

so komm ich bei 3.75GHz(1.55V)auch "nur" auf ~60°C mit 1,375 CPU/NB Voldage hab ich die 62° nach 5 min 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Havenger (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

die werte werd ich mal ausprobieren mal sehen ob die bei mir auch so funzen und wenn dann mit einer kleinen abwandulung wenns net so sein sollte  

aber danke

meinte vorhin den httakt den richtigen fsb gibts ja net mehr


----------



## ILAN12346 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

also KP ob 1.1V bei dir tut aber das is bei AM3 nomal V.(und da der 940er ja auch nur ein AM3 CPU is mit 2 Massepins mehr, hat der auch nix gegen ^^ ). ich kahm auf die Idee da es mein board als AM3 version gibt und da auser dem DDR3 und AM3 Sockel nicht viele nenenswerte unterschiede sind, Naja im Name ist noch ein T und das AM3board kostet 10€ weniger o_0. Aber sonst... 

Fals noch jmd. nen anderen unterschied kennt, sagt es mir ^^

MFG ILAN12346 (asso die Ramslots sind nicht gelb/schwarz sondern orange/schwarz)


----------



## Procompsognathus (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Ey Stefan,könntest du eventuel mal statt ungelockt  "Freier Multi" Schreiben?Das wäre leichter zu verstehen da viele nichmal wissen was ungelockt heißt
Und beim Phenom II X4 955 muss noch ein BE dahinter und beim X2 550 auch.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Done
Habs mal in 'Multi nach oben offen' umbenannt, das triffts IMO am besten.


----------



## Procompsognathus (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Du solltest auch die erwartet Liste verbessern.Der Regor ist schon längst auf dem Markt,und bei Rana stet immer noch April.Mach daraus mal Unbekannt oder drittes/viertes Quartal.Und hinter den 955 und 550 muss noch ein "BE".
Der richtigkeit halber sollte es auch Athlon II und Phenom II statt Athlon 2 und Phenom 2 heißen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Hi Stefan, ich hätte noch drei Vorschläge:
1. Warum lässt du "X4", "X3" etc. aus dem Namen heraus? Gerade das ist doch eigentlich das einzige, das einen Rückschluss auf eine Eigenschaft der CPU zulässt.
2. Beim Phenom II X4 955 fehlt das "(BE)".
3. DDR3-RAM kommt momentan noch etwas zu kurz. Vielleicht ist auch hier ein Hinweis sinnvoll, dass sich Module mit sehr hohen Taktraten nicht auszahlen, da hier in der Praxis eine IMC-Limitierung vorliegt. Mehr als DDR3-1600 würde ich nach meinen Erfahrungen definitiv nur experimentierfreudigen Enthusiasten empfehlen.

- Dieser Beitrag wird auf Wunsch zur Wahrung der Übersichtlichkeit gelöscht -


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Man sollte auch noch erwähnen, dass DDR3 bis zu einer bestimmten Spannung problemlos sind.
Aber eine Grenze sollte eingebaut werden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Hi Stefan, ich hätte noch drei Vorschläge:
> 1. Warum lässt du "X4", "X3" etc. aus dem Namen heraus? Gerade das ist doch eigentlich das einzige, das einen Rückschluss auf eine Eigenschaft der CPU zulässt.


Weil ich irgendwie nicht so wirklich dran gedacht hab, damals.
Wird aber schnellstmöglich nachgeholt


PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> 2. Beim Phenom II X4 955 fehlt das "(BE)".


Wird gefixt, noch heute



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> 3. DDR3-RAM kommt momentan noch etwas zu kurz. Vielleicht ist auch hier ein Hinweis sinnvoll, dass sich Module mit sehr hohen Taktraten nicht auszahlen, da hier in der Praxis eine IMC-Limitierung vorliegt. Mehr als DDR3-1600 würde ich nach meinen Erfahrungen definitiv nur experimentierfreudigen Enthusiasten empfehlen.


OK, das muss ich dann noch irgendwann mal hinzufügen.

Hab den Thread ja auch lange vernachlässigt, damals als ich ihn schrieb, gabs noch nicht so wirklich viel DDR-3 SDRAM.



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> - Dieser Beitrag wird auf Wunsch zur Wahrung der Übersichtlichkeit gelöscht -


nicht notwendig.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man sollte auch noch erwähnen, dass DDR3 bis zu einer bestimmten Spannung problemlos sind.
> Aber eine Grenze sollte eingebaut werden.


Ist bei DDR-3 SDRAM völlig unproblematisch, da weitaus geringer als bei DDR-2 SDRAM.
Hier grillst du eher den Speicher als den Controller.

Kritisch wird es so um 2V rum.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Was ist denn nun mit den Verbesserungen?
Hab  hier im Thread bissel mitgelesen,ist schonmal einigermaßen gelungenR


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Sorry, hab ich vergessen und jetzt nachgeholt.

Die komplette Bezeichnung ist jetzt in der Tabelle.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ist bei DDR-3 SDRAM völlig unproblematisch, da weitaus geringer als bei DDR-2 SDRAM.
> Hier grillst du eher den Speicher als den Controller.
> 
> Kritisch wird es so um 2V rum.


 
Das bedeutet also, dass ich beim AM3 auch DDR3 Speicher verbauen kann, der mit 1,9 Volt läuft?


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*

Natürlich, macht der CPU gar nichts.

Allerdings solltest bedenken, das die Spec für DDR-3 SDRAM 1,5V sagt, macht mal eben so um die 25% mehr Spannung.
Das kann eigentlich nicht lange gut gehen, entsprechend würde ich auch von solchen Modulen abraten, zumal der IMC eh limitiert...


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Natürlich, macht der CPU gar nichts.
> 
> Allerdings solltest bedenken, das die Spec für DDR-3 SDRAM 1,5V sagt, macht mal eben so um die 25% mehr Spannung.
> Das kann eigentlich nicht lange gut gehen, entsprechend würde ich auch von solchen Modulen abraten, zumal der IMC eh limitiert...


 
Genau das meine ich ja, die Spezifikationen sind 1,5 Volt. Ich finde es schon eine Frechheit, bei 1,65 Volt von Low Voltage zu reden. 
Aber gute DDR3 Kits für AMD in diesem Spannungsbereich sind ja echt selten.
Da ist man fast gezwungen sich einen Tripple Channel Kit zu kaufen und zwei Riegel davon einzubauen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juli 2009)

Hab mal einige Athlon2 Modelle hinzugefügt


----------



## kuer (1. September 2009)

Habe mir mal den Athlon II X2 250 zugelegt für den HTPC. Rennt klasse, ist aber leider kein BE. Geht aber trotz dem besser als der alte 6000+ und verbrennt auch wehniger Watt. Bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Havenger (2. September 2009)

hab jetzt den megahalems mir zugelegt und nun eine frage : der p2 ist bei mir mit 3,3ghz bei 33-34°und unter vollast bei guten 50° ist das ok ? oder immer noch in einem für den kühler untypischen bzw. zu hohen bereich ?


----------



## RSX (2. September 2009)

Ich würde sagen, das ist okay! Hab ungefähr die selben Temps mit meinem Groß Clockner.


----------



## ATIFan22 (8. September 2009)

Ich habe bei mir eig niedirgere Temps ( bei 3,4 Ghz ) allerdings mittlerweile 3 gehäuselüfter, 2 hinten ,eine an der Seite ,die nur damit beschäftigt sind es der CPU so kühl wie möglich zu gestalten und zum anderen habe ich auch nur den x3 ...
Aber alles unter 60 °C ist eig okay ...


----------



## Juarez91 (17. September 2009)

Also die Temperaturen sind wirklich absolut in Ordnung. Man sagt sie sollte nicht mehr als 65°C haben, also ist alles bestens. Wenn dir die Temps zu hoch sind musst du eben einen anderen Kühler draufmachen. Ich haben mit meinem Clockner unter Last maximal 45°C.

Mfg Snooper


----------



## madine (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe jetzt seit einiger Zeit einen Phenom II X4 940BE, den ich mit einem Thermalright IFX 14 kühle.
Kürzlich habe ich mich entschlossen den etwas zu übertakten und habe einen neuen Lüfter auf den Kühler(Sharkoon System Fan P) gesetzt.
Meine CPU läuft jetzt stabil mit 3,6GHz und 1,4V bei maximal 45° Celsius unter Last und nur 1100rpm!


----------



## der_flamur (23. Oktober 2009)

So, ich will jetzt auch mitmischen, und zwar mit dem Athlon II 620. Ich schau mal wie hoch ich ihn Ocen kann...


----------



## superman1989 (24. Oktober 2009)

ahh ich hab nen ma770-ud3 ohne p  (da steht was von am3 Support auf der Verpackung)

und will nen 955 rein machen! geht das?

geht des mit ddr2 noch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2009)

Jo, geht, schau nach dem Bios, das gebraucht wird, damit der 955 darauf läuft, gegebenenfalls Update machen.


----------



## riedochs (30. Oktober 2009)

AMD ist echt ein Trödelladen. Seit Ewigkeiten warte ich schon auf die Lieferbarkeit des Athlon IIx4 605e. Wieviele Monate sind die 45W Versionen schon angekündigt? Scheinbar wollen die nix verkaufen und ich will eigentlich gleich 2 haben.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. November 2009)

Hy,
gibts aktuelle Infos welche Kühler mit dem X4 620 ausgeliefert werden.
Ist das immer noch das Doppelhetpipe Modell aus diesem Thread?


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. November 2009)

Ähm, du bist hier genau in dem Thread 
Aber ich denke nicht, das der beim x4/620 dabei ist sondern eher was einfacheres, ohne Heatpipe.

Ist ja auch nicht notwendig.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. November 2009)

Oh,war mir gar nicht bewusst.
Nunja,es sollte auch unter Last nicht gerade zum Fön mutieren.
Dann würde ich schon eher 15€ für einen Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 oder was ähnliches dagegen anschmeißen.
Wobei dann ja die Frage im Raum stünde ob man diese 15€  dann nicht lieber in einen stärkeren Prozessor steckt steckt.
Bei welchen Modellen ist denn der Heatpipekühler bestätigt und wie schlägt der sich so?


----------



## Jan565 (22. November 2009)

Du meintest bestimmt den freezer 64pro. Davon habe ich noch einen 4 jahre alten gerade in Benutzung auf meiner CPU dem AMD Phenom 2 955BE. CPU läuft gerade auf 3,6ghz bei 1,4V. Bin da noch ein wenig am testen mit Prime95 aber ich denke mal die Vcore geht noch weiter runter. Und CoreTemp sagt mir 62° an. Was ich für solch einen günstigen Lüfter schon für eine super Leistung halte. Ich würde den Lüfter auf jedenfall nehmen und dann halt den Athlon den man will oder Phenom.


----------



## Cop (25. November 2009)

sagt mal, habe heute gehört, das in 2010 zwei neue serien von AMD kommen sollen, einmal ein x6 +3Ghz mit 128+128/1024 Pro Core und 12MB für alle zusammen .

und einer mit 64+64/1024 pro Core +6MB für alle .

und x2 Semprons mit 64+64/1024 pro Core.

wobei dann sicher auch welche mit 12MB und bis auf zwei Cores runtergesperrte kommen werden.

was meint ihr, stimmt das ?


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (25. November 2009)

Von AMD kommen keine Desktop Prozessoren mit 12MB Cache. Das ist der Intel Gulftwon Hexa Core. Das einzige halbwegs neue von AMD wird nächstes Jahr der AMD Phenom II X6 mit 6MB Cache sein. Keine Veränderung, lediglich zwei zusätzliche Kerne. Bulldozer, das heißt die ganz neue Architektur, kommt 2011 für den Desktop Markt.


----------



## Cop (25. November 2009)

noch mehr Cores die sich den mikriegen 6MB cache teilen müssen?
wie wenig effizient das ist zeigt der 550BE !


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (25. November 2009)

Junge, dein 550 BE ist nicht das Allheilmittel.
Der Phenom hat auch nur 2MB Cache für 4 Kerne. Da sind 6MB bei 6 Kernen eher Sinnvoll.
Natürlich ist mehr Cache besser, aber auch Teurer, und der Die Vergrößert sich + mehr Stromverbrauch. AMD wird bei dem 45nm Hexa Core schon Probleme mit der TDP kriegen. Mit noch mehr Cache könnte man diese CPU nicht Herstellen weil zu viel Strom würde verbraucht werden.


----------



## Cop (25. November 2009)

was ich damit sagen wollte, ist das mehr cache mehr bringt, schau die Benches, da sind die x2 und x3 mit 6MB sehr dicht an dem x4.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (25. November 2009)

Nein, Cache bringt nicht mehr. Vorallem nicht wenn man L3 Cache UND 4 Kerne mehr hat als dein 550.
Und jetzt zum 1783849456943590. mal, die Benches bei Computerbase sind mit einer alten 9800GTX gebencht werden. Die Graka ist schwach! Wenn du dir RICHTIGE Benches anguckst, wirst du den Abstan schon noch bemerken...


----------



## Dennisen (28. November 2009)

Ist es irgendwie problematisch einen Phenom II mit diesem RAM zu betreiben: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4096MB-Kit OCZ PC2-8500 Platinum, CL5?

Der fällt ja unter PC2-8500


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. November 2009)

Spannung ist schon etwas hoch, mit 400MHz gibts aber keine Probleme...


----------



## Scorpioking78 (30. November 2009)

@ GOW Zeus

Das Platinum-Kit arbeitet anstandslos bei mir. Es läßt sich auch mit abgesenkter Spannung betreiben. Mußte ausproieren. Meiner arbeitet mit DDR2 1066 5-5-5-15 @1.9V.

@Cop

Ich hatte erst kürzlich ein paar benches PI und PII in nen thread gestellt. Man sieht einen Vorteil des größeren Caches nur bei Multithreaded Anwendungen wie CB/POV-Ray.


----------



## Dennisen (1. Dezember 2009)

Wie hast du den Clock geändert? o.O


----------



## netheral (1. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht kann mir da ja jemand weiterhelfen.  Ich habe heute für meine Freundin ein neues Fahrgestell mit einem Athlon X2 250 (Regor, 2x 3 Ghz) und einem Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 Rev. 2.0 bestellt. Als Ram hält mein aktueller A-Data DDR800 her, den ich durch frisch gezackten G.Skill 1066er ersetze. Das Board schneidet für den Preis ja eigentlich überall ab, jedoch ist die CPU in der Kompatibilitätsliste auch bei der Rev. 2 des Boards nicht von Anfang an.

Wird das Teil trotzdem anlaufen oder muss ich meine halbe WaKü zerrupfen, um mit Hilfe meines X4 940 BE zu flashen? Letzteres wäre erträglich, aber zumindest bescheuert aufwändig.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? 

Danke euch.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Dezember 2009)

Das sollte eigentlich anlaufen, AGESA sei dank.


----------



## netheral (4. Dezember 2009)

Naja, ich denke auch mal. Wahrscheinlich wird die CPU einfach nur falsch erkannt, sprich mit irgend einem Murks wie 8x166 Mhz. Habe es schon einige Male so erlebt.

Wird wohl laufen, ich bin einfach mal zuversichtlich. ^^


----------



## netheral (8. Dezember 2009)

So, für alle, die die gleiche Frage brennt: Ich habe jetzt den PC zusammengebaut. Den AII X2 250 auf das Brett genagelt (dachte erst, dass es garnicht passt ^^) und einfach gebootet.

Er erkennt die CPU nicht mit dem Multi. Setzt man den Multi jedoch manuell auf 15 hoch, bootet der PC damit herrlich.


----------



## netheral (10. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, auch wenn in dem Fred scheinbar nichts mehr los ist: Kennt jemand ca. die Standard Vcore der Regor CPUs? (laut Thread passen die ja auch hier rein)

Ich spreche von besagtem AII X2 250 mit 2x3.0 Ghz. Nativ wird er vom Board mit 1,425 (!!!!) VCore angezeigt und befeuert. Mit 1,3 läuft er noch locker primestable.
Weiss jemand, was Standard ist? Würde das Ding gerne so tief befeuern, wie es stabil läuft und da wäre ein Standardwert sicherlich superb.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (10. Dezember 2009)

Ja die haben ne ziemlich hohe Vcore, hat mich auch gewundert ...
also mit 1,425V ist schon ok, habe aber gelesen das die sich wunderbar undervolten lassen sollen.

Ein Vorteil der hohen Standartspannung ist aber das man ziemlich weit Ocen kann ohne Erhöhung ....


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
Habe bei meinen MA770-UD3 mal das aktuelle FG-Bios raufgezogen.
Wollte noch mal probieren ob sich der 4.Kern meines 720BE doch noch wecken lässt, leider vergebens...
allerdings gabs neue Funktionen im ACC-Menue.
Konnte einen Kern abschalten und hatte dann nen X2 520BE.

Jemand auch schon solche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Nachtrag,
im "FarCryII Benchmark" konnte ich keine Performanceverschlechterung feststellen aber im "3Dmark06" machte der eine Kern weniger gleich 1200points aus.
Und er wird von CPUz als AthlonII X2 gedeutet.


----------



## C43Z42 (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo hab folgendes in einer Beschreibung zu einer PhenomII 955 CPU gefunden die zum Verkauf steht


> AMD Phenom2 X4 955BE im C2 Stepping mit 125W


Ich dacht immr nur das C3-Stepping läuft mit 125W?! 
Liege ich falsch oder hat der Verkäufer sich verschrieben?

Edit @Stefan Payne auf der ersten Seite fehlt glaub ich der Phenom II X4 965?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Februar 2010)

C43Z42 schrieb:


> Hallo hab folgendes in einer Beschreibung zu einer PhenomII 955 CPU gefunden die zum Verkauf steht
> 
> Ich dacht immr nur das C3-Stepping läuft mit 125W?!
> Liege ich falsch oder hat der Verkäufer sich verschrieben?
> ...


 
Der 955er war immer mit 125W .....
Den 965er hat im C2stepping 140W TDP und im C3 125W ....


----------



## C43Z42 (6. Februar 2010)

kk thx


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub, ich sollte diesen Thread mal updaten...

Werd ich noch in diesem Monat erledigen, wenn ichs nicht verpenne...


----------



## kassi (3. Juni 2010)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Nachtrag,
> im "FarCryII Benchmark" konnte ich keine Performanceverschlechterung feststellen aber im "3Dmark06" machte der eine Kern weniger gleich 1200points aus.
> Und er wird von CPUz als AthlonII X2 gedeutet.



Da sieht man mal, wie aussagekräftig der Penismark 06 ist


----------



## Super Grobi (1. September 2010)

Hi Leute,
weiss nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich frag einfach mal.

Wird es den Phenom II X6 *95 Watt* bald mal zu kaufen geben? Via google finde ich Ankündigungen und bei Geizhals ist der schon seit langen gelistet, aber kein einziger Shop bietet diesen an.

Hat vieleicht schon jemand diese CPU und kann etwas berichten? 

Ich hab derzeit ein Phenom 940 drin. 6 Kerne locken mich einfach und ich hätte diese gern. Mein 940iger ist mit 125 Watt angegeben, würde der normale X6, der ja auch mit 125 Watt angegeben ist, bei Last das selbe verbraten, oder kann man da ein Ei über die Angabe drüber schlagen?

SG


----------



## CrashStyle (7. September 2010)

Hi,

Kann mir wer sagen wann es die 95W Version des 1055T in DE geben wird!?

1055T bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Hannibal1980 (24. Dezember 2010)

Hi 
Ich habe mir einen 1090T gekauft und denke das mein Asus m4a79 del. die temps nicht richtig anzeigt unter voll last alle 6 Kerne sind es noch keine 30 grad ???? 
http://westerwaldfungamer.gezuechtet.de/include/images/forum/last.JPG

http://westerwaldfungamer.gezuechtet.de/include/images/forum/lasst.JPG


----------



## Papzt (29. Dezember 2010)

Das war bei den Phenoms doch irgendwie schon immer so oder?....habe übrigens das gleiche Setup wie du  im idle sind bei mir so zwischen 14 und 16 °  Bei meinem alten X4 940 BE auf einem Gigabyte ga-ma770 ds3 hat er auch immer zu wenig angezeigt


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

Bei mir werden die Temps korrekt angezeigt.
Kauft euch mal bessere Boards.


----------



## s0vereign (16. Januar 2011)

Hi,
ich hätte folgendes Problem :
Meine System crasht hin und wieder mal im idle oder während des surfens. 
Dabei passiert folgendes:
Bild friert ein(aber keine Bildfehler)
peripheriegeräte zeigen keine aktivität mehr
festplatte zeigt keinerlei aktivität mehr 
Mein prozessor is nicht übertaktet und einen graphikkartenfehler glaube ich nicht weil es keine Bildfehler gibt. temps sind unter prime95 max 46° jedoch schwankt laut cpu-z meine spannung andauernd zwischen 1.428 und 1.440V.
was könnte dafür der grund sein ?


danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Wired (16. Januar 2011)

Arbeitsspeicher schon getestet?


----------



## s0vereign (16. Januar 2011)

Nein noch nicht ich werds mal machen.


----------



## NeverMind212 (28. Februar 2011)

kurze frage am rande ohne einen extra thread zu öffnen:

wielange werden die phenom quadcores noch wahrscheinlich halten bzw nutzbar sein ohne gleich aufrüsten zu müssen (ohne dass spiele gleich ruckeln auf medium details) ?


----------



## cortez91 (3. März 2011)

NeverMind212 schrieb:


> kurze frage am rande ohne einen extra thread zu öffnen:
> 
> wielange werden die phenom quadcores noch wahrscheinlich halten bzw nutzbar sein ohne gleich aufrüsten zu müssen (ohne dass spiele gleich ruckeln auf medium details) ?


 
Noch 182 Tage und 13 Stunden 

Nein, mal im Ernst, ich denke man wird je nach CPU noch über ein Jahr lang eine mehr als ausreichende Spieleleistung erreichen! Im Moment sind sie ja noch in jedem Spiel ziemlich brauchbar, wenn du die entsprechende Grafikkarte verbaut hast. Ich mach mir da um Meine CPU auch erstmal keine Sorgen, hab sie ja auch erst seit November!


----------



## Old-Man (6. März 2011)

> jedoch schwankt laut cpu-z meine spannung andauernd zwischen 1.428 und 1.440V.
> was könnte dafür der grund sein ?


Das sind Schwankungen wie sie unter Last vorkommen, ist bei den 6 Kernern nicht anders, vermutlich eine Regelung durch das Bios(LLC), denn bei mir ist C`n Q nicht installiert!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. August 2011)

Kann mir wer Helfen? Und zwar geht es Darum inwiefern ein CPU Schuld sein kann an Freeze und zwar handelt es sich um ein AMD 955 C3 Mit was Kann man sowas testen wenn man, Kein Zweit Rechner dafür hat?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. August 2011)

Prime 95 Small FFTs oder Core Damage.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. August 2011)

Das prob ist ja das der PC Meist im Stunden Takt einfach So Freezt naja habs jetzt mal laufen.

Was wäre denn jetzt die Reaktion wenn es der CPU schuld ist, Freezt er dann Sofort oder Später erst? wenn ich diesen Test An mache.. Prime FFTs


----------



## firephoenix28 (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab' mal eine Frage zum Boxedkühler:

wie laut ist das Ding eigentlich? das gleicht einem Flugzeug :o


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. Oktober 2011)

Kommt drauf an. Meiner hat nie Mehr als 2000-3000 Gedreht


----------



## B4C4RD! (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte den Boxed ne zeitlang drauf, auch damals auf meinem 7750+.

Schrecklich..da dachte man nur daran gleich cs:s zu starten da schreit das teil schon Los 
Jetz bin ich froh drueber, mein NH-D14 zu haben  <3


----------



## Bmok (3. Januar 2012)

Hi, ich hatte auch ein ständiges Freeze Problem. Mein Tipp war das Netzteil, aber
es war letztendlich die Festplatte. 
Also es kann die ganze Bandbreite sein. 

Gruß Bmok


----------



## razzor1984 (6. März 2012)

Hallo, hab heute mir die neue Pcgh print ausgabe zu gemüte geführt und dort gibt es einen Artikel wo viel cpus mit Grafigkonfigs sind. Speziel geht es dort wann eine Cpu die Grafik bremmst!
Nur verstehe ich nicht das ein 1100T eine 6970er leicht bremmst 
Mein 1055T wird mit 3220Mhz betriebn somit müsste er ja meine freigeschaltetet 6970er ja leicht "bremsen". Was könnt ihr mir darüber mitteiln. Ich kanns mir net vorstellen ,dass der x6er überhaupt bremmst so weak kann er nie und nimma sein


----------



## Dynamitarde (10. März 2012)

k10stat

geht nicht


----------



## FreeRyder|44 (17. März 2012)

B4C4RD! schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Boxed ne zeitlang drauf, auch damals auf meinem 7750+.
> 
> Schrecklich..da dachte man nur daran gleich cs:s zu starten da schreit das teil schon Los
> Jetz bin ich froh drueber, mein NH-D14 zu haben  <3


 
Ja hatte den Boxedkühler auch  Bei mir mit bis zu 7000 sachen... nicht zum aushalten. Mittlerweile Xigmatek Loki der ist wesentlich leiser.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (26. März 2012)

Da mir dies hier der passendste Thread zu sein scheint, frage ich mal hier: Habe ich etwas verpasst, spinnt Geizhals rum oder sind die Phenoms momentan echt aus den meisten Läden verschwunden? (Stand: 26.03.2012 22:48 Uhr) Momentan werden nur 5 Phenoms in mehr als 20 Läden gelistet, viele andere liegen im einstelligen Bereich, die Sptzenmodelle sind quasi nahezu verschwunden.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. März 2012)

Hi, - die Phenoms sind EOL; - die Nachfolger der FX (Bulldozer) Generation sind doch seit Monaten auf dem Markt. 
http://geizhals.at/de/?cat=cpuamdam3p&xf=590_boxed#xf_top

- Greetz -


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. März 2012)

Klar sind die EOL, aber trotzdem oft die bessere Wahl 

Gerade für Spieler - wenn es AMD sein muss, dann fährt man mit einem Phenom fast überall besser als mit dem FX.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (27. März 2012)

Eben ähnlich sehe ich das auch, Apfelkuchen. Der Bulldozer ist ja nicht wirklich ein Upgrade, sondern kann (aus Konsumentensicht) eher als Sidegrade verstanden werden. In der Vergangenheit blieben alte Prozessoren auch noch sehr lange lieferbar, selbst wenn die neue Plattform sich erfolgreich verbreitete. Ähnlich sieht es momentan bei Intel aus, wo selbst für den Sockel 1156, der ja nun wirklich sauber abgeklöst wurde und kaum noch von Interesse ist, noch mehr Prozessoren verfügbar sind als nun gerade für AM3. Auch in Anbetracht der weiten Verbreitung der AM3-Plattform sehe ich sonst nur als einzig sinnvollen Grund, dass man die alte Generation gezielt töten will und zum Kauf von Bulldozer oder Llano zwingen will. Was ich AMD fast nicht vergönnen kann.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. März 2012)

Das Problem beim Bulldozer ist einfach das es mehr ein Server Design ist und der DT User in die Röhre schaut. Dabei haben wir heute eigentlich alle TFT's! 
Sollte man wirklich überlegen sich eine AMD CPU zu holen zum Gamen dann sollte man am ehsten zum x4 960t greifen.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (28. März 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das Problem beim Bulldozer ist einfach das es mehr ein Server Design ist und der DT User in die Röhre schaut. Dabei haben wir heute eigentlich alle TFT's!
> Sollte man wirklich überlegen sich eine AMD CPU zu holen zum Gamen dann sollte man am ehsten zum x4 960t greifen.


 
Röhrenverstärker und Röntgenröhren gibt es noch zuhauf, also alles machbar. 

Aber selbst der von Dir genannte Phenom (den ich auch als den interessantesten Vierkerner von AMD ansehe) ist aktuell nur noch in 11 Läden gelistet. Die tollste Preisentwicklung hat der zudem auch nicht hinter sich, auch wenn andere Modelle deutlich schlimmer sind. Aktuell bin ich jedenfalls froh, keinen echten Bedarf am Aufrüsten zu haben, da die momentane Situation echt nicht gerade gut ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. März 2012)

Der Phenom 960t war ja eh afaik anfangs nur für den OEM Markt gedacht, aber auch logisch das er jetzt auch langsam ausverkauft ist.

Ich finde die aktuelle Preisentwicklung nicht allzu schlimm. Schließlich gibt es ja auch noch Intel, die mmn nach wie vor sehr attraktiv sind.
AMD hat mmn aber einen Fehler begannen das man den Phenom vom Markt genommen hat bzw. das man kein Model in 32 nm gebracht hat.


----------



## rept.jah (13. April 2012)

So ein Mist! Ich wollte doch noch ein AM2+ System aufrüsten und jetzt bleib ich womöglich auf dem verbauten Athlon 64 X2 sitzen weil ich keinen anständigen Phenom II mehr bekomme. Eigentlich wollte ich ja nie mehr gebrauchte Hardware kaufen aber geht ja nun nicht anders. Selbst da ist die Nachfrage viel zu groß, demnach die Verfügbarkeit gering und die Preise allgemein hoch.

VIELEN DANK AMD!!! >
Hättet ihr nicht wenigstens ein paar Werke in 45nm weiter produzieren lassen können um den Phenom II -bedarf zu decken, den ihr selbst erzeugt habt? Schließlich will fast niemand euer gescheitertes FX-periment samt neuem AM3+ board. Bei so einer Neuanschaffung greift fast jeder lieber zu Intel. Mann, was für'n miserables Marketing. Kein Wunder dass Intel euch ewig voraus ist...


----------



## Grasrauch (15. Juni 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen das der Phenom 2 x4 965 noch hergestellt wird ?
ich habe mir so eine vor ein paar tagen bestellt (86€ inkl.versand )und heute angekommen , mit der herstellungswoche 09/2012 - war ich erstmal erstaunt darüber ...


----------



## 10203040 (16. Juni 2012)

Grasrauch schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen das der Phenom 2 x4 965 noch hergestellt wird ?
> ich habe mir so eine vor ein paar tagen bestellt (86€ inkl.versand )und heute angekommen , mit der herstellungswoche 09/2012 - war ich erstmal erstaunt darüber ...


 
Wenn es da so steht, wird es wohl auch so sein.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (23. Juni 2012)

Testweise als Internet- und Filmschaurechner habe ich nen Sempron140 auf nen 890GX Board am laufen.
Betreibe ihn als freigeschalteten X2 auf 2GHz mit ner kleinen SSD.

Das sollte so ne kleine, sparsame Kiste ergeben.
Nun sollte der Windowsboot und das Ansprechverhalten dank SSD recht flott sein, aber gegen meinen Erwartungen reagierte der Rechner immer sehr zäh und langsam beim Laden von Internetseiten oder Wiedergabe von Medien und hatte fast immer ne volle CPU-Auslastung auf beiden Kernen.
Daf fiel mir auf das die CPU immer nur auf 800MHz läuft.
Egal wie stark ich ihn belastete, er taktet nicht hoch auch 2GHz, obwohl er auch schon mit 3,5GHz als X2 stabil durch den Cinebench lief 

Nur wenn ich die Windows-Energieoptionen auf "Höchstleistung" stelle, geht er auf 2GHz und die Kiste läuft rund.
Keine Ahnung woher diese Eigenart kommt, vermute aber das es am Freischalten des zweiten Kern liegt


----------



## bruchpilot94 (26. Juni 2012)

Würde ich auch vermuten da AMD ja (meistens) irgend einen Grund hat den/die Kerne zu deaktivieren.


----------



## Loonie (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe ein AMD Athlon x2 240 Prozessor den ich gerne übertakten möchte.
Leider habe ich keinerlei Ahnung wie.
Mir wurde schon gesagt, das ich den Teiler vom RAM usw. runterstellen soll.. aber WIE?!
Brauch ich ein spezielles Programm?
Ich bräuchte mal eine genaue Anleitung, wie man soetwas macht.
DANKE!


----------



## Apfelkuchen (30. Juni 2012)

Haben wir doch alles da - klick 

Nein, du brauchst kein bestimmtes Programm, sondern ein Board, das sowas im BIOS erlaubt.
Aber les dir einfach mal die Anleitung genau durch, dann dürften eigentlich alle Fragen beantwortet sein.


----------



## Loonie (30. Juni 2012)

Ich danke dir vielmals!
Ich bin wohl einfach zu blöd dafür, das zu finden 

Genau hier liegt mein Problem: Da steht ich sollte mein T Multi senken und Speichertakt verringern.. aber WIE?
Da steht alles sehr ausführlich was man machen/beachten muss, aber nicht wie ich es verstelle. Oder überseh ich da etwas??


----------



## Apfelkuchen (30. Juni 2012)

Geh in dein BIOS und such dir die Sachen zusammen...
Jeder der des lesens (englisch) mächtig ist, sollte das rausfinden können 

Genau kann ichs nicht sagen, weil ich nicht weiß welches Board du hast, aber im BIOS solltest du z.B. irgendwo Zahlen finden, die mit deinem RAM-Takt übereinstimmen, und in der Nähe davon auch Teiler oder Multis dafür.
Ein bisschen Eigeninitative musst du schon zeigen, sonst wird das mit OC nichts.

Falls du gar nix findest, fotografier mal dein BIOS ab, dann kann man leichter sagen wo du suchen musst.


----------



## Loonie (30. Juni 2012)

Habe jetzt alles hinbekommen. Er rennt jetzt mit 3,5Ghz ohne Probleme(Standard 2,8). Könnte noch mehr machen, aber hab da bisschen schiss..
Sollte ich es solange machen, bis er mir fehler anzeigt und dann wieder ein wenig runter ?
DANKE VIELMALS!


----------



## Apfelkuchen (30. Juni 2012)

Hast du bereits mit den Spannungen gespielt?
Die Vcore solltest du auf jeden Fall manuell einstellen, möglichst niedrig und nicht über 1,45V gehen.
Ansonsten kanns sein, dass dein Board die sehr weit anhebt.

Genau, immer höher gehen und mit prime95 testen, am besten den smallFTT mindestens ne halbe Stunde laufen lassen.
Dabei auch auf die Temperaturen acht geben, recht weit über 60°C sollte es nicht gehen.


----------



## Loonie (30. Juni 2012)

Also meine Spannung war schon immer auf 1,4 V...
1 Frage hab ich noch: Ich habe jetzt mein Speicher auf 333 runter geschraubt. Ich hab keine Ahnung ob ich den wieder hoch schrauben kann.. Wie stelle ich das fest, wieweit ich den hochmachen kann, bzw. woher weiß ich wieviel Speicher ich habe? Weil habe 4GB DDR 2


----------



## Apfelkuchen (30. Juni 2012)

Probier einfach aus, ob der nächsthöhere Teiler funktioniert und teste mit memtest oder prime blend.



> woher weiß ich wieviel Speicher ich habe? Weil habe 4GB DDR 2


Bitte was ?


----------



## Loonie (30. Juni 2012)

Ja..
Jetzt steht bei Task-Manager Physikalischer Speicher(MB): Insgesamt 3839
also könnte ich ja noch ca 200 nach oben gehn, damit ich wieder meine 4000 habe richtig?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (30. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie meinst du das, um 200 hochgehen?
Speicherteiler stellen den RAM-Takt ein, nichts mit der Menge, die kannste nur ändern, indem du mehr einbaust.
Ein RAM-Multi von 4x bedeutet, dass der Grundtakt mal 4 den RAM-Takt bildet, bei 200MHz Standardreferenztakt wären das dann also 800MHz, da wir aber DDR-RAM haben, muss man das mal 2 nehmen und landet bei 1600MHz.

RAM-Teiler funktionieren etwas anders.
Nehmen wir z.B. ein 775-System an bei 500MHz FSB, und der Teiler ist 3:5.
Dann werden die 500MHz erst durch 3 geteilt, und dann mal 5 genommen - das Ergebnis ist also 833MHz, wieder mal 2 und wir haben 1666MHz.

Ich hoff ich konnte dir Teiler/ Multis ein wenig näherbringen, du hast da einfach nur ein paar kleine Denkfehler drin


----------



## Loonie (30. Juni 2012)

Ahhh!!
Habe jetzt auch alles so wie ich wollte.. VIELEN DANK !!


----------



## taks (14. November 2012)

Mal ne Frage:
Wenn ich meinen alten Phenom II X4 955 auf ein neues ASRock 990FX Extreme3 montiere, funktioniert das mit DDR3?
Der Phenom läuft im Moment mit DDR2.


----------



## jumpel (17. November 2012)

Hi,
also auf der Website steht unter anderem: "Supports Dual Channel DDR3 2100(OC)"
Vom Mainboard her müsste es also gehen und vom Prozessor aus.
Hab hier die gleiche CPU und die läuft auch seit 2,5 Jahren mit DDR3 ;]


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. November 2012)

taks schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage:
> Wenn ich meinen alten Phenom II X4 955 auf ein neues ASRock 990FX Extreme3 montiere, funktioniert das mit DDR3?
> Der Phenom läuft im Moment mit DDR2.



Ja, funzt. Dein Phenom II hat sowohl einen DDR 2 als auch einen DDR 3 Controller.
Da das Board DDR 3 unterstützt, musst du es nur mit DDR 3 bestücken und fertig.


----------

